# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 1/2020 by Character & Hula.hop

## hula.hop

Evo drage cure novo odbrojavanje!  :Smile:  Vec imamo Himalayu za listu. Svima zelim plusice cim, cim prije i zatim lijepe, dosadne trudnoce.  :Kiss:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
24.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

Hula.hop i Character,vas mičem s liste? Ja sam vas maknula, ali lako vratim. Ne znam kako ide pa ako sam nešto krivo, ispravite me. 
Riri, svaka čast! Bit će to sve ok!

----------


## ljube555

Nasla sam vas[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 24.01.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
> Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 27.dc
> Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
> Odbrojavalice
> ...


Himalaya draga, sretno sa listom[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jeeeeeej!  :Laughing:  
Cestitam jos jednom i nadam se da nastavljamo u revijalnom tonu! Bas smo fino zavrtili u zadnje vrijeme! 

Ma Riri je lavica nasa! Bas ima duha da svakome bude uzor! Lezi i strogo miruje mjesecima vec a ostaje stalno pozitivna i nikad se ne zali. Nemojte se ljutiti ali moram ju pohvaliti jer rijetki su takvi, vecina nas iskoristi svaku priliku za pozalit se i kukati, sta cemo ljudi smo, ali eto mozemo uciti od ovakvih primjera. 

Himalaya, drzim fige da lista donese srecu! 

Ko je ono bio najavio neki test? Vibram na najjace ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## character

Drage cure, zelim vam sto prije plusice, a doci ce kad se najmanje budete nadale...

Draga riri, svaka cast...to samo majka moze! Saljemntu zagrljaje i podrsku!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Čestitke na novom odbrojavanju! Želim vam mirne i dosadne trudnoće i da sve prođe dobro!  :Heart:  
Svima drugima želim plusiće što prije! 

Da, cure koje su ostale trudne se miču sa liste. 

Hvala vam na podršci cure.  :Heart:  
Jagodice, koje pohvale  :Embarassed:  Hvala ti!

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
25.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

Pikulica, novosti? Simptomi? Testići? 
Trudnice, sve ok s vama? 
Odbrojavalice, u akciji ili se spremate za akciju? Haha

----------


## Pikulica1985

Jutro  :Smile: 
Danas mi je 29dc (gore stoji 28), inace su mi ciklusi 29-36 dana pa se mislim je li mi jos rano radit ga ili jos malo pricekat. Danas mi je 9.dpo. 
U gripi sam tako da neke dodatne simptome ne mogu ni osjetiti osim sto nemam volje jesti.

----------


## character

> Jutro 
> Danas mi je 29dc (gore stoji 28), inace su mi ciklusi 29-36 dana pa se mislim je li mi jos rano radit ga ili jos malo pricekat. Danas mi je 9.dpo. 
> U gripi sam tako da neke dodatne simptome ne mogu ni osjetiti osim sto nemam volje jesti.


Ja sam uzasno pospana bila, kuca mi je u haosu i nije me to diralo puno. Također, voljna sam se i bila dobro posvadati a i sad sam. Primjetila sam kad sam kosu prala da mi je manje kose otpalo. Muž je primjetio izražajnije žile na grudima...al svejedno nikad ali nikad nisam posumnjala na trudnocu. Simptomi identicni kao kad trebam dobiti. I bolovi.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

Evo ja se derem ko luda na svih u kuci vec dva dana a to inace radim dan dva prije M. Nesto teze cice mi se čine ali boli me svaka kost od gripe tako da nesto extra ne primjecujem. 
Koliko ste najranije radile test a da je bio pozitivan?

----------


## character

> Evo ja se derem ko luda na svih u kuci vec dva dana a to inace radim dan dva prije M. Nesto teze cice mi se čine ali boli me svaka kost od gripe tako da nesto extra ne primjecujem. 
> Koliko ste najranije radile test a da je bio pozitivan?


Moj ciklus traje 28 dana i radila sam ga 28. dan. Cim sam umocila trakicu u urin paralelno sa kontronom, pojavljivala se i testna crta, nimalo blijeda, jasno vidljiva...nije bio 1.jutarnji urin, bilo je cca 12h. U 14h radim digitalni, pozitivan i pise starost 2-3 tj. Meni je izgleda dobitni odnos bio 10.dc.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja necu reci kad sam prvi radila jer to nije zdravo  :Laughing: 
Isto nisam ciljala prvi jutarnji ali sam gledala da barem par sati prije testa ne piskim i ne unosim tekucinu. Ako ti nije zao dati 60kn, uzmi clearblue digitalni. Ali imas u Mulleru trakice za nekih 15ak kn i plasticni za oko 25kn, oba lijepo pokazuju po par dana prije izostanka. 
I sretno!

----------


## Andydea123

Cestitam na novom odbrojavanju! Ali mala opaska,hula.hop je trebala cekat character da doktor potvrdi srce ili sama otvorit odbrojavanje. Ili je meni nesto promaknulo? Kako sam shvatila character ima tek pocetkom 2.mjeseca kontrolu i onda moze novo odbrojavanje.

----------


## Himalaya

Pikulica, ispravim za sutra. Thnx na javljanu.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Reci reci  :Smile:  sve me zanima. 
Nije mi gu.ica mogla izdrzat pa sam napravila 2 a ne 1 test i negativni su. Odnosi prosli tjedan srijeda i cetvrtak (tad mi je po trakicama bila ovulacija), tjesim se da je jos prerano. U pon cemo piskit ispocetka  :Razz:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Nije mi htjelo odgovorit na tvoj post  :Razz:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Ovo je prestrasno, mrzim mob trenutno, uglavnom pokusala sam odgovoriti na post Jagodicebobice ali mi ne da  :Sad:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andy, prije je bilo tako da se ceka srcana aktivnost, ali nije to neko pravilo. U biti kako se dogovore cure. 

Pikulice, sad sam bas isla gledati stare lh, prvi test sam pisnula 10dana nakon peaka, sto bi recimo bilo na 9dpo. I taj test je imao toliko izludujuce svijetlu sjenu da nisam znala jel je ili nije. Svatko normalan bi mislio da je negativan ali ja sam svoje uredno gledala s bljeskalicom, ispod nape, slikala pa filtrirala...tako da sam vidjela i ono kaj tad jos mozda nisam ni trebala. Kroz dva dana se vec kuzilo da je to to, ali recimo onakav kakav je Character poslala mi je bio tek nakon kasnjenja. Nadam se da ti je prerano!

----------


## Beck

Hej cure, prijavljujem se na novo odbrojavanje.
Još jednom čestitke svim trudnicama!
A trudilicama svu sreću želim  :Smile: 

Ja guram 26dc kako stoji gore, jučer sam imala ujutro pad BT i to na 35,9 a danas nagki rast na 36,5.
To mi daje neku nadu da je bio damozni implantation dip :,)
Ali ne nadam se ničemu previše.
Test jutros negativan.
Mislim da ću testirati do Menge - jednostavno volim to i ne mogu čekati  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

> Cestitam na novom odbrojavanju! Ali mala opaska,hula.hop je trebala cekat character da doktor potvrdi srce ili sama otvorit odbrojavanje. Ili je meni nesto promaknulo? Kako sam shvatila character ima tek pocetkom 2.mjeseca kontrolu i onda moze novo odbrojavanje.


Citiram pravila: "Kada neka od cura s liste zatrudni, ona u svoju cast otvara novo "Odbrojavanje" koje onda dobiva i njezino ime te odredeni broj, ovisi koje je po redu u ovoj godini." Znaci ne mora biti potvrdena srcana akcija. Iskreno, ja sam cekala svoju potvrdu, ali vise radi sebe nego radi pravila, a Character nije inzistirala na svojoj potvrdi od ginekologa pa eto. Dosta mi je to individualno, pravila zbilja nisu tako kruta, procitala sam ih prije preuzimanja liste. Nazalost, i potvrda ginekologa nije pecat na sigurnu trudnocu pa bi bilo glupo inzistirati na tome. Mozemo samo pozitivno vibrati za druge i sebe.  :Smile:  

Pikulice, sorry na oduzimanju jednog dana, nisam uvijek na ti s brojevima  :Very Happy:  Ja sam radila test 5 dana prije ocekivane menstruacije i to je stvarno bila najslabija crtica na svijetu (muz je nije vidio). Dan poslije je bila ok, stavila sam sliku na odbrojavanje. Na dan ocekivane menstruacije sam piskila na digitalni i bilo mi je 1-2 tt. Character je vjerojatno imala raniju ovulaciju. Ili nosi dvojceke.  :Wink:  Sretno ti!  :Smile:  

Himalaya, sretno s listom i neka ovo bude najkrace odbrojavanje!  :Kiss:

----------


## character

> Citiram pravila: "Kada neka od cura s liste zatrudni, ona u svoju cast otvara novo "Odbrojavanje" koje onda dobiva i njezino ime te odredeni broj, ovisi koje je po redu u ovoj godini." Znaci ne mora biti potvrdena srcana akcija. Iskreno, ja sam cekala svoju potvrdu, ali vise radi sebe nego radi pravila, a Character nije inzistirala na svojoj potvrdi od ginekologa pa eto. Dosta mi je to individualno, pravila zbilja nisu tako kruta, procitala sam ih prije preuzimanja liste. Nazalost, i potvrda ginekologa nije pecat na sigurnu trudnocu pa bi bilo glupo inzistirati na tome. Mozemo samo pozitivno vibrati za druge i sebe.  
> 
> Pikulice, sorry na oduzimanju jednog dana, nisam uvijek na ti s brojevima  Ja sam radila test 5 dana prije ocekivane menstruacije i to je stvarno bila najslabija crtica na svijetu (muz je nije vidio). Dan poslije je bila ok, stavila sam sliku na odbrojavanje. Na dan ocekivane menstruacije sam piskila na digitalni i bilo mi je 1-2 tt. Character je vjerojatno imala raniju ovulaciju. Ili nosi dvojceke.  Sretno ti!  
> 
> Himalaya, sretno s listom i neka ovo bude najkrace odbrojavanje!


Meni svejedno zvalo se odbrojavanje po meni ili ne. Meni jedino sto je bitno je taj +.
Moram priznati da me paranoja lagano uhvatila. Znaci, kada odem na wc strah me pa skeniram papir, ne daj Boze sukrvice ili sl. Osluškujem i najmanji mogući bol ili zatezanje. Onda sam skuzila kako cu to rijesiti, cim sa posla -krevet i spavanje. Tako cu bar biti mirna. A spavati mi zaisza nije problem, spava mi se stalno!

Jel zaista mislite da onako tamna crta na dan kada je trebala doci M moze znaciti dvojčeke? Ne mogu dočekati 5.2.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ma moze biti i ranija o. Ako mislis da je moguce 10dpo, taman onda je trudnoca tako 2-3, a ne 1-2.  :Smile:  
A papir ces mozda skenirati dok ne rodis. Mi samo bijeli papir imamo hahahaha


A za odbrojavanje. Ja sam na odbrojavanjima od 2017 s prekidima. I uvijekse cekao uvz i potvrda trudnoce. Mislim, naravno da nije ji to garancija, a niti je prije nesto rizicnije. Drzim vam fige da dodjete u miru bez problema do kraja. I vi i mi hahaah.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja nakon svakog pisanja i dalje provjeravam papir... Tako da ako ti je lakse samo ti provjeravaj. Meni je na cca 10dpo bilo 1-2 tjedna. Par dana kasnije (ne sjecam se kolko) je bilo 2-3. Blizance ti moze potvrditi samo uzv ili beta.  

Za odbrojavanje sam vec napisala, vecinom se cekala srcana aktivnost ali samo zato jer su cure same tako birale. Jedini "pravilo" je pozitivan test.

----------


## character

> Ja nakon svakog pisanja i dalje provjeravam papir... Tako da ako ti je lakse samo ti provjeravaj. Meni je na cca 10dpo bilo 1-2 tjedna. Par dana kasnije (ne sjecam se kolko) je bilo 2-3. Blizance ti moze potvrditi samo uzv ili beta.  
> 
> Za odbrojavanje sam vec napisala, vecinom se cekala srcana aktivnost ali samo zato jer su cure same tako birale. Jedini "pravilo" je pozitivan test.


Izvaditi betu prije pregleda ginekologu (radi dusevnog mira) ili se smiriti i pokušati sačekati pregled?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Meni je tek 2-3 dpo. Imam jos dugo za cekati. Mali od jutra kuri, vjerojatno bum na bolovanju par dana iduci tjedan. Sta je tu je...

----------


## Himalaya

Character, izvadi betu pa ćeš mirnija čekati pregled.

Cure, bole li neku grudi odmah nakon sexa? Mene znaju užasno boliti odmah nakon sexa pa ta bol potraje do M. Ne svaki ciklus, već kad ih se draži. Bole me isto kao u pms. Mislite li da je to nešto što bih trebala spomenuti doktoru?

----------


## hula.hop

> Izvaditi betu prije pregleda ginekologu (radi dusevnog mira) ili se smiriti i pokušati sačekati pregled?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Character, ja sam vadila betu. Iskreno, ne bi nikad vise.  :Very Happy:  Stresno je jako cekati betu pa guglati je li ok pa cekati drugu... a realno i da pokaze da je sve ok za tri dana vec ne mora biti. Ucinit ces najbolje sto mozes za sebe i bebu, vise od toga ne mozes nista. To je moje misljenje nakon bete.  :Smile:  A ja jos uvijek gledam gacice. Nocu jedino preskocim jer budem prepospana. Sigurna sam da ce me drzati do 13 tt, ako ne do kraja.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ja cu do kraja gledati papir sigurno hahahahaahaha. 
Pa kako mi je lose svjetlo u wcu, nekad mi se cini da vidim sjenu... il nesto sumnjivo, pa na svjetlu bacim oko. Bolje biti mirna

----------


## character

> Ja cu do kraja gledati papir sigurno hahahahaahaha. 
> Pa kako mi je lose svjetlo u wcu, nekad mi se cini da vidim sjenu... il nesto sumnjivo, pa na svjetlu bacim oko. Bolje biti mirna


Ista stvar...mislila sam da sam samo ja toliko paranoicna. Sad sam se vec prebacila na topic strahovi u trudnoći. Cim se probudim kazem "dan više sam trudna, jeee"

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahhahhaahah ma to ce ti uskoro postat rutina. Ko zakljucavanje kuce. Vise jeces imati emocije. Tako da nije strah u trudnoci hahahaah 
I ukljuciti ces se u veselje u trudnoci kod nas. Mi smo optimisticne samo.  :Smile: 
Sve se nesto brinemo ali nema tome davanje znacaja

----------


## Riri92

Ma prebacite se vi cure na našu veselu temu, tamo nam je ljepše nego na strahovima.  :Smile:  

A za blizance i test i predviđanja, meni je test jasno pokazao trudnoću 3 dana prije očekivane menstruacije, beta bila velika, a nisam imala blizance niti sam ih očekivala. Sve je to jako individualno.  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

> Ma prebacite se vi cure na našu veselu temu, tamo nam je ljepše nego na strahovima.  
> 
> A za blizance i test i predviđanja, meni je test jasno pokazao trudnoću 3 dana prije očekivane menstruacije, beta bila velika, a nisam imala blizance niti sam ih očekivala. Sve je to jako individualno.


Istina, meni je beta bila iznad prosjeka.. Testove sam radila iste dane kao u prosloj trudnoci i bili su mi isti rezultati (sjenica, malo jaci plusic, plusic), a prosli put su bili dvojceki na UZV. Ma neka idu jedan po jedan, vise vremena za svakog pojedinacno.  :Smile:  Ja jos nisam virnula u temu trudnoca, kao da jos ne vjerujem, a eto 7tt kuca na vrata...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Himalaya

Početno
Lista za
26.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Beck

Jutro!
Ja prijavljujem da sam danas popiškila svoju prvu sjenu na 10mlu testu

----------


## Buncek

Super Beck! Cestitam i zelim ti da se sjena narednih dana pojaca. Nadam se onda da ce brzo novo odbrojavanje s tvojim imenom.  :Smile:

----------


## Beck

Joooj i ja se nadam.
Hvala Buncek!
Frustrirajuće je užasno - tko će sad još čekati  :Smile:

----------


## character

> Jutro!
> Ja prijavljujem da sam danas popiškila svoju prvu sjenu na 10mlu testu


Prekrasno Back...strpljenja ti zelim [emoji120]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> Jutro!
> Ja prijavljujem da sam danas popiškila svoju prvu sjenu na 10mlu testu


Cestitam! Bas je plodan ovaj sijecanj! Neka sve bude dobro i neka prolete dani do prvog pregleda!  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Bomeee. Beck sretnooo

----------


## Himalaya

Bravo Beck! Super!

----------


## pearl 22

Cure čestitam na novom odbrojavanju! Neka sve bude školski! 
Naravno čestitam i tebi Beck na sjeni. 
Kod mene opet ništa. Danas 10 dc. Malo sam se maknula. Baš sam se nekako jadno osjećala.  A i kod mm bakterija tako da smo opet korak unatrag prema MPO.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Joooj i ja se nadam.
> Hvala Buncek!
> Frustrirajuće je užasno - tko će sad još čekati


Ti  :Grin:  
Cestitam! Javljaj novosti

----------


## Riri92

Beck, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## character

Nadam se da ce ovo biti jedna divna jesen...[emoji173]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
27.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## Himalaya

Beck,nisam stavila + pored tebe. Javi kad bude jasan plusić u što uopće ne sumnjam

----------


## ljube555

Beck, daj stavi slikicu!!![emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Beck

Danas ujutro sam napravila 2 testa - oba negativna, bijelo ko snijeg. 
Jučer navečer mi krenuli bolovi,išla gledati stalno jesam procurila.
Danas ujutro isto bolovi - a od M ni traga.
Prošli ciklus mi je bio 28 dana pa sam mislila da se ponavlja - ali sve dok nema menge ima nade!
Kako da vam stavim slikice? Da li smijem uploadati na imgur pa vam stavili link?
Nebi da se admini naljute a nisam baš revno čitala pravila  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tak smijes, link moze biti, direkt slika ne. 
Jesu ti ova dva drugacija od onog prvog? Mozda drugacija osjetljivost? 
Drzim fige!

----------


## character

> Danas ujutro sam napravila 2 testa - oba negativna, bijelo ko snijeg. 
> Jučer navečer mi krenuli bolovi,išla gledati stalno jesam procurila.
> Danas ujutro isto bolovi - a od M ni traga.
> Prošli ciklus mi je bio 28 dana pa sam mislila da se ponavlja - ali sve dok nema menge ima nade!
> Kako da vam stavim slikice? Da li smijem uploadati na imgur pa vam stavili link?
> Nebi da se admini naljute a nisam baš revno čitala pravila


Beck, probaj sa digitalnim clear blue??? Meni je tocno na 28.dc pokazalo 2-3tj i +.
Bolovi su identicni menstruacijskim bili cak...stalo je sce 30.dc., a tad sam vec znala da je +
 Ajde stavi sliku te sjene.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beck

Evo linka;
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/07KFs5S

Jako je to svijetla crtica tj sjena.
Jutros sam radila s istim tim + Clearblue - ali ne digić nego onaj koji u jednom prozorčiću pokaže + a u drugom je kontrolna crta.
Imam dole pritisak kao da ću dobiti.
Jučer su me cice bolile a bradavice kao da mi netko iglom bocka, nisam to nikad prije doživjela.
Danas idem po gravignost ultra pa nek bude šta bude!

----------


## Beck

Ne znam zašto mi prvi link ne radi:
https://imgur.com/W9UbU5W

----------


## EmaG.

> Ne znam zašto mi prvi link ne radi:
> https://imgur.com/W9UbU5W


Beck, ja sam možda luda, ali ja vidim nekaj jako svijetlo.

----------


## Buncek

Pa ja vidim rozu mrlju, a ne crtu. Mozda je, a mozda i nije. Pricekaj jos koji dan ili vadi betu ako si nestrpljiva. Napravi jos koji test da vidis hoce biti ista takva roza "mrlja".

----------


## character

Ja bi test ponovila, ovaj mi djeluje kao previse smočen pa "razliven"
Da se rozo vidi, da, vidi nesto razliveno... cak i ova slova max su dobro nekao razlivena. Ne znam jel do testa, svjetla ili slike 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beck

Sad vidim da sam vam krivu sliku zaljepila.
Ugl ta je slika s raznim filterima i efektima.
Evo plain slike uslikanog testa:
https://imgur.com/6bfVKC2

A i više je sjenica neka nego crta.
Tješi me što je bila crvena, znači nije evaporacijska.

----------


## character

> Sad vidim da sam vam krivu sliku zaljepila.
> Ugl ta je slika s raznim filterima i efektima.
> Evo plain slike uslikanog testa:
> https://imgur.com/6bfVKC2
> 
> A i više je sjenica neka nego crta.
> Tješi me što je bila crvena, znači nije evaporacijska.


Beck trka po drugi test, mozemo ti se mi ovako igrati sa zivcima i nagađati...
Da te utjesim ja sam oba radila izmedu sastanaka na poslu i u 12 i 14h...tako da ako si u prilici izleti do ljekarne i brzo pa nam javi. Drzim fige 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beck

Hahahha ma strpit ću se do 16h, pa na putu do doma u ljekarnu - ili u Breyer vadit krv, nisam još odlučila  :Smile: ))
Sve me strah ako odem izvadit betu i procurim par sati nakon toga hahaha

----------


## Buncek

Meni se na ovoj drugoj sliki cini kao plus. Vjerojatno se u zivo i bolje vidi. Mozes sad samo cekat. Ako i bude poz beta, opet ima sanse da je biokemijska. Sretno da sve zavrsi ok!  :Smile:

----------


## Beck

Hvala cure na podršci  :Smile: 
Ja si isto govorim da nisam sigurna što je, možda je bio krivi test, možda je biokemijska - što god da bude idem dalje spremna za nive pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## Pikulica1985

10 dana nakon zadnjeg nezasticenog odnosa i 5 dana prije ocekivane menge digitalac kaze jedan veliki —. 
Razocaranje do neba  :Sad:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Danas 31. dc, 11dpo. 

Beck držim fige  :Wink:

----------


## Himalaya

Beck, i ja vidim jednu razlivenu sjenicu što ne znači još ništa.
Pikulica, žao mi je. Možda si rano pišnula?

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Beck, i ja vidim jednu razlivenu sjenicu što ne znači još ništa.
> Pikulica, žao mi je. Možda si rano pišnula?


Himalaya nadam se!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Beck, da nisi spomenula ona dva negativna testa ja bi ti rekla odma da je ovo pozitivno! Nadam se s tobom! 

Pikulice bas mi je zao, nadam se i za tebe da je bilo rano  :grouphug:

----------


## Riri92

Beck  :fige: 

Pikulice, možda je stvarno bilo rano.. Ipak je 5 dana prije menge, još se svašta stigne izdogađati.  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

Idemo Beck!  :fige:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
28.01.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

Evo malo boje za ovo tmurno jutro. Ima li što novog? Pikulica i Beck? Kako napredujemo?  :grouphug:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Ja danas preskacem testiranje. Sutra cu. Sutra ce mi biti 13dpo i 12 od zadnjeg odnosa i vjerojatno ce minus biti konacan. 

Nece me i nece, amen. Mozda je i doslo vrijeme da se napokon pomucimo za bebicu, dosad je sve to bilo otprve pa sam ja navikla....

Samo sto je to sve previse stresno za mene.

----------


## Beck

Svi testovi negativni!
Danas sam poludila, popišala sam Clearblue digitalni, kineza, Millerov test i Gravignost mini.
No svi su 25mlu jer nisam uspjela nabaviti ni jedan od 10  :Sad: 
Menge još uvijek NEMA!
Prošli mjesec je došla na 28dc.
Jučer i prekjučer sam cijelo vrijeme bila uvjerena da sam procurila - no ni traga ni glasa od vještice.
Imam jaaako malo nekakvog prozirnog iscjetka s bjelkastim nijansama.
BT mi je još uvijek gore, nije se spuštala.

Danas idem na put službeni - do subote sam bez testova i bez razmišljanja o tome!
Ako vještica dođe, spremam se za slijedeći ciklus.
Dok ne dođe vještica smatram se trudnom  :Smile: ))

----------


## Himalaya

Pikulica, pričekaj sutra pa ćeš biti pametnija. Da, stresno je to kad se "ne prima". Međutim, glavu gore i u nove pobjede! 
Beck, sretno na putu i ja se ipak nadam da vještica neće doći.

----------


## Buncek

Uf, mozda si trebala radije betu nego sve te testove... manje bi platila. A znala bi ako je beta tipa 15 da se nesto kuha.

----------


## character

Beck, uradi jos i betu...to je bas neizvjesnost i igranje zivcima.
Meni danas 5+0, jos tjedan dana i pregled [emoji28] oooooooooo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

Cestitam na novom odbrojavanju cure.
Nekad davno smo odbrojavanje otvarale nakon + na testu ili pozitivne bete ako nismo bile sigurne u test. 
Ja sam u PMS-u...groznom.

----------


## Beck

Znači išla sam prema Breyeru da izvadim betu ali jednostavno nisam skrenula i otišla unutra, nego produžila doma... 
Mislila sam da ću se strpiti i onda luđakinja potopila sve testove prvom prilikom.
Ne znam što da vam kažem..
Sad sam na putu - nemam gdje ići vaditi krv, nemam testova i neću razmišljati o tome.
Vješticu još uvijek nisam dobila, sutra joj dajem zadnju šansu - ako sutra ne dođe mogu komotno reći da kasni  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
29.01.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 33.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*


Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

Beck, strpljivo. Pričekaj da se vratiš s puta. Bit ćeš pametnija. Ionako sad ništa ne možeš.
Pikulica, kako je? 
Calista, svaki pms je grozan. Ja čistim ko neka luđakinja  :Laughing:  Barem se kuća sjaji. 
Ostale cure, ima li što novo? Nešto za prijaviti? 
Trudnice, jeste li još s nama?

----------


## hula.hop

Ja vas pratim, ali imam takve mucnine da nemam snage za nista. 24 sata mi je mucno (doslovno me probudi mucnina), a za poluditi je kad popijem ili pojedem nesto. Ma kad vidim meso na reklami  :Very Happy:  Radi ovog joooos vise jedva cekam kraj prvog tromjesecja. Uzas... 

Drzim fige Pikulice i Beck, ma svim curama! 
Himalaya, kako si ti?  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure drage samo hrabro! I u PMSu, i u iscekivanju plusa, a bome i u pokrivanju  :Grin:  Treba i za to nekad skupiti snage i volje. 
Ja vas vjerno pratim i navijam! 

Mene sad osim klasicnih pregleda jos ceka uzv bebina srca. Nikome nije jasno zasto je nuhalni nabor bio u gornjim granicama, a nalazi krvi su niskorizicni. Drugim rjecima po mjerama nuhalnog imamo visok rizik za kromosomske anomalije (npr. Down sindrom), a po krvi nizak rizik. Na uzv-u su sve mjere bile u redu ali salju me jos na taj uzv fetalnog srca, no to tek kroz nekih 5 tjedana. Inace sam dobro. Sad sa drugim mjesecom mi istjece onih 90 dana bolovanja pa ne znam dal cu morati pred kakvu komisiju, ili se vracati na posao do kraja Svibnja kad mi krece porodiljni. Meni su komplikacije otvorene radi visokog tlaka, no on je sad uredan. Tako da cemo vidjeti sve.

----------


## character

> Ja vas pratim, ali imam takve mucnine da nemam snage za nista. 24 sata mi je mucno (doslovno me probudi mucnina), a za poluditi je kad popijem ili pojedem nesto. Ma kad vidim meso na reklami  Radi ovog joooos vise jedva cekam kraj prvog tromjesecja. Uzas... 
> 
> Drzim fige Pikulice i Beck, ma svim curama! 
> Himalaya, kako si ti?


Hula hop kad su krenule izrazajnije mucinine??? U kojem tjednu? Jel povracas?
Meni je povremeno jaaako mucno ali vise manje mi je blago muka sto je trpljivo. Češće puno podrigujem npr. Ali meni ke kronicni nedostatak energije bas problem. Ne mogu nista raditi. Samo zaspem!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

> Cure drage samo hrabro! I u PMSu, i u iscekivanju plusa, a bome i u pokrivanju  Treba i za to nekad skupiti snage i volje. 
> Ja vas vjerno pratim i navijam! 
> 
> Mene sad osim klasicnih pregleda jos ceka uzv bebina srca. Nikome nije jasno zasto je nuhalni nabor bio u gornjim granicama, a nalazi krvi su niskorizicni. Drugim rjecima po mjerama nuhalnog imamo visok rizik za kromosomske anomalije (npr. Down sindrom), a po krvi nizak rizik. Na uzv-u su sve mjere bile u redu ali salju me jos na taj uzv fetalnog srca, no to tek kroz nekih 5 tjedana. Inace sam dobro. Sad sa drugim mjesecom mi istjece onih 90 dana bolovanja pa ne znam dal cu morati pred kakvu komisiju, ili se vracati na posao do kraja Svibnja kad mi krece porodiljni. Meni su komplikacije otvorene radi visokog tlaka, no on je sad uredan. Tako da cemo vidjeti sve.


Jagodicabobica, mojoj prijateljici je bila identična situacija sa 3.trudnoćom i dr je malo prepala, bukvalno joj je rekla da je nuhalni nabor samo malo ispod granice i da bude spremna i poslali su je na jos dosta nekih pretraga, dok se nije ispostavilo da je sve ok, proslo je i mjesec i pol...ne mogu ni zamisliti psihu...Rodila je zdravu curicu i odvazila se na jos jednu trudnoću nakon te i naravno sve za 5! Ima 4 zdrave cure!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Nemam nista za prijaviti. Cekam mengu... imam neki filing da nista od ovog mjeseca. Nije da nismo pokrili, ali malo je to... trebali bi vise. To mi je rekla ginekologica. Mali bolestan, luda kuca. Sretno svim trudnicama na pregledima. Veselim se s vama!  :Smile:  Jagodice, nadam se da ce sve biti ok... do sad je uvijek sve bilo ok kad su moje prijateljice imale takve neke slicne probleme. Samo je stresno.

----------


## character

Ja koja se inace nikad ne molim i nisam prakticna vjernica pocela sam uvecer prije spavanja "samo da sve bude ok" danas 5+1 aplikacija kaže i kaže velicina sezama 3mm. Samo da dr to potvrdi i gdje ce mi biti kraj.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Hula.hop,ja sam dobro. Ovaj ciklus nisam uhvatila lh peak. Pokrili smo kad je crtica bila vidljiva. Ništa ne očekujem. Bila sam na humanoj na pregledu. Krećemo s inseminacijom pa ćemo vidjeti gdje će to odvesti.
Jagodice, žao mi je da se dodatno stresiraš. Samo pozitivno i sigurna sam da će dodatne pretrage pokazati sve ok. 
Character, i ja ću se počet molit. Možda mi bude lakše haha
Buncek, nikad ne znaš. Možda je baš to dobitna kombinacija.

----------


## Pikulica1985

33dc, 13dpo, 12 dana od zadnjeg nezasticenog odnosa digitalac kaze veliki minus 
 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Je li netko narucivao promatris trakice za ovulaciju?

----------


## Beck

Pikulica žao mi je za minus!
Promatris trakice sam koristila ovaj ciklus i jako sam zadovoljna - jedino im treba 10ak min da se posuše.
Meni su lijepo krenule tamniti i pokazale pik.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Pikulica žao mi je za minus!
> Promatris trakice sam koristila ovaj ciklus i jako sam zadovoljna - jedino im treba 10ak min da se posuše.
> Meni su lijepo krenule tamniti i pokazale pik.


Ja ih vec treci put narucujem i naplate mi a ne dođu. Sellerica se pravda da imaju problema s Hrvatskom, da im carina zaustavlja pakete. Odakle si ih narucila?

----------


## Beck

> Ja ih vec treci put narucujem i naplate mi a ne dođu. Sellerica se pravda da imaju problema s Hrvatskom, da im carina zaustavlja pakete. Odakle si ih narucila?


S njemačkog amazona (amazon.de) pa nemam trošak carine pošto idu iz Njem za HR (sve je unutar EU).
Dođu mi za 10ak dana - 2 tjedna. Već 2 puta naručila.
Evo nije reklama nego čisto informatovno ako kreneš tražiti po amazonu, ne s(kršitelj koda)aju svi u Hr: https://imgur.com/opZvLlr

Od kud ti naručuješ?

----------


## Pikulica1985

I ja isto s njemackog amazona. I gledam u recenzijama da se to vec događalo da ne dođu.

----------


## Beck

Pikulica samo da dodam da ti tah tvoj minus ne znači ništa.
Digitalci su najčešće 25mlU - dok ti ne dođe vještica ima nade.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
30.01.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc

Cure, ja naručujem ove https://ebay.to/36zQxpz 
Nije mi nikad naplaćena carina jer je to roba manje vrijednosti. Pošiljke zanemarive vrijednosti do 22 EUR-a u kunskoj protuvrijednosti 160 kn, oslobođene su plaćanja carina i poreza na dodanu vrijednost ako dolaze izvan EU. Ja se vodim time i često naručujem. Što se tiče kupovine krpica, cipela, torbica - to ipak kupujem s europskih stranica zbog carine i pdv-a. Jako sam sretna kad mi dođe poštar s paketom. Neopisivo me usrećuje online shopping za razliku od onog po dućanima kojeg organski ne podnosim. Eto, razveselim se čim je neki shopping u pitanju.

----------


## Beck

Jutro cure,

Evo došla vještica kod mene danas  :Smile: 
Malo sam bila ljuta i razočarana ali idem dalje u nove pobjede.
Idem probati noćurak pošto nemam baš previše sluzi.
Idem također popraviti prehranu, početi vježbati i nekako se nadam da ću se na to koncentrirati više nego na želju za T.
Moja sestra nije mogla zatrudnjeti 2 godine a sve je bilo u redu i s njom i s mužem (nalazi savršeni). Na kraju su odustali od toga, ona je bila krenula na treninge, krenula se hraniti zdravije (izbacila šećere) i 2 mjeseca nakon toga imala je svoj plus. Taj plus ima danas 5 godina.
Idem i ja tako probati pa da vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Bolju odluku za sebe nisi mogla donijeti!

----------


## character

Beck, jedini ispravni put!!! Bravo. Ja se oduvijek zdravo hranim i treniram al kod mene su obiteljski problemi uzrokovali psihicki pritisak tako da sam se ja radi toga bojala...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Beck, bravo, tako treba!  :Smile: 
Himalaya, sretno, sad kad je lista tu, zacas ces ti to, nema do liste!  :Wink: 
Jagodice, vjerujem da je sve ok. Mojoj sestri su isto bili sumnjicavi oko toga, otisla je privatno na bolji UZV provjeriti i sve je bilo ok! 
Chatacter, 6tt su vec presle iz mukice u mucnine, sad u 7tt je uzasno. Par puta sam povracala, ako jedem suho bude mi samo mucno, ne povratim... Najvise mi je radi vode, tesko mi je piti, povracam vodu, a vjerujem da je ona jako bitna. Inace sam kao zaba s tom vodom, nadam se da sam nalravila zalihu prije trudnoce  :Very Happy:

----------


## justme409

Beck bravo!!!! 
U ciklusu kad sam ja ostala t, bas taj mj sam odlucila smrsaviti jer sam se udebljala nakon vm, pocela trenirati vise. Isla nanfolikulom ali mi nije nilo toliko prisa jer sam imala cilj izgubiti kile

----------


## Buncek

Hula hop, a caj, sok? Mozda caj od jabuke...

----------


## character

Cekam taj trudnicki sjaj...inace izgledam kao da sam umrla ali mi nitko nije rekao. Podrigivanje je uzasno. Taman pomislis da ces povratiti, a ono podrignes na najjace. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

Hula hop, neumjesno pitanje, ali hopsate li (ili ti nije ni do toga), mene je strah prije nego mi dr ne uradi pregled a nije da neku pretjeranu zelju i imam, vise kao relax neki. [emoji85][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Beck, baš mi je žao, ali svaka čast za pozitivan stav! Kod nas je isto upalilo u ciklusu kad smo bili posvećeni nekim drugim stvarima.  :Smile:  
Hulahop, probaj piti na slamku. Male gutljaje. Meni je to pomagalo, a imala sam užasne mučnine od početka pa do malo iza početka drugog tromjesečja. 
Character, uvjerena sam da će ti reći da se seksaš do mile volje (dobro, ne baš tim riječima), ali ako ti je lakše, pričekaj pregled. Brzo će to! 

Da vam javim da sam imala pregled. Sve je i dalje u istom stanju, a mališa polako raste, ali raste. 39 cm i 1500 g. Vodili su muža i mene i u obilazak rodilišta pa kad krene, spremni smo i upućeni.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ja nisam mogla ni pomisliti na sex. I nisam bas nesto luda za njim ni posli bila. 
A i mene ti je uvatilo hormonsko ludilo. Ja sam malo super  i onda odjednom sam ludjakinja. Pa se smijem, i onda se rasplacem... strava! 

A sjaj.... ja sam sjajila jer mi se mastila koza, a onda sam popristavila gore nego u pubertetu hahaaahah. 
Zezam se malo. Nije sve tako crno.
Neka moja curka uzme sve lijepo kod mene i zdravo samo nek ona bude lijepa i zdrava

----------


## Buncek

Pa to je vec komad i pol bebe Riri! Koji si sad vec tjedan?

----------


## JelenaR

E curke,,jeste imale kad ziganje u jajniku???? kakav vam je osjecaj….meni sad osjecaj kao da me pecka,ili kao da netko.iglicom bocka po jajniku*♀️*♀️

----------


## character

> E curke,,jeste imale kad ziganje u jajniku???? kakav vam je osjecaj….meni sad osjecaj kao da me pecka,ili kao da netko.iglicom bocka po jajniku������*[emoji3601]������*[emoji3601]������������


Jesam, meni to nekako pred ovulaciju bude tupa bol od jajnika koja ode niz nogu i onda me oštro "probode/presijece"

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Ok,hvala ti....Ma blize sam M nego O.....vjerovatno zato...

----------


## Riri92

> Pa to je vec komad i pol bebe Riri! Koji si sad vec tjedan?


31+1 danas  :Smile:  

Jelena, meni se to događalo i pred ovulaciju i pred menstruaciju redovno. Isto tako neka probadanja.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
31.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 36.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## Buncek

Super Riri  :Smile:  bas mi je drago.

----------


## character

> 31+1 danas  
> 
> Jelena, meni se to događalo i pred ovulaciju i pred menstruaciju redovno. Isto tako neka probadanja.


Riri92 kako se nosis sa cinjenicom da je porod sve bliži, ima li treme, nervoze, straha?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> Hula hop, neumjesno pitanje, ali hopsate li (ili ti nije ni do toga), mene je strah prije nego mi dr ne uradi pregled a nije da neku pretjeranu zelju i imam, vise kao relax neki. [emoji85][emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ne.  :Sad:  U zadnjoj trudnoci smo stali po preporuci doktora, sad nisam ni pitala novu doktoricu nego sam sama stala s prvom sjenom na testu. U biti meni je seks prije testa rekao da sam trudna. U trudnoci mi nakon orgazma bas jako bolno steze maternica. I to je bilo 5 dan prije ocekivane M.  :Smile:  Zadnji put mi je rekao doktor da te kontrakcije nece dovesti do pobacaja, ali mogu do krvarenja. Pitat cu i novu doktoricu na iducem pregledu. Bez orgazma nema straha. Koliko detalja  :Razz: 

Buncek, strah me cajeva, svega me strah  :Very Happy:  Ja inace ne pijem kavu, vec zeleni caj. Njega sam odmah izbacila, zbog puno teina. Strah me koje cajeve smijem, koje ne pa sve izbjegavam, iako ih inace obozavam. Znam da sam paranoicna, ali ne mogu si pomoci. Koliko sam citala mogla bi rooibos i slicno, sigurno i jabuka nema tein, ali nije mi nikad pala na pamet.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Moze se i kopriva i brusnica. Ja sam, kad sam bila bolesna, pila ogromne kol koprive. Tjelo mi je samo trazilo, bas mi se pio taj caj, bez secera, bez meda, bez limuna

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Vecina cajeva je oke, a opcenito mislim da su u toj jednoj vrecici te "prasine" jako male kolicine. Mislim da se ne smije limunska trava i svega jos par biljaka, ostale su oke u umjerenim dozama, a vecina vocnih i u vecim. Ja ugl drmam po vocnima, al znam popiti i zeleni. A kavu sam izbjegavala dok nisu krenule glavobolje, sad moram popiti ujutro jer me inace glavobolja sastavi popodne. 

Jelena, probadanja sam ja osobno znala osjecati i oko O, ali i ovak neodredeno tokom ciklusa. 

Kaj se tice hopsanja, hopsamo i dalje. Ali kod mene je sve uredno, pa mogu samo za sebe reci. 
Ako vam dr da zeleno svijetlo, i imate volje samo dajte.

----------


## Buncek

Ja sam pila puno kamilice, sipka, rooibosa. Nisam u trudnoci mogla smislit kavu. Kad sam nakon trudnoce osjetila miris turske, pomislila sam: "ja bi to". Tog se tocno sjecam.  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Justme, citala sam da je kopriva super zdrava u trudnoci! Da ima zeljeza i magnezija itd.

----------


## Riri92

Buncek  :Kiss:  

Character, malo sam nervozna, da. Ipak je prvi pa ne znam kako to sve izgleda, ali dobro. Mora nekako izaći ionako.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Da da. Kopriva je krcata svega i zaključila sam, kako sam bolesna bila, da mi je tjelo samo trazilo. 

Ja kavu jos pijem i bas mi je gušt piti ju, alii jos s vremena na vrijeme mastam o cigareti. Kao roditi cu pa cu zapaliti... nadam se da necu naravno.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
01.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 37.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## ljube555

Upravo sam ulovila pik na lh, vecer akcija... valjda nece biti prekasnoooo..

Netko od cura uz trakice zatrudnio a ne sjecam se tko...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

https://ibb.co/cKqs3mC 
Gornja jucer trakica a dvje drugi danas u 12 sati

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ovo dole ti je peak, ali vidim da si napisala da si ga uhvatila i jucer navecer. Jel ti bilo isto ko i ove dvije danas ili? 
Pokrivaj ti ove dane pa si bez brige, ovulacija ce se desiti uhatila ti peak i koristila trakice ili ne.

----------


## ljube555

> Ovo dole ti je peak, ali vidim da si napisala da si ga uhvatila i jucer navecer. Jel ti bilo isto ko i ove dvije danas ili? 
> Pokrivaj ti ove dane pa si bez brige, ovulacija ce se desiti uhatila ti peak i koristila trakice ili ne.


Gornja trakica jucer... a u sredine i donja od danas

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma joj, ja krivo citam! Ko da sam nepismena Boze, ni datum ne gledam ni nis. Ugl da, peak ti je to, primite se posla hahaha. Nije ti veceras kasno, dapace super ak ti sutra prijepodne pokrijete.

----------


## ljube555

> Ma joj, ja krivo citam! Ko da sam nepismena Boze, ni datum ne gledam ni nis. Ugl da, peak ti je to, primite se posla hahaha. Nije ti veceras kasno, dapace super ak ti sutra prijepodne pokrijete.


Peak je danas tu a sluzi ni S od sluzi... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ljube555 pravi pravcati peak! Nadam se da ste se pokrili  :Smile:  
Ja cekam i cekam - imam feeling da cu puknut ko kokica. Imala i migrenu tako da m dolazi sutra ili prekosutra. Od kad smo se preselili ciklus mi seta par dana sim tam tako da vise ne znam da li mi kasni ili ne (inace je bio 28, ali sad mi zna i do 31 dan).

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 pravi pravcati peak! Nadam se da ste se pokrili  
> Ja cekam i cekam - imam feeling da cu puknut ko kokica. Imala i migrenu tako da m dolazi sutra ili prekosutra. Od kad smo se preselili ciklus mi seta par dana sim tam tako da vise ne znam da li mi kasni ili ne (inace je bio 28, ali sad mi zna i do 31 dan).


Jesmo pokrili... sada sve u bozje ruki

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
02.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 38.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Ljube,inače nemaš sluzi ili?

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 02.02.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 38.dc
> Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
> Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
> 
> ...


Nakon kiretaze nemam a prije bilo puno....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

I vise neznam sta bi po tom pitanju napravila i kako si pomogla... i sigurna sam da u tome problem da ne dolazi do T

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lotus5

lotus5- 25DC

----------


## hula.hop

> I vise neznam sta bi po tom pitanju napravila i kako si pomogla... i sigurna sam da u tome problem da ne dolazi do T
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Pa ljube jesi pricala s ginekologivom o tome?  :Sad:  Ne znam sto tocno uzrokuje povecanje i strukturu sluzi, ali sumnjam da bi nedostatak nje same bio uzrok problema. Ona samo pomaze da spermici dodu di trebaju doci. Ja sam spavala s dignutim nogama za vrijeme pokusaja.  :Very Happy:  Vjerujem da oni sami nadu put, ali sam im svejedno pomagala.  :Razz:  Mozda je uzrok njenog nedostatka veci problem, popricaj malo s doktoricom? 

Ja inace ne pijem kavu, nikad nisam. Ali sam zato cajoljubac, i pijem prave cajeve, ne filter vrecice... Cajevi nisu tako bezveznog ucinka, pogotovo u vecim kolicinama. Nekad su oni bili lijekovi.  :Wink:  Kako ja ne pijem kavu, ako bi popila zeleni popodne ne bi mogla zaspati. Vjerujem da su vocni bezopasni, popijem tu i tamo rooibos, samo nisam opustena da pijem sve bez straha, no to je sve pojacano u mojoj glavi. Bit ce bolje kad prodemo 12 tt.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Pa ljube jesi pricala s ginekologivom o tome?  Ne znam sto tocno uzrokuje povecanje i strukturu sluzi, ali sumnjam da bi nedostatak nje same bio uzrok problema. Ona samo pomaze da spermici dodu di trebaju doci. Ja sam spavala s dignutim nogama za vrijeme pokusaja.  Vjerujem da oni sami nadu put, ali sam im svejedno pomagala.  Mozda je uzrok njenog nedostatka veci problem, popricaj malo s doktoricom? 
> 
> Ja inace ne pijem kavu, nikad nisam. Ali sam zato cajoljubac, i pijem prave cajeve, ne filter vrecice... Cajevi nisu tako bezveznog ucinka, pogotovo u vecim kolicinama. Nekad su oni bili lijekovi.  Kako ja ne pijem kavu, ako bi popila zeleni popodne ne bi mogla zaspati. Vjerujem da su vocni bezopasni, popijem tu i tamo rooibos, samo nisam opustena da pijem sve bez straha, no to je sve pojacano u mojoj glavi. Bit ce bolje kad prodemo 12 tt.


Pricala sam... ona kaze da unutra ima sluzi dovoljno kao... nema veze da ne vidim nju vani... ali ja mislim mozda nema dovoljno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## character

> Pa ljube jesi pricala s ginekologivom o tome?  Ne znam sto tocno uzrokuje povecanje i strukturu sluzi, ali sumnjam da bi nedostatak nje same bio uzrok problema. Ona samo pomaze da spermici dodu di trebaju doci. Ja sam spavala s dignutim nogama za vrijeme pokusaja.  Vjerujem da oni sami nadu put, ali sam im svejedno pomagala.  Mozda je uzrok njenog nedostatka veci problem, popricaj malo s doktoricom? 
> 
> Ja inace ne pijem kavu, nikad nisam. Ali sam zato cajoljubac, i pijem prave cajeve, ne filter vrecice... Cajevi nisu tako bezveznog ucinka, pogotovo u vecim kolicinama. Nekad su oni bili lijekovi.  Kako ja ne pijem kavu, ako bi popila zeleni popodne ne bi mogla zaspati. Vjerujem da su vocni bezopasni, popijem tu i tamo rooibos, samo nisam opustena da pijem sve bez straha, no to je sve pojacano u mojoj glavi. Bit ce bolje kad prodemo 12 tt.


hula hop ja sam uzela neki dan za trudnice čaj u mulleru iskljucivo vjerujuci da ce mi malo smiriti zeludac i mucninu. Jabuka, komorac...blag je i ok. Bar sam sigurna da ga mogu piti.
U mene mucnine postaju ajmeeeeeeee

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
03.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 39.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

Pikulice, ima li novosti? Ljube, je li sve pokriveno?

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 03.02.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 39.dc
> Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
> Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
> JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
> ...


Da draga!!!! Ali i prije cikluse sve bilo pokriveno pa nista nije urodilo plodom , tako da sumnjam da bude i sada[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lotus5 - tek sad vidim da si se prijavila za listu. Sorry nisam vidjela! Sutra te ubacujem s 27. dc. 
Ljube, a znam sve, ali nikad ne treba gubiti nadu. Možda baš ovaj ciklus bude dobitan.

----------


## ljube555

> lotus5- 25DC


Dobro dosla[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Lista za
> 03.02.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 39.dc
> Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
> Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
> JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
> ...


Menge jos nema, zadnji test radila 31.1. 15dpo i bio je negativan.

----------


## ljube555

> Menge jos nema, zadnji test radila 31.1. 15dpo i bio je negativan.


A sigurno bio 15dno???? Znas sto posto kad bila O???? A da ti napravis jos jedan???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

> A sigurno bio 15dno???? Znas sto posto kad bila O???? A da ti napravis jos jedan???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Evo napravila jos jedan pro matris i negativan  :Sad:

----------


## Calista

Pisite mi za 4.2.
 1DC

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
04.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 40.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

Lotus5, dobro došla na listu!
Pikulica, jesu li ti inače neredoviti ciklusi? 
Calista,  :grouphug: 
Meni će (.)(.) eksplodirati. Ništa drugo ne osjećam.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Himalaya, inace su mi od 29-35 dana, ovo sad vec prelazi svaku mjeru.

----------


## Himalaya

Imaš li simptome kao da ćeš dobiti? Možda da zvrcneš ginekologa/inju?

----------


## lotus5

Hvala na dodavanju na listu... Kroz koji dan vidjet ćemo stiže li M ili ne... jedino me "muče"  jako bolne ( . ) ( . )

----------


## ljube555

Ovo sve ludo iskustvo... u sub.bio peak , stavila sam tada sliku u grupu..u ned.ujutro jos bila trakica kakva bila u sub.ali u ned.navecer i u pon.kontrolna crtica izbljedila i sada idem napraviti a ono opet su iste boje skoro??? 

Inace imam bas neki jak pritisak i grcevi neki a jajnici rasturaju... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Danas bi trebalo biti 2dno... ako u sub.bio peak a u ned.O

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Možda ovuliraš više puta? Ne znam je li to uopće moguće.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Ovo sve ludo iskustvo... u sub.bio peak , stavila sam tada sliku u grupu..u ned.ujutro jos bila trakica kakva bila u sub.ali u ned.navecer i u pon.kontrolna crtica izbljedila i sada idem napraviti a ono opet su iste boje skoro??? 
> 
> Inace imam bas neki jak pritisak i grcevi neki a jajnici rasturaju... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nista, daj se u posao opet  :Wink:

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Imaš li simptome kao da ćeš dobiti? Možda da zvrcneš ginekologa/inju?


A žigne me jednom dvaput u danu kao da cu dobiti i nista.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, jel bas peak ili je testna tamna ali ne kao i kontrolna? Ako nije bas peak nego je samo potamnila ja se ne bi zamarala time na tvom mjestu. Ako je opet peak mozda imas preosjetljive trakice. 
Eventualni mogucnost ovulacije na drugom jajniku ali, iako moguce, nije bas uobicajeno. 
Jel imas ti PCOS? 

Pikulica, jesu ti testovi s interneta ili? Jel valjan rok trajanja? Ako ti nikad nejde ciklus preko 35 dana ja bi na tvom mjestu do gina. Ili eventualno jos neki test ako su do sad svi bili ti "pro matris" 

Himalaya i Lotus, drzim fige da se bolne cice pretvore u debele pluseve! 

Pozitivne trudnicke vibrice svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lotus5

Stigla M, i to na 27.DC...Krećemo dalje u nove pobjede, iako svaka nova M malo baci u bed

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, jel bas peak ili je testna tamna ali ne kao i kontrolna? Ako nije bas peak nego je samo potamnila ja se ne bi zamarala time na tvom mjestu. Ako je opet peak mozda imas preosjetljive trakice. 
> Eventualni mogucnost ovulacije na drugom jajniku ali, iako moguce, nije bas uobicajeno. 
> Jel imas ti PCOS? 
> 
> Pikulica, jesu ti testovi s interneta ili? Jel valjan rok trajanja? Ako ti nikad nejde ciklus preko 35 dana ja bi na tvom mjestu do gina. Ili eventualno jos neki test ako su do sad svi bili ti "pro matris" 
> 
> Himalaya i Lotus, drzim fige da se bolne cice pretvore u debele pluseve! 
> 
> Pozitivne trudnicke vibrice svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Nemam PSOS...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Beck

Pikulica to baš čudno zvuči sve.
Jesi razmišljala da odeš ginekologu?

----------


## Buncek

Hej cure. Sreca me podragala. Eto mozete pored mog imena danas staviti plus  :Smile:  a onda daljnje iscekivanje... imam neki osjecaj da ce ovaj put sve biti ok, nadam se da je taj osjecaj u pravu.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Hej cure. Sreca me podragala. Eto mozete pored mog imena danas staviti plus  a onda daljnje iscekivanje... imam neki osjecaj da ce ovaj put sve biti ok, nadam se da je taj osjecaj u pravu.


Čestitam Buncek  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Ljube, jel bas peak ili je testna tamna ali ne kao i kontrolna? Ako nije bas peak nego je samo potamnila ja se ne bi zamarala time na tvom mjestu. Ako je opet peak mozda imas preosjetljive trakice. 
> Eventualni mogucnost ovulacije na drugom jajniku ali, iako moguce, nije bas uobicajeno. 
> Jel imas ti PCOS? 
> 
> Pikulica, jesu ti testovi s interneta ili? Jel valjan rok trajanja? Ako ti nikad nejde ciklus preko 35 dana ja bi na tvom mjestu do gina. Ili eventualno jos neki test ako su do sad svi bili ti "pro matris" 
> 
> Himalaya i Lotus, drzim fige da se bolne cice pretvore u debele pluseve! 
> 
> Pozitivne trudnicke vibrice svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Dva su bila digital clearblue negdje do 29.og dana, dalje ti pro matris s interneta. Rok valjanosti je ok. Svakako nemam apsolutno nikakve simptome ni pmsa ni trudnoce. 
Zvala sam gina, tek me u ponedjeljak narucio.

----------


## Garawa

Pozdrav svima! Danas mi je 19dc, jučer sam prilikom brisanja primijetila iscjedak koji vuče na blago roza krv. Napokon sam se ohrabrila na ponovni pokušaj nakon spontanog u 5.mj.prošle godine. Inače nemam krvarenja u sredini ciklusa,i redovite su mi ciklusi 28/29 dana. Mislim da je rano za implantacijsko  krvarenje..

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
05.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 41.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc +

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

Buncek, bravo! Super vijest! Niste li ovaj mjesec nikad manje pokrivali? Isto kao i naša Character.  :grouphug:  Kako to da si posumnjala u trudnoću? 
Žao mi je Lotus5. Držim fige da ovaj ciklus bude dobitan!
Ljube, meni ti je crtica vidljiva gotovo cijeli ciklus, ali bude dosta slabija od kontrolne. To je zbog PCOS. 
Garawa, mogu biti različiti uzroci krvarenja kao što i sama znaš (implantacijsko krvarenje, neke žene pri ovuliranju mogu malo krvariti, neka upala...). Ja bih na tvome mjestu zvala ginekologa/inju i pitala što mi je činiti. Hoćeš li da te ubacim na listu? 
Jagodice, Hula.hop, Riri, Character...kako ste vi?

----------


## Garawa

Himalaya , stavi me na listu.. 
Čekat ću, pa kako bude  :Smile: 
Kada najranije da napravim test?

----------


## Himalaya

Sutra te ubacim  :Very Happy: 
Ovako piše na rodinim stranicama: 
"Najranije što možete dobiti pozitivan rezultat na najosjetljivijim testovima na trudnoću jest 7 dana nakon ovulacije. Implantacija se treba dogoditi prije proizvodnje hCG-a, a onda se obično događa između 6-12 dana nakon ovulacije, obično 10 dana poslije. Zbog tog razloga ekonomično je čekati do 10-12 dana nakon ovulacije, ali čak i tada velikom broju žena koje su zaista trudne očitat će se negativan rezultat." Eto draga...ja bih čekala 10. dan nakon ovulacije. Svakako nam javi što si odlučila!

----------


## Garawa

Svakako javim.. veselim se druženju s vama!

----------


## Buncek

Himalaya, za prosli ciklus sam to napisala. Imali smo skroz pauzu od odnosa. Ovaj ciklus smo ok pokrili. Nista pretjerano.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Himalaya kad ces se ti testirat  :Wink:

----------


## Himalaya

Buncek, ma daj? Kao da smo prošli tjedan tjedan tipkale o tome...isuse kako brzo vrijeme leti. Ma bitno da je dobitno! Imaš li neke simptome koje bi voljela prijaviti? Želim ti urednu i dosadnu trudnoću i svakako nas obavještavaj o svemu  :grouphug: 
Pikulice, ma neću se testirati. Čekat ću da vještica zakasni (sutra ili prekosutra bi trebala dobiti). Ovaj sljedeći ciklus idemo na inseminaciju tako čekam i ne čekam da dođe. Voljela bih da se sve to više pokrene i da ne tapkamo u mjestu. Ti čekaš ponedjeljak?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Bunceeeeeek! Jao bas mi je drago zbog tebe! :D 
Kaj si skrta sa info, daj se malo raspisi haha. Ili daj link na sliku testa da se malo divimo. Cestitam draga. Ak ti se tipka o trudnoci (i tebi i ostalima) mozete potraziti bivse odbrojavalice na trudnickoj temi "sto nas veseli u trudnoci"

Garawa, ako su ti ovulacije rane, tipa do 12dc moguce da je implantacijsko. Za test, moj savjet pricekaj da prode bar 12dana od ovulacije. Sve prije toga moze biti i lazno negativno. Zao mi je zbog spontanog  :grouphug: 

Himalaya, tebi drzim fige da ti se desi scenarij kao meni, i da ti taj zadnji u kucnoj radinosti na kraju bude pozitivan! 

Pikulice, pa bas te zeza ovaj ciklus! Ak ces kupovati opet test nemoj se trositi bezveze na clearblue digitalni, i tako na kraju od njega nikakva uspomena jer sve nestane s ekrancica... 

Ljube, poslje peaka fino prestanes piskiti trakice i mirna si. 

Ja evo idem na Valentinovo na uzv srca bebaca. Inace smo oke, i cini se da se poceo javljati iznutra ali to je jos sve jako slabo, bas se moram smiriti i fokusirati. 

Cure, sretno svima!

----------


## Buncek

Hvala cure. A nista, sad cekam pregled 1 pa pregled 2. Idemo dan po dan. Ne zelim se previse veselit. Imam hrpu simptoma, sve kao PMS. Dodatno jos: lagane mucnine rano ujutro prije dorucka, vrtoglavice, umor, bolovi u krizima...

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala cure. A nista, sad cekam pregled 1 pa pregled 2. Idemo dan po dan. Ne zelim se previse veselit. Imam hrpu simptoma, sve kao PMS. Dodatno jos: lagane mucnine rano ujutro prije dorucka, vrtoglavice, umor, bolovi u krizima...


Draga ubaci sliku od testa??? Koji dan nakon O ??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Jagodice, javim se kad mi bude lakse. Sad sam sva jos u grču. Ne znam dal bih se veselila uopce.

----------


## Buncek

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/M4H0SN8
13 dc

----------


## ljube555

> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/M4H0SN8
> 13 dc


Nece se slika otvoriti se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

https://imgur.com/4t11OmZ

----------


## ljube555

> https://imgur.com/4t11OmZ


Bravoooooo[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Buncek koliko vi pokusavate inace ???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Od spontanog je ovo negdje 6.ciklus  da smo imali odnos oko ovulacije.

----------


## ljube555

> Od spontanog je ovo negdje 6.ciklus  da smo imali odnos oko ovulacije.


Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Jagodice, javim se kad mi bude lakse. Sad sam sva jos u grču. Ne znam dal bih se veselila uopce.


Drzi se draga i samo hrabro!  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Od spontanog je ovo negdje 6.ciklus  da smo imali odnos oko ovulacije.


Hoces betu raditi ili cekati uzv???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Buncek ajme! Čestitam!  :Heart:  Tako mi je drago zbog tebe!  :Smile:  

Ja sam dobro. Danas točno 32+0. Sutra pregled pa ćemo vidjeti.  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Hvala  :Smile:  ma necu betu vadit. Ako se pravilno dupla opet moze doci do sponatnog, a ako se nepravilno dupla uzrujavati cu se pa ipak moze sve biti ok. Cekam uzv, a ako cu imat krvarenje i jace bolove otici cu na hitnu.

----------


## Buncek

Bravo Riri, predivni tjedni. Bas mi je drago zbog tebe!

----------


## character

Pozdrav cure, 

Buncek cestitke od srca [emoji173] Zelim ti mirnu trudnocu...

Ja sam se vratila sa pregleda. Pregled je bio vaginalno, beba 0,37 cm i srce kuca...kuca junački [emoji7] Ja sam se zbunila al samo sam vidjela na monitoru kako kuca i slatki osmijeh MM.
Za sad velicina odgovara tjednima. Dobila sam prenatal kapsule koje sadrze D3, zeljezo i folate. Otvorila trudnicku i eto... sljedeci pregled u 12.tjednu [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Buncek.  :Smile:  

Character, divno!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Garawa

Meni se čini da je neka upala u pitanju.. grčevi  evo drugi dan ne popuštaju i svako  malo trčim piškati  :Undecided:

----------


## Beck

Buncek čestitaaam  :Smile:  
Character čestitke k tebi na srčeku <3

Ja ne znam što je meni, hormoni mi divljaju. Jučer i danas sva neka razdražljiva i plakala bi stalno.
Sad pročitam za Buncek i njen plus, pa onda za Character i suze mi krenu...
Ne od tuge nego više onako od sreće. A inače nisam osjetljiva osoba - ali baš ste me razveselile cure i popravile mi dan  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Character cestitam  na srceku! Nadam se da cu i ja tako za 3-4 tjedna.

----------


## character

> Character cestitam  na srceku! Nadam se da cu i ja tako za 3-4 tjedna.


Čvrsto vjerujem da hoces [emoji7]
Beck saljem [emoji173]
Ja sam samo tako loše od mucnina da se ne mogu ni radovati ko covjek. Krenu u 4 ujutro...tesko se dovezem do posla, a vozarim sa kolegom pa vidi covjek da se nesto dogada a ja sutim. Pa dodem na posao pa samo onu sacicu badema iz auta povratim...onda malo bude bez nagona za povracanje...iza 18h opet isto. Gadi mi se sva hrana. Jedem samo sto moram...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

> Buncek ajme! Čestitam! [emoji813] Tako mi je drago zbog tebe!  
> 
> Ja sam dobro. Danas točno 32+0. Sutra pregled pa ćemo vidjeti.


Riri92...jos malo i preguraste vi to. Vidiš ti malih žilavaca...mislili su se sa vama igrati! Svaka cast [emoji173][emoji119]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Jutro curke kako ste,pisite 4.dc...trudnice kako ste vi??
Cestitke na plusicima������.....ja sam bila na infuzijama ovi dana...imala sam bas jako krvarenje..sad je bolje. :Sad:

----------


## Buncek

Ajoj. Pa kako to Jelena?
Evo ja sam bila na vadjenju krvi u labosu za hormone. Endokrinolog je rekao da dodjem cim zatrudnim pa sam odlucila streberski ga doslovno poslusat.

----------


## JelenaR

> Ajoj. Pa kako to Jelena?
> Evo ja sam bila na vadjenju krvi u labosu za hormone. Endokrinolog je rekao da dodjem cim zatrudnim pa sam odlucila streberski ga doslovno poslusat.


Ma ko ce ga znati,inace prva dva dana malo jacr krvarim al ovo je bilo strasno...nisam mogla ni da ustanem...Bogu hvala danas sam malo bolje...

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
06.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 42.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc +

*Odbrojavalice
*
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

Hvala JelenaR na javljanju. Nadam se da si sad ok. Možda je kakva cista pukla? Vjerujem da bi ti to rekli u bolnici. 
Character, divno  :Heart: 
Riri, javi što kažu na pregledu! Bravo! 
Sebi pišem 1.dc jer je vještica stigla jutros. Možda sljedeći bude dobitan (i tako već dvije godine sama sebi govorim...)

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Character, cestitam! Bas mi je drago sto skoro sve cujete srceko na prvom pregledu, to je super! 


Jelena, o joj! Tebi je vjestica stigla sa svim onim letecim majmunima izgleda. Nadam se da si bolje.

Himalaya a bas mi je zao! Znas jednom ces reci "Mozda sljedeci" i biti ces u pravu. Nadam se uskoro.

Garawa, drzim fige da ta "upala" preraste u plus. 

Buncek, kad su nalazi? Drzim fige da bude sve super.
I slazem se s ovom odlukom za betu. 

Mi (ja i pesica  :Grin:  ) iskoristile sunce i fino se prosetale. Uvijek sam ko nova nakon malo zraka friskog i sunca.

----------


## JelenaR

> Lista za
> 06.02.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 42.dc
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc +
> 
> *Odbrojavalice
> ...


Nista mi nisu rekli vjeruj mi...samo su mi dale punu kesu tableta nekih i vitamina,sto ja naravno jaaaako volim :drama:  :drama:  :drama: ....nisam se javljala nije mi bilo ni do mene...sorry....

----------


## JelenaR

> Character, cestitam! Bas mi je drago sto skoro sve cujete srceko na prvom pregledu, to je super! 
> 
> 
> Jelena, o joj! Tebi je vjestica stigla sa svim onim letecim majmunima izgleda. Nadam se da si bolje.
> 
> Himalaya a bas mi je zao! Znas jednom ces reci "Mozda sljedeci" i biti ces u pravu. Nadam se uskoro.
> 
> Garawa, drzim fige da ta "upala" preraste u plus. 
> 
> ...


O da..nikad nije bila goraa.. .sad sam malo bolje...jos uvjek ne mrdam nigdje dok ne prestane....kako si mi ti...ima li trudnickih tegobica :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Jagodice, nalazi idu endokrinologu. Sutra ujutro cu valjda do njega.

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, javi što kažu na pregledu! Bravo!


Sve je i dalje isto što se tiče protoka i posteljice. Mališa nikako da malo ubrza taj svoj rast. Ali raste.  :Smile:  
Sad mi je dopušteno i šetanje 15 min dnevno. Serklažu skidaju 4.3., tad ću biti točno 36tt.

Žao mi je zbog menge, držim fige da idući ciklus bude dobitan! 

Jelena, dogodilo mi se to jednom. Isto sam tad više krvarila, ali nisu mi ništa našli što bi mogao biti razlog pa su mi rekli da su se malo hormoni poremetili. Nije se više ponavljalo, nadam se da neće ni tebi.  :Smile:  

Buncek, sretno sa nalazima!

----------


## Himalaya

Garawa je još jučer zamolila da je ubacim na listu, ali ja sam smetnula s uma njezinu poruku tako da joj se ispričavam. Sutra si na listi s 21.dc. Nadam se da ćeš se na njoj zadržati kratko i slatko i da ćeš uskoro započeti svoje odbrojavanje.

----------


## Himalaya

Riri, je li ti smeta serklaža? Osjećaš li to? Mališi je lijepo u trbuhu pa se i ne trudi ubrzati svoj rast.

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, je li ti smeta serklaža? Osjećaš li to? Mališi je lijepo u trbuhu pa se i ne trudi ubrzati svoj rast.


Povremeno neki pritisak, nije bolno. Kratko je trajala prava bol, samo par dana nakon zahvata.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Himalaya pratimo se, danas 1.dc
Hrabro u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

Buncek,cestitaaaaam!!! Polako ali sigurno sve "moje" cure sa liste sele! Bas sam sretna!!! Ljubim!!! E da,svakako poslusaj Jagodicu i svrati nekad na Sto nas veseli u trudnoci,ja nisam cesto na forumu pa nisam bas aktivna ali skicnem da vidim staru ekipu.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
*07.02.2020.*

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc +

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## Garawa

Dobro jutro svima.. kako ste danas  :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## Buncek

Naravno Andy! Vec sam vas malo i citala. Hvala svima na cestitkama. I hrabro u nove pobjede, nadam se da ce te mi se sve uskoro pridruziti.

----------


## hula.hop

Koliko lijepih vijesti i pozitive!  :Smile:  

Čestitam Buncek, vibram da sve bude super i dosadno! Razumijem grč i ja sam rekla da ću se stvarno razveseliti trudnoći nakon pregleda poslije 12tt. Počele su me sad paranoje, u razdoblju sam kad je zadnji put stalo srčeko i nekako to teško izbacujem iz glave. Znam koliko je to besmisleno, ne pomaže što sam doma, pametnije bi mi možda bilo da sam nastavila raditi pa bi imala manje vremena za razmišljanja  :Very Happy:  

Character, sve te razumijem! Križam dane do 12tt, prezirem ove mučnine, uopće ne kužim čemu, koja je njihova svrha??  :Very Happy:  Šta je muž bio s tobom na pregledu? Mom je kao bed jer nitko ne ide dok je vaginalno (što je meni totalna glupost, ali kao neću navaljivati). Ali sad imam protuargument!  :Very Happy:  Meni je pregled u srijedu, i jedva čekam i prestrašena sam. Kupila sam Baby watcher pa i njega jedva čekam staviti u funkciju. 

Riri, super ste, držite se  :Kiss:

----------


## Calista

Dobila sam zanimljiv clanak 
https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0611082124.htm
Ukratko, ne piti NSAID kao sto je Voltaren jer zezne ovulaciju.

----------


## character

Hula.hop da, muz je bio na 1.pregledu koji je i vaginalni [emoji23] a ono, kaze dr., neka ude suprug ako ima zelju, znam da ste se bar jednom vidjeli hahahaha. MM je rekao da se malo iznenadio ginekoloskim pregledom kao nije on bas tako to zamišljao hahahahah. Malo mu kaze sirovo izgleda [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, super ste, držite se


 :Kiss:  

Haha Character, slično je i nama moj ginekolog rekao kad smo pitali jel smije i on.. Kao ako ne smeta mužu, da ne smeta ni njemu. Super je kad tako dopuste da i oni idu, ali znam da ima dosta ginekologa koji ne daju dok je vaginalno. Bezveze, kao da su muževi jadni neupućeni u vaginalna područja.  :lool:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
08.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
09.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## Garawa

Dobro jutro..  :grouphug: 
Znam da mi pomoci  ne možete al lakše mi kad kukam.. 
Ja i moj iscjedak..ponovno se javio.. I stalno neki grčevi.. 
Siznut ću još pet dana čekajući   :gaah:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
10.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc +

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

Garawa, ima li još uvijek krvi u njemu? Jesi sigurna da je bila ovulacija?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Meni bi nakon O bilo suho, ali pred kraj ciklusa par dana prije ocekivane M bi mi se opet pojavila sluz. Kako u ostalima, tako i u ciklusu kad M nije ni stigla. 
Hrpe stvari oko svog tijela nisam bila svijesna i pocela sam uocavati i osjecati tek kad smo se odlucili za bebu, jer sam tad sebi posvetila vise paznje. 

Tako da ne mora iscjedak nakon O nista znaciti. Bitno da je normalne boje i mirisa, i da nista ne svrbi/pecka.

----------


## Garawa

> Lista za
> 10.02.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc +
> 
> *Odbrojavalice*
> 
> ...



Znači ja luđi ciklus od ovoga u svojih 39 godina nisam imala. 
Iscjedak je bio dva dana roza..onda ništa..I sada jučer blago žuti.. bez ikakvog mirisa.. grčevi nisu stali jedan jedini dan..nisu prebolni ali osjećam konstantno tu neku težinu u donjem dijelu trbuha. Također odlasci na wc su bili jako česti. Trenutno sam na poslu..i odem na wc..kad ono neke smeđe mrlje!?? Trebam dobiti za 5 dana. Znam da se nismo pazili i vjerojatno zato i nemam mira a želja je ipak velika.. Jedva čekam da dođem kući i odem spavati..iznerviralo me ovo sve  :cupakosu:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ako uspijes naci onaj osjetljiviji test od 10 jedinica, kroz dva dana mozes pisnuti. Ali ako ti je lakse radije pricekaj. 
Ovo sve skupa sto si nabrojala ako nije implantacija, onda idi doktoru da nije neka urinarna infekcija jer i mjehur jer dole nisko. Ali drzim fige za plus!

----------


## Garawa

Otići ću danas po uputnicu da urin izvadim. Danas je sve normalno, ništa ne boli , iscjedka nema nikakvog. Čak su i grčevi prestali.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
11.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Di ste cure? Imate li nešto za prijaviti?  :Cool:

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 11.02.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc +
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
> 
> *Odbrojavalice*
> ...


Ja cu probati u petak napraviti... tad ja mislim da bi trebalo nesto pokazati ako kaj ima

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Ljube, koliko vi već pokušavate?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, koliko vi već pokušavate?


U osmom mjesecu bude bude dvje god.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Vidim u potpisu da si išla u postupke. Imate li neku dijagnozu ili? Pitam zbog sebe jer su ožujku dvije godine od pokušavanja (godina intenzivnog pokušavanja uz lh trakice). Krećemo s inseminacijom ovaj mjesec.

----------


## ljube555

> Vidim u potpisu da si išla u postupke. Imate li neku dijagnozu ili? Pitam zbog sebe jer su ožujku dvije godine od pokušavanja (godina intenzivnog pokušavanja uz lh trakice). Krećemo s inseminacijom ovaj mjesec.


Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lotus5

Da se nadovežem, u travnju će biti dvije godine pokušavanja. Muž dobio dijagnozu oligoastenozoospermije (i počeo piti orthomol fertil plus) a ovih dana i mene čeka ginekološki pregled.

----------


## ljube555

> Da se nadovežem, u travnju će biti dvije godine pokušavanja. Muž dobio dijagnozu oligoastenozoospermije (i počeo piti orthomol fertil plus) a ovih dana i mene čeka ginekološki pregled.


Nisam prije bas pratila, imas vec iz za sebe trudnocu???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lotus5

ljube555, nemam trudnoću iza sebe

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
12.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

~~~~~~~~~ evo malo vibre za one koje su pred ovulaciju i za one koje su pred testove  :Grin: 
Gdje ste nestale cure? Nitko ništa ne piše...

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 12.02.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc +
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
> Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
> anita83~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
> ...


Kod mene sve po starom...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Meni tek 33 dc, a 1. pregled na 54 dc.
Simptoma nemam puno. Normalno zivim, ponekad i zaboravim da sam trudna no kad dodje vecer osjetim veci umor i bas budem na kraju snaga.

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene poceli neki mucnine lagani... pravi PMS poceo...iscjedak neki drugi ne kao prijasni ciklus... u petak ili sub.bude pao testic ... a mozda pocekam i ned.ili pon.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Sretno ljube! Navijam!

----------


## ljube555

> Sretno ljube! Navijam!


Hvala draga!!!! 
Ja sam vec pomirila se da bude minus pa tako i test cu napraviti samo radi reda... bez nade...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lotus5

Kod mene nikakvih promjena, sutra kod ginića (imala sam neku malu cistu na jajniku pa treba provjeriti što je s njom)... Akcija je u điru i idemo dalje

----------


## Beck

Ja imam za prijaviti danas slijedeće:
- ujutro akcija
- popodne se pojavio iscjedak koji je na dobrom putu da bude eggwhite
-O bi po kalendaru trebala za 2 ili 3 dana i planiramo svaki dan akcijat  :Smile: 
- dragi je ovaj ciklus ful nabrijan za pokrivanje plodnih dana (što je super jer je to ovaj tjedan - a od slj tjedna smo već po službenim putovanjima i nećemo se vidjet)

Od danas budem probala i trakice koristit ali iskreno prestala sam i mjeriti BT i piškati sumanuto po trakicama jer mi se neda ovaj ciklus. Što bude bit će  :Smile: 

U petak imam komplet pregled u poliklinici : ginekološki, papa, ultrazvuk, komplet briseva i još dogovore da izvadimo hormonski status.
Uzela sam si to privatno kao godišnji "servis" pa još uz to briseve i hormone da napravim kad mogu sve kod njih obaviti.
Da si maknem to iz glave.

Jedino što tog iscjetka imam ful malo. Čitam puno cura na drugom forumu da im se pojačao iscjedak od Femisan kapi. Pije to netko od vas možda?

----------


## ljube555

> Ja imam za prijaviti danas slijedeće:
> - ujutro akcija
> - popodne se pojavio iscjedak koji je na dobrom putu da bude eggwhite
> -O bi po kalendaru trebala za 2 ili 3 dana i planiramo svaki dan akcijat 
> - dragi je ovaj ciklus ful nabrijan za pokrivanje plodnih dana (što je super jer je to ovaj tjedan - a od slj tjedna smo već po službenim putovanjima i nećemo se vidjet)
> 
> Od danas budem probala i trakice koristit ali iskreno prestala sam i mjeriti BT i piškati sumanuto po trakicama jer mi se neda ovaj ciklus. Što bude bit će 
> 
> U petak imam komplet pregled u poliklinici : ginekološki, papa, ultrazvuk, komplet briseva i još dogovore da izvadimo hormonski status.
> ...


Ni ja nemam tog iscjedka..i mislim da to stvara problem za T

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Ja ga imam na izvoz pa svejedno ništa od T. 
Buncek, otvaraš li novo odbrojavanje nakon pregleda?

----------


## Buncek

Himalaya, naravno ako bude sve ok otvaram novo odbrojavanje.  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
13.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

Buncek, vjerujem da će biti sve ok  :Smile:  Samo pozitivno i hrabro!

----------


## hula.hop

Ja prijavljujem da je jučer bio drugi pregled (9+2) i sve je u redu, srčeko kuca, gestacijska dob 9+1, sreća  :Heart: 

Sretno cure!  :grouphug:

----------


## Himalaya

Super! Bravo hula.hop!  :Heart:

----------


## anita83

3dc dns....nisam ni radila testic jer je dosla vjestica. Dat cu priliku jos jedan dva ciklusa i onda odustajem
Kako ste ostale odbrojavalice??

----------


## ljube555

> 3dc dns....nisam ni radila testic jer je dosla vjestica. Dat cu priliku jos jedan dva ciklusa i onda odustajem
> Kako ste ostale odbrojavalice??


Ja bi trebala u pon.dobiti zadnje...ako 13dc bio peak... pa neznam dal bi napravila koji testic ...bas dvoumim se...opet razocaranje na minus vec mi je stvarno dosta

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Beck

Po pitanju iscjedaka - danas je bilo malo eggwhitea.
O bi trebala danas -sutra po rasporedu ali vidjet ćemo što kažu trakice.
Osjećam povremeno boluckanje dolje i užasno čudno - ali jučer su me cice boljele.
Nisam do sad primjetila oko O da me bole (kad trebam dobit vješticu onda da).
Hula hop čestitaaaamm  :Smile: ))

----------


## Garawa

Ja sam jutros napravila test..i - . 
tako da Ljube strpi se još malo..rano je..
 Simptoma nemam nikakvih..jedino me glavobolja cijeli dan muči.   :drama:

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam jutros napravila test..i - . 
> tako da Ljube strpi se još malo..rano je..
>  Simptoma nemam nikakvih..jedino me glavobolja cijeli dan muči.


Ja cu u sub.ili ned.napraviti... tad bude 27 ili 28dc... peak bio 13dc znaci O bi trebala biti 14dc... pa tad bi vec trebalo pokazati ako sta ima i na obicni test od osjetljivosti 25

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam jutros napravila test..i - . 
> tako da Ljube strpi se još malo..rano je..
>  Simptoma nemam nikakvih..jedino me glavobolja cijeli dan muči.


Ali i mene ceka takav scenariji...pa cu ti uskoro pridruziti se[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Himalaja kako bilo na hum.sta kaze dr.???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Folikulometrija pa inseminacija... Razgovor od dve minute. Pogledala je ultrazvukom, ali je još prerano jer su male folikule. Moram prikupiti još neke nalaze prije i to ti je to. Ona je optimistična pa moram biti i ja. Iako, optimizam mi je danas strani pojam. Zapravo sam razmišljala dok sam čekala u čekaonici koliko puno žena se bori s neplodnošću i muškaraca naravno, a to je sve još tako neistraženo, nije zakonski regulirano kako treba, bolnice štede i tako...ali sam vidjela jedan sretan par nakon, pretpostavljam transfera, i  s puno ljubavi i nade su se zagrlili u čekaonici. To mi je izmamilo suze na oči.. Takav dan.

----------


## ljube555

> Folikulometrija pa inseminacija... Razgovor od dve minute. Pogledala je ultrazvukom, ali je još prerano jer su male folikule. Moram prikupiti još neke nalaze prije i to ti je to. Ona je optimistična pa moram biti i ja. Iako, optimizam mi je danas strani pojam. Zapravo sam razmišljala dok sam čekala u čekaonici koliko puno žena se bori s neplodnošću i muškaraca naravno, a to je sve još tako neistraženo, nije zakonski regulirano kako treba, bolnice štede i tako...ali sam vidjela jedan sretan par nakon, pretpostavljam transfera, i  s puno ljubavi i nade su se zagrlili u čekaonici. To mi je izmamilo suze na oči.. Takav dan.


U koju bolnicu ides????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Rijeka

----------


## lotus5

Evo ja obavila pregled danas, cista na jajniku se povukla a ginekolog mi je dosta grubo rekao da slobodno možemo odmah ić na umjetnu oplodnju s obzirom da muževu dijagnozu i da mu tablete ne mogu odmoći ali ni pomoći previše  :Sad:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
14.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
*
Odbrojavalice*

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

Lotus, žao mi je na lošoj dijagnozi. Želim te ohrabriti za MPO i krenite na vrijeme, a ne da vam godine prođu bezveze. U MPO nema ništa umjetno tako da je potpomognuta oplodnja ispravniji izraz  :Smile: 
Anita, žao mi je za mengu. 
Garawa, novi ciklus i nove pobjede. 
Ljube, držim fige za plusić. 
Cure, sretno vam Valentinovo, a naročito curama koje ovuliraju  :Shy kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 14.02.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc +
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
> Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
> mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
> ...


Hvala draga!!!!

Nisam jos napravila...nekako nemam ni volje uolce, tako lose osjecam se.. ustala sam ko da me vlak pregazio, vrti mi se jako u glavi, grcevi neki imam .. osjecam topljinu tijela...a juceranji odnos neznam zasto ali mi nekako uopce nije sjeo i bio bas neugodan... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Mene lovi neka mucnina uzas!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Cure drzite se! Himalaya, sretno u postupku, je puno je ljudi u podrumu nasem, ali puno ih i brzo ode koji kat vise, samo pozitivno  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

Test neg.

Stvarno cure vise neznam dal ima li smisla nadati se cemu!!!! God.i pol prosla a od  trudnoce ni T... gzbim svaku nadu sa svakim ciklusom sve vise i vise[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Curke sretno vam Valentinovo...zelim vam da uvjek budete voljene i zaljubljene....mene jutros jajnik tako jako boli da sam jedva ustala..... :Sad:

----------


## lotus5

Himalaya, sve razmišljam dal pričekati da popije te tablete pa onda vidjeti dalje sa MPO-om što bi značilo pričekati još dva mjeseca...

----------


## Himalaya

Hula.hop  :Heart: 
Lotus, na vašem mjestu ne bih čekala jer ništa vas ne sprječava da pokušavate prirodno dok ste u MPO. Ne znam koliko imaš godina. Ja sam zbog godina odlučila krenuti čim mi je ginekolog spomenuo humanu i mogućnost da idemo vidjeti u čemu je problem. Nisam oklijevala ni časa.

----------


## lotus5

Ja imam 29, MM 33

----------


## pearl 22

Meni pišite 4.dc.  
Lotus moj savjet ti je da krenete čim prije u  mpo, jer dok skupite sve nalaze, pa ako se još morate rješavati kojekavih bakterija kao što je slučaj kod nas, proći će jako puno vremena.  
A za to vrijeme pokušavajte i dalje.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pearl zao mi je! 

Ljube, ne znam kaj da ti kazem... Prosla si vec i mpo i sve znas. Nekad produ godine da cekas bez razloga i bez dijagnoze, a nekad evo kao Lotus dozivis da je netko brutalno iskren pa ne znas jel gore imati ili nemati dijagnozu. 
Lotus, znam da je to bas tesko za cuti i za pocetak si daj vremena da ti sjedne. Svakako je bolje da ti netko kaze kako je, nego da izgubite jos par godina slusajuci da ste "mladi i zdravi". I nekako kad krenes polako skupljati nalaze za mpo imas osjecaj da ipak nesto poduzimas. 

Himalaya, bas mi je ova scena iz cekaone lijepa! Drzim ti fige da udes u statistiku uspjesnih insemenacija.

Garawa, Mareelica, kakvo je stanje kod vas?

Jelena, ako je jajnik popustio proslavi Valentinovo u krevetu  :Grin:  mozda je ovulacija. 


Grlim vas sve, i navijam za vas!  :grouphug:

----------


## JelenaR

> Pearl zao mi je! 
> 
> Ljube, ne znam kaj da ti kazem... Prosla si vec i mpo i sve znas. Nekad produ godine da cekas bez razloga i bez dijagnoze, a nekad evo kao Lotus dozivis da je netko brutalno iskren pa ne znas jel gore imati ili nemati dijagnozu. 
> Lotus, znam da je to bas tesko za cuti i za pocetak si daj vremena da ti sjedne. Svakako je bolje da ti netko kaze kako je, nego da izgubite jos par godina slusajuci da ste "mladi i zdravi". I nekako kad krenes polako skupljati nalaze za mpo imas osjecaj da ipak nesto poduzimas. 
> 
> Himalaya, bas mi je ova scena iz cekaone lijepa! Drzim ti fige da udes u statistiku uspjesnih insemenacija.
> 
> Garawa, Mareelica, kakvo je stanje kod vas?
> 
> ...


Ei draga..popustio je,ali nazalost mm je morao jutros na put,ali uspjeli smo akcijat sinoc i jutros........valjda se bude nesto primilo.....kako si mi ti??

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
15.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc +

Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## Garawa

Jutro.. molim te sutra piši 2dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jelena, ma super ste vi to pokrili! Znas kak se kaze da bolje da plivaci cekaju JS nego obrnuto, oni su izdrzljiviji. 

Garawa  :grouphug:  

Ja sam dobro, evo jucer na Valentinovo sam simbolicno bila na ultrazvuku bebina srceka, i sve je u redu! Doktorica mi je otklonila i ono malo straha sto sam imala u vezi sa povecanim nuhalnim i mogucim anomalijama. Iako nitko ne moze 100%  garantirati ali ja vjerujem da je malac zdrav. Osjecam se dobro, izmjenjuju se zgaravice i glavobolje, ali ja sretna i zbog toga  :Grin:

----------


## JelenaR

> Jelena, ma super ste vi to pokrili! Znas kak se kaze da bolje da plivaci cekaju JS nego obrnuto, oni su izdrzljiviji. 
> 
> Garawa  
> 
> Ja sam dobro, evo jucer na Valentinovo sam simbolicno bila na ultrazvuku bebina srceka, i sve je u redu! Doktorica mi je otklonila i ono malo straha sto sam imala u vezi sa povecanim nuhalnim i mogucim anomalijama. Iako nitko ne moze 100%  garantirati ali ja vjerujem da je malac zdrav. Osjecam se dobro, izmjenjuju se zgaravice i glavobolje, ali ja sretna i zbog toga


Valjda ce bit nesto :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Zelim ti sve najbolje i cuvaj se,ma proci ce i te zgaravice nebrini,ja kazem to su slatke muke,probaj jesti kokica one su dobre za zgaravicu,bar meni  pomognu kad me muci...

----------


## Calista

Evo i mene...nakon burnih par dana. U cetvrtak sam zavrsila na hitnoj. Bila sam zbunjena i usporena, utrnula mi je jedna rula i jezik i nisam se mogla sjetiti nekih banalnih stvari tipa se zove grad pored naseg, broj telefona i adresa na kojoj je MM zivio. Dok sam dosla do ER malo sam vec dosla sebi, no pocela je glavobolja. Sve pretrage, ukljucujuci i CT glave su super osim malo tragova krvi u mokraci. Spicili su mi koktel protiv migrene. Kad sam dosla doma ful sam pocela krvariti (kao M prvi dan) i drugi dan ujutro je prestalo. To je bio 10DC...pitala sam doktora drugi dan i on kaze da moze biti ovulacija, cista i bla bla...meni je inace migrena povezana sa ciklusom. Kako je sve ispalo, a posto smo imali odnos taj dan...ne bi se cudila da je to to (jelte, imali smo CT glave izmedju ostalog pa zasto ne)...sad cekamo do cca 2.3.za test  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
16.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc +
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Ajme Calista baš mi je žao. Nadam se da si sad dobro i da se to više neće ponoviti.

----------


## ljube555

Test neg.cekamo sutra M... i nastavljamo dalje gdje smo stali... vise nazalost nemam ni snage...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ljube555 bas mi je zao. Drzi se i ne gubi nadu.

----------


## Garawa

> Lista za
> 16.02.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc +
> Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
> mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
> ljube555~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
> ...


Molim te upisi 3dc 

Cure žao mi je..idemo hrabro u nove pobjede.. držite se  :grouphug:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
17.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc +
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 17.02.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc +
> mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
> ljube555~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
> ...


Pisite 1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Bar po trakicama znam kad tocno trebam dobiti M[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Beck

Cure nešto smo utihnule...
Ljube žao mi je što se tako osjećaš, ne znam tvoju priču ali znam da ne smiješ odustajati.
Očisti glavu i u idući ciklus ideš jača  :Smile: 

Kod mene 2. dan pika na trakci. Očekujem sutra ili preksutra najkasnije O.
Akcija je bila jučer, i još neke dane kad je bilo previše daleko od O. Imam filing da nismi najbolje to pokrili - pre rano smo krenuli s akcijom pa onda stali baš kad treba. 
Nema druge nego čekati da vidimo jesmo li išta smućkali!

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
18.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc +
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
*
Odbrojavalice*

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Žao mi je Ljube. Glavu gore i u nove pobjede! 
Beck, nekad mi se čini i da mi prerano hopsamo, a da je zapravo ovulacija dan/dva nakon. Međutim, vidiš kako su svi nešto smućkali kad su se najmanje nadali. To želim i tebi  :Smile: 
Cure, kako ste? Yoyo, Mareelica...testovi?

----------


## lotus5

Kod nas akcija u điru bez obzira na dijagnozu od MM, ubrzo će bit i O sudeći po svim simptomima...ići ćemo i na konzultacije za dalje za MPO ako ne dođe do promjene

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
19.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc +
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
*
Odbrojavalice*

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Lotus5, ma naravno. Bitno je da ste aktivni, ali je isto tako bitno da ste svjesni svoje dijagnoze i da ćete dalje na konzultacije. Ja vam želim svu sreću ovog svijeta da što prije ostvarite trudnoću - bilo iz hopsanja ili mpo  :Smile:

----------


## mareelica

Drage moje,
ja sam danas 2 dc. Ništa od mene... 

Ja stvarno više ne mogu, na izmaku sam snaga...  :Sad:   Pokušala sam cijeli mjesec ne misliti o začeću, uživati, ali eto neće i neće...
Ovaj mjesec pauziramo, jer ja ne mogu više ovako... Ovo je takav stres, takvo preživljavanje iz mjeseca u mjesec... ufff....  :Crying or Very sad: 

To bi bilo to od našeg prirodnog pokušavanja. Ovaj mjesec moram doći k sebi, a onda krenuti sa svim pretragama i ostalim...

----------


## Buncek

Cure, nemam dobre vijesti. Danas ujutro sluzavo-krvavi iscjedak. Otisla u bolnicu prije pregleda sam otisla na wc i prije mokrenja dugi mlaz tamno crvene skoro crne krvi. Nakon toga malo svjeze krvi. Rekao mi je gin da mirujem, pijem duphaston pa da cemo vidjeti za tjedan dana.

----------


## Buncek

Vidi se go za 5+1 bez odjeka ploda. Jucer sam dosta nosila malog...

----------


## ljube555

> Vidi se go za 5+1 bez odjeka ploda. Jucer sam dosta nosila malog...


Draga miruj...rano jos za srceko i mozda hematom bio pa prsnuo i zbog toga krvarenje doslo... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Buncek, misli pozitivno i miruj. Možda je zaista hematom ili nešto bezazleno. 
Mareelica, jeste li već bili na nekim pretragama?

----------


## pearl 22

Buncek ma bit će sve dobro.
Mareelice žao mi je što se tako osjećaš. Mislim da zapravo sve dijelimo taj osjećaj. Iskreno ne znam ni kako ga nazvati. Ja sam taj dan totalno jadna, ljuta i bezvoljna. Svi i sve mi smeta. Srećom imam curku od skoro 8 godina pa me sve to nekako brzo prođe. Već godine pokušavanja za drugo, ali nas eto neće.  Krajem 11.mj sam bila kod doktorice za mpo i od tada borba s bakterijama, a bez urednog nalaza opet smo dva koraka unatrag. A vrijeme ide....

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Buncek joj, drzi se! Vjerujem da te to jako prestrasilo i da se bojis najgoreg. Ja ti mogu reci jedino da je 5+1 stvarno rano za srceko, ali i prisutnost gestacijske je dobar znak. I znam da su u ranoj trudnoci dosta cesta razna krvarenja. Istina ovo sto si opisala mi zvuci ko bas ruzan prizor, ali moze zaista biti bezazleno. Svakako sad miruj kolko mozes i nek uleti tko god moze oko maloga.
Kad ides na sljedeci pregled? Jesu te narucili u bolnicu ili ides kod gina svog? 

Ostatak curka, drzite se! Jako ste hrabre cim se borite i ne date!  :Heart:

----------


## Beck

Buncek drži se i javljaj nam!
Definitivno ne zvući ugodno, ja ni se sigurno isprepadala ali držim fige i nadam se da je to sve pod normalno i da neće biti komplikacija!

----------


## Riri92

Buncek, cure su sve rekle. Drzi se i sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## JelenaR

Buncek,drzi se...odmaraj se i cuvaj...

----------


## Buncek

Hvala. Ne vjerujem da ce dobro zavrsiti. Pijem duphaston, a konstantno ima malo krvi na ulosku - vise kad odem na wc. Sinoc sam imala menstralne grceve. Nocas nisam bas dobro spavala, bolila me glava i jako sam bila žedna. Jucer sam bila u bolnici, a danas idem kod svog ginekologa po doznake i razgovor. Trudnicki simptomi kao da su nestali. Mislila sam možda na svoju ruku izvaditi betu danas i sutra ili prekosutra pa ako se smanjuje prestati piti taj duphaston.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
20.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc +
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~  3.dc

Jako mi je žao Buncek što to proživljavaš. Javi nam što kaže doktor. Vjerujem da će ti i on reći da izvadiš betu. Drži se  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala. Ne vjerujem da ce dobro zavrsiti. Pijem duphaston, a konstantno ima malo krvi na ulosku - vise kad odem na wc. Sinoc sam imala menstralne grceve. Nocas nisam bas dobro spavala, bolila me glava i jako sam bila žedna. Jucer sam bila u bolnici, a danas idem kod svog ginekologa po doznake i razgovor. Trudnicki simptomi kao da su nestali. Mislila sam možda na svoju ruku izvaditi betu danas i sutra ili prekosutra pa ako se smanjuje prestati piti taj duphaston.


Danas i prekosutra mozes izvaditi betu...drzi se draga

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Doktor mi je rekao da mirujem i da dodjem iduci petak. Ulio mi optimizam i nadu. Otisla sam na svoju ruku vaditi betu, samo 121 je. A trudna sam 5+6, i jasan plus mi se vidio na testu 26 dc. A vidjela se jucer na ultrazvuku go. Znaci da je u jednom trenu bila 1000+, ali pada. Pretpostavljam da ce u subotu biti jos manja. Bolje mi je ovako da se ne zavaravam i da ne cuvam nepostojeci embrio jos 10 dana. Imamo hrpu kredita i stvarno mi se ne sjedi doma bezveze.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joooooj mico jako mi je zao. Cini mi se da stvarno hrabro i to sve podnosis. Znam da nemas izbora ali svaka ti cast sto si smogla snagu sama istraziti o cemu se radi i sto si tolko prizemljena. Drzi se draga Buncek  :grouphug:

----------


## Riri92

Buncek, baš mi je žao.. Drži se  :Heart:

----------


## pearl 22

Uh Buncek žao mi je što ovo prolaziš. Baš kao što je Jagodica rekla svaka ti čast što si toliko hrabra, razborita i svjesna situacije. Drži se!

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
21.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc +
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc

Odbrojavalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

Žao mi je Buncek jako.  :grouphug:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
22.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc +
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc

Odbrojavalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## justme409

Buncek? Kako si?

----------


## Beck

Buncek nadam se da se držiš. Javi nam što se događa .. kad budeš pri volji..

Ja sam danas na 5dpo.
Ništa ne osjećam posebno, nekako sam otpisala ovaj ciklus u samom startu.
Malo nam je zamrla tema - ima nas puno na popisu za odbrojavanje - javljajte ima nekoga da uskoro radi testić?

----------


## hula.hop

Žao mi je Buncek, neopisivo  :Sad:  Jako si hrabra i sabrana, drzi nam se  :Kiss:

----------


## Buncek

Pozdrav cure, drzim se. Planiram sto cu i kako cu dalje. Danas sam vadila opet betu i 42 je. Nema vise sumnje nikakve. Javim vam se ako cu opet biti raspoložena za druženje... za sad me maknite s liste. Hvala vam svima na podrsci!

----------


## JelenaR

> Pozdrav cure, drzim se. Planiram sto cu i kako cu dalje. Danas sam vadila opet betu i 42 je. Nema vise sumnje nikakve. Javim vam se ako cu opet biti raspoložena za druženje... za sad me maknite s liste. Hvala vam svima na podrsci!


O joooj buncek,stvarno mi je jakooo zaoo,drzi se,tu smo.za tebe,,saljem ti jedan veliki zagrljaj   :grouphug:  :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
23.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc

Odbrojavalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Buncek, čuvaj se. Puse 
Hula.hop,kako napredujete? 
Prema listi je samo Yoyo odbrojavalica, ali biti će gužva za par dana. Veselim se tome. Kažu da je veljača mjesec ljubavi, vidjet ćemo je li Valentin nešto smućkao. Ajmo cure razmišljanja, simptome, nadanja i osluškivanja na sunce. Unesimo malo veselja za našu Buncek i sve ostale cure koje čitaju i prolaze kroz strepnje i teške dane.

----------


## hula.hop

> Lista za
> 23.02.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...


Buncek  :Sad:  

Dobro smo, uz mnoge muke prvog tromjesecja.  :Smile:  Krizam dane do 13tt, da malo odahnem od paranoja i mucnina, jos malo danas je 10+6, pregled je na 12+2. 

Bas ste se sinkronizirale!  :Very Happy:  Drzim fige svima. Proljetni su dani, sad ce svi živnuti pa ce i hopsanje biti zabavnije  :Wink:

----------


## justme409

Buncek 
♡ 
Ja sam se sa svojim spontanim tjesila da sad znam da mozemo smuckati nesto. 
Sretno.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Buncek nadam se da se držiš. Javi nam što se događa .. kad budeš pri volji..
> 
> Ja sam danas na 5dpo.
> Ništa ne osjećam posebno, nekako sam otpisala ovaj ciklus u samom startu.
> Malo nam je zamrla tema - ima nas puno na popisu za odbrojavanje - javljajte ima nekoga da uskoro radi testić?


Mislim da ga ti prva radis  :Wink:   :Wink: 


Ja se ovaj ciklus igram lh trakicama i stvarno me izluđuju, svijetla crta, pa mrvicu tamnija pa onda jos svijetlija pa jos svijetlija pa mrvicu tamnija.... nikako doc ni priblizno do crte kakva bi trebala biti. 

U utorak idem kod ginekologice na godisnji “tehnički pregled”  :Wink: 

Ako budem srece pa da mi uzvom vidi ovulaciju bilo bi super. 

Prosli ciklus ispada da mi je O bila 26. dan ciklusa a mi smo se trudili do 20dc i onda uzeli predah. Krive smajlice nam je slao clearblue ovulacijski test.  :Sad: 

Buncek žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Calista

Ja sam usla u PMS - oboruzala sam se sa keksima i pistacijima pa neka igre pocnu. 
MM je jako oprezan, drzi me kao kap vode na dlanu  :Smile: . Mislim se jako prepao kad sam zavrsila na hitnoj. Mozda napravim test za koji dan reda radi, ali kako stvari sad stoje mislim da nece biti +.

----------


## Garawa

Dobro jutro, kako ste cure?  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Dobro jutro, kako ste cure?


Jutro... kod nas od danas pocini akcija svaki drugi dan... prije bilo svaki dan ali to me previse opterecuje onda.... nade nemam nikakve nazalost...pa kako bude bude

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
24.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc

Odbrojavalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
25.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~  8.dc

Pikulice, što je rekla ginekologica?

----------


## Pikulica1985

Tek navecer idem na pregled. Nemam bas neki dobar osjecaj.  :Sad:

----------


## Himalaya

Zašto Pikulice? Taj osjećaj je često varljiv i podložan našim crnim mislima.

----------


## mašnica

Ku kuc i ja bih se ubacila nakon nekog vremena. Imala sam nekih turbulentinih situacija sad se amirilo i mozemo dalje u akciju. Jos ne mogu prijaviti DC cekam M svaki dan...po starom obicaju kasni, ali trebala bi svaki cas. Cicke me bole vec tjedan dana jako nikako da popusti. Pratim vas i curke sretno svima. Zao mi za Bucku davnih mjeseci smo skupa na listi bile..uh  :Sad:  drž se!

----------


## ljube555

> Ku kuc i ja bih se ubacila nakon nekog vremena. Imala sam nekih turbulentinih situacija sad se amirilo i mozemo dalje u akciju. Jos ne mogu prijaviti DC cekam M svaki dan...po starom obicaju kasni, ali trebala bi svaki cas. Cicke me bole vec tjedan dana jako nikako da popusti. Pratim vas i curke sretno svima. Zao mi za Bucku davnih mjeseci smo skupa na listi bile..uh  drž se!


Dobro dosla i cim prije otisla na drugu temu[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Konacno i taj dan dosao...god.i pol nakon kiretaze sada nakon wc obrisem brzdo sluzi koja rastezi se do 7cm negdje... valjda to je to... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Mašnice, sutra te ubacim na listu. Sretno nam se vratila!
Ljube, znaš što ti je čini  :Trči:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bok odbrojavalice! 

Pikulice, nadam se da ces doci s pregleda sa pozitivim iskustvom. 

Ljube, super za sluz, drago mi je da se desio kod tebe neki preokret da ti malo pozitive i nade ulije.

Masnice, ajde da ti niti ne stignes na listu, ha?  :Grin:  

Calista, pistacij zato sto volis ili ima neko djelovanje na taj nesretni PMS? Ja ga obozavam, al kad krenem ne znam stat! 

Buncek draga, saljem ti zagrljaj  :grouphug:  

Himalaya, bas su ti lijepe ove liste u boji! Daj takvih sto vise haha.

Zaguzvat ce se uskoro u cekalicama, a ja drzim fige da ta guzva donese koji plus!   :Heart:  

Ja sam jucer bila na pregledu, napokon se desilo da mi dr. kaze "Mozete mirno spavati" po pitanju onog nuhalnog. Do sad su svi bili nesto smrknuti. Inace bila sam i na uzv-u bebnica srca i sve je okej. I srce, i protoci i sve ukazuje na zdravu bebu. Malac je inace sad vec tezak oko 400g, ima oko 26cm (prema velicini bedrene kosti). Struca kruha  :Grin:  

Samo hrabro i sretno svima! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mašnica

Ajmo Ljube u akciju odmah! Meni je točno 2 god od kiretaže prošlo prije 2dana bas sam bila tuzna.ove dane ali glava gore i idemo dalje...

Himalaya,čekam 1.DC pa cemo onda

----------


## Calista

ma ne...kad sam u pms-u onda je red slatkog pa ted slanog i obozavam chips, ali mislim da su pistacije malo zdravija varijanta. 
Mislim da me copila gripa pa mi nije ni do cega  /:

----------


## Sveta Rita

Cure,pojavila mi se plodna sluz a stapici ne pokazuju ovoluciju?????

----------


## mašnica

1 dc

Rita u akciju...ja vise vjerujem sluzi nego trakicama

----------


## JelenaR

Jutro curke,evo kod mene klasicni simptomi pms-a.....samo.jutros prilikom brisanja samo vidjela malo rozkasto...da li se sprema M ranije ili sta  vec neznam,,,ali se bas nenadam nicemu  :Sad:

----------


## Sveta Rita

> 1 dc
> 
> Rita u akciju...ja vise vjerujem sluzi nego trakicama


 hvala i ja isto u sluz vjerujem

----------


## lotus5

Kod nas sve po starom, osim što mene hvata neka prehlada i dosta se loše osjećam pa je i akcija malo stala haha

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
26.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~  37.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~21.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

Cure, imala sam svoju prvu inseminaciju. Ne očekujem da će iz prvog postupka, ali eto...drago mi je da smo krenuli.

----------


## Riri92

Himalaya, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Himalaya sretno! Kad vadis betu?

----------


## Himalaya

Moram se javiti ako dobijem ili ne dobijem M pa ćemo vidjeti za betu. Pretpostavljam za 14 dana da ćemo sve znati. Strpljen spašen kažu.
Hvala cure!

----------


## Calista

Himalaya...sretno!

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
27.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~22.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc

Yoyo, gdje si nestala? 
Beck, Jelena...ima li što novog? Jelena, možda je bila implantacijsko krvarenje? 
Ostale cure...ima nas toliko na listi, a tako malo nas je aktivno. Sigurna sam da svaka od nas ima nešto za podijeliti  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 27.02.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
> Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
> JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
> 
> ...


Ja nemam jos nista... tek smo u toku akciji ali svaki drugi dan... prije ciklusi bilo svaki dan pa nista a sada smo odlucili probati svaki drugi... grcevi sam i jajnike osjecala na 8i 9dc i nesto na 10dc ali ujutro... danas vise nista nema...sluz bila na 9dc... jucer vec bilo nesto manje ali opet bila prisutna... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
28.02.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~23.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Mislim da je svaki drugi dan sasvim dovoljno. Barem tako savjetuju doktori.  :Coffee:

----------


## JelenaR

Bok curke...
1.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Bok curke...
> 1.dc


Zao mi je!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
29.02.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~24.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

Žao mi je JelenaR.

----------


## mašnica

:Sad:  drz se...idemo dalje zajedno!

----------


## Beck

Bok cure..
Ma otpisala sam ovaj ciklus odavno..
Još uvijek nemam M - ali bila je kwsnije ovulacija pa pretpostavljam da će doć kroz dan dva.
Dobila nalaze - osim ureaplasme imam loš OGTT, nizak progesteron i povišen TSH.
Znači i bolje da nisam trudna (ako bi se išta ikad smućkalo s takvim progesteronom).
Tako da idem u borbu protiv ureaplasme i hormona... Moram slijedeći tjedan dogovoriti dalje kod endokrinologa...

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
01.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~25.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

Uf žao mi je Beck. Međutim, na sreću se hormoni mogu uravnotežiti uz odgovarajuće terapije. Koliki ti je tsh?

----------


## ljube555

> Bok cure..
> Ma otpisala sam ovaj ciklus odavno..
> Još uvijek nemam M - ali bila je kwsnije ovulacija pa pretpostavljam da će doć kroz dan dva.
> Dobila nalaze - osim ureaplasme imam loš OGTT, nizak progesteron i povišen TSH.
> Znači i bolje da nisam trudna (ako bi se išta ikad smućkalo s takvim progesteronom).
> Tako da idem u borbu protiv ureaplasme i hormona... Moram slijedeći tjedan dogovoriti dalje kod endokrinologa...


Progesteron trebala bi piti svakako u druge faze ciklusa da bi on podrzao trudn.da ne dode do spontanog... a i tsh moze biti problem pri zacecu ako je visoki... 

Ja sam isto imala prije i popila mjesec dana terapiju i pao mi je i nakon toga nikad vise nisam imala sa njim problema

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

Himalaya sretno!
Beck drži se  :Kiss: 
Mi smo kao pokrili sve dane..još danas za svaki slučaj pa budemo vidjeli..

----------


## ljube555

> Himalaya sretno!
> Beck drži se 
> Mi smo kao pokrili sve dane..još danas za svaki slučaj pa budemo vidjeli..


I ja jos danas cu pokriti... mislim mi smo krenuli od 8dc i svaki drugi dan... posto na svaki dan nece primiti se pa probat cemo svaki drugi.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

pisite mi sutra 2.dc

----------


## Sveta Rita

> 1 dc
> 
> Rita u akciju...ja vise vjerujem sluzi nego trakicama


Naravno,to se ne propusta.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
02.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

Žao mi je Calista  :grouphug: 
Kako ste cure? 
Osjećam da nama nije uspjela inseminacija. Nemam nikakvih simptoma osim što imam neopisivu želju za čišćenjem. Često me uhvati u pms-u ta želja. Još tjedan dana do m.

----------


## hula.hop

Himalaya, ja sam i prvi i drugi put napravila generalku i bolesno čistila stan.  :Laughing:  Tako da, pusti ti to  :Wink:  Ni ne možeš još imati simptome ili su tako sitni... a i variraju od žene od žene, neke osjete gotovo sve okrutnosti prvog tromjesečja u 6tt, neke bez testa ni ne bi skužile da su trudne dok im trbuh ne naraste. Mene je svekrva toliko puta pitala u ova dva mjeseca pa kako ti je tako mučno, kako ne možeš jesti, ja nisam ni znala da sam trudna da sam poludila  :kettlebell:  U svakom slučaju, vjerujem da je tvoj plusić blizu, ipak si preuzela listu!  

 Ljube, mi smo imali praksu svaki drugi dan, doduše cijeli ciklus, nismo pratili plodne dane, i uhvatilo se oba puta. Kažu da je to optimalno, jer spermići nisu "istrošeni", a ne može ne pokriti ovulaciju (ili će dočekati jajašce ili će doći do njega).. Samo pozitivno!  :Kiss:  

Sretno svima!  :grouphug:

----------


## mašnica

Ja se osjecam premoreno...valjda ovi dani s promjenama južine i hladnoce. Samo mi se spava. Mislim da cu malo na krvne pretrage nisam vadila vec 2 god od missed ab.

----------


## ljube555

> Himalaya, ja sam i prvi i drugi put napravila generalku i bolesno čistila stan. [emoji38] Tako da, pusti ti to  Ni ne možeš još imati simptome ili su tako sitni... a i variraju od žene od žene, neke osjete gotovo sve okrutnosti prvog tromjesečja u 6tt, neke bez testa ni ne bi skužile da su trudne dok im trbuh ne naraste. Mene je svekrva toliko puta pitala u ova dva mjeseca pa kako ti je tako mučno, kako ne možeš jesti, ja nisam ni znala da sam trudna da sam poludila  U svakom slučaju, vjerujem da je tvoj plusić blizu, ipak si preuzela listu!  
> 
>  Ljube, mi smo imali praksu svaki drugi dan, doduše cijeli ciklus, nismo pratili plodne dane, i uhvatilo se oba puta. Kažu da je to optimalno, jer spermići nisu "istrošeni", a ne može ne pokriti ovulaciju (ili će dočekati jajašce ili će doći do njega).. Samo pozitivno!  
> 
> Sretno svima!


Ne pratim ni ja ... nisam ni trakice uzela ovaj ciklus... nego smo bas odlucili da bude svaki drugi dan bez forsiranja i krenuli smo od 8dc... i nastaviti cemo do kraja...sluz sam primjetila od 10dc ...danas njoj vise nema... pa predpostavljam da O bila ..


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anita83

Pozz danas 1dc i molim da me se mice s liste....odustajem....sretno drugima

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
03.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

Sretno Anita! 
Hula.hop haha...hvala ti na ohrabrenju! Kako ste vas dvoje? Znaš li spol? 
Ljube, držim palčeve da je ovaj put dobitno.

----------


## mašnica

Obavila vađenje krvi,urin,  kks i hormone štitnjače. Nisam dugo pa da vidimo malo stanje.

Ajmo cure ohrabrilice, tko je u akciji, tko tek kreće, a tko čeka testić?

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 03.03.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
> Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
> Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
> Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
> ...


Hvala draga... bas sam flegma ovaj ciklus... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

Himalaya, makni i mene slobodno s liste.

----------


## Himalaya

Žao mi je Pikulice. Znam da je razočarenje ogromno, ali ne dopusti da ti zaokupi misli i osjećaje. Neće te biti na sutrašnjoj listi, ali kad se Anita i ti poželite vratiti, lista će vas čekati  :grouphug:  
Mašnice, držim palčeve za super nalaze! Cure su nam malo utihnule. Možda je proljetni umor počeo?  :Coffee: 
Ljube, flegma je stav i pol!

----------


## ljube555

> Žao mi je Pikulice. Znam da je razočarenje ogromno, ali ne dopusti da ti zaokupi misli i osjećaje. Neće te biti na sutrašnjoj listi, ali kad se Anita i ti poželite vratiti, lista će vas čekati  
> Mašnice, držim palčeve za super nalaze! Cure su nam malo utihnule. Možda je proljetni umor počeo? 
> Ljube, flegma je stav i pol!


Draga moja... drugo mi nista ne preostaje

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Žao mi je Pikulice. Znam da je razočarenje ogromno, ali ne dopusti da ti zaokupi misli i osjećaje. Neće te biti na sutrašnjoj listi, ali kad se Anita i ti poželite vratiti, lista će vas čekati  
> Mašnice, držim palčeve za super nalaze! Cure su nam malo utihnule. Možda je proljetni umor počeo? 
> Ljube, flegma je stav i pol!


Hvala ti Himalaya. Nisam dobila M ali sam zbog predviđanja od strane ginekologice propustila O i sad sam ljuta na sebe samu jer nisam sebi vjerovala. Išli smo, po njenom savjetu na ciljane odnose. Ionako imam duge cikluse, nikad dočekat da dođe O a onda ni M. 

Išla sam u utorak u Zg privatno kod ginekologice, 20. dan ciklusa, pogled na UZV i vidim šok na licu, kaže: pa ovdje kao da je sve tek u početku, vidi vjerojatno vodeći folikul od 11mm i ravnajte se prema tome da je ovulacija za nekih 6-7 dana, ništa ranije, bazirati se na odnosima u drugoj polovici ciklusa. Izvadila TSH, napravila PAP-U. 
Sve što sam je htjela pitati je nisam uspjela pitati jer je sve nekako bilo nabrzinu jer joj je kolega bolestan i ona je morala odrađivati i svoje i njegove pacijentice. Pošaljem joj mail sutradan s par pitanja i TSH mi je bio 4.3, zove me med sestra da mi odgovori na ta pitanja i da odnosi trebaju krenuti ponedjeljak vjerojatno utorak. 

Držala sam se toga iako me nešto izjedalo iznutra da to ne može biti tako. U međuvremenu piškim LH trakice svakih par sati i stalno je testna linija svijetlija od kontrolne, ni blizu toga da budu jednake. U sub se dogovorim za UZV kod mog ginekologa, gleda UZV kaze: uopce ne vidim vodeći folikul, vjerojatno je prsnuo, puno malih nezrelih. ovulaciju ni ne spominje, ne vidi na UZV da bi uopce M mogla brzo doći. I jedno i drugo su se bazirali na lijevi jajnik jer je desni mali. I nastavi mi pričati kako je nabavio aparat (ne znam ni kako se zove jer ga nisam slušala samo sam zbunjeno klimala glavom) koji pomlađuje jajnike, zateže mjehur ... bla bla.
Nedjelju navečer mi krene rastezljiva sluz sa svjezom sukrvicom, sutradan sluz sa smeđom sukrvicom. Muž imao smrtni slučaj, tek se večeras vraća a mislim da je sad više prekasno. I stalno neki bolovi u donjem dijelu leđa i trbuha, kao menstrualni.


Udavila sam vas ali nemam se kome izjadati, sad više ništa ne znam, da li je to mogla biti ovulacija sa sukrvicom bez dominantnog folikula? LH trakice cijeli ciklus nisu pokazale ni približno jednake linije....

Zadnji TSH mi je 3,69 a kao idealan za trudnoću je do 2. 

Baš to što si rekla Himalaya, preuzelo mi je misli i ne znam se izvući, stalno prtljam po forumima, čitam, istraživam... Nisam otišla ni raditi niti sam dijete odvela u vrtić, zbedirala se skroz naskroz. :'( :'(

----------


## Calista

Ja 13.3. idem na kontrolu i onda mirno dalje. Kako ja imam 38 godina i ne nadam se previse trudnoci.

----------


## mašnica

Calista, ma zašto ne? Ja sam u 39.-toj i opet se nekako nadam...iako imam vec 2 djece i 1 spontani od prije 2 god.iza sebe

----------


## ljube555

> Ja 13.3. idem na kontrolu i onda mirno dalje. Kako ja imam 38 godina i ne nadam se previse trudnoci.


Ja 38 isto i isto vise nemam uopce nikakve nade, NAZALOST TO JE TAKO....I predugo mi je to da skoro dvje god.ne dolazi do trudnoci sa svima dobrima nalazima i sa muza strane i potvrdenom O.... i zato sva nada otisla...i ovaj ciklus bas flegma na sve...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Pikulice, žao mi je jako. U početku tvoje priče kao da sam čitala svoje iskustvo pred nekoliko tjedana. Ovulacija je bila 20.dan. Vodeći folikul se pojavio dva dana prije ovulacije i tad je bila inseminacija. Dobila sam i štopericu. Do tad nije bilo vodećeg folikula tj. rekao mi je doktor da su svi uspavani. Što se tiče krvarenja - moguće da si ovulirala i zbog toga sukrvica,ali moguće da ti je anovulatorni ciklus. Ja često imam smeđi iscjedak u vrijeme kad bi trebala biti ovulacija, a znam da nije ovulacija. Smeđi iscjedak bude prilično sluzav i moram staviti uložak. Voljela bih da se javi netko s više iskustva pa da te malo umiri. Mislim da bi se trebala naručiti kod endokrinologa i vidjeti što s tsh. Kažu da bi trebao biti oko 2 pa čak i manje. Nikako nemoj odustati i okupirati si misli pesimizmom. Radi nešto što voliš, uživaj u tome dok to radiš. Relaksiraj se na taj način. Razočaranje je ogromno, ali moraš ga prihvatiti i krenuti dalje. Možda da na humanoj dogovoriš pregled? Glavu gore Pikulice! Ja te ne bih maknula s liste, ali ako inzistiraš hoću. Javi!

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
04.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~28.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

Cure, želim vam da vas ovaj ciklus iznenadi.  :grouphug:

----------


## Garawa

Jutro.. meni se čini da se moj ciklus poremetio.. makar što se ovulacije tiče.  Sjedim jučer na sastnaku..i osjetim dolje kao neke baloncice haha..odem na toalet..toliki vodeni iscjedak je bio..ajme.. I navečer kad sam legla..lijevi jajnik me je baš žigao.  Kontam da od ovog mjeseca ništa i da smo profulali ovulaciju.

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 04.03.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
> Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
> Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
> Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
> ...


Draga a sta sa tobom???? Kad planiras test???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro.. meni se čini da se moj ciklus poremetio.. makar što se ovulacije tiče.  Sjedim jučer na sastnaku..i osjetim dolje kao neke baloncice haha..odem na toalet..toliki vodeni iscjedak je bio..ajme.. I navečer kad sam legla..lijevi jajnik me je baš žigao.  Kontam da od ovog mjeseca ništa i da smo profulali ovulaciju.


Mi smo dva dana razlike , kad planiras test i ddal uopce planiras???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pikulice, bas mi je zao. I bas bezveze stav od ginekologice jer za ciljane odnose treba biti ciklus ispracen folikulimetrijom. Znaci svaki ili svaki drugi dan uzv da se prati! Folikuli znaju iznenaditi, i bas neozbiljno da je tako rekla na temelju jednog uzv-a. 

Garawa, ako te je jucer zigalo i bila sluz, ja bi na vasem mjestu pokrila danas. Ako vec niste jucer. Nemas nista za izgubiti a postoje sanse svakako da uhvatite O 

Ljube i Calista sretno! 

Dosta je curka na listi, ali nesto se slabo tipka. Ne dajte se! Dizite jedne druge medusobno, podijelite i neka lijepa i pozitivna iskustva cak i ako nisu nuzno vezana uz pracenje ciklusa. Cisto da si malo podignete moral! 

Saljem vam vibrice  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Garawa

Ljube tek ako izostane onda ću raditi..prosli mjesec sam sama sebe izludilo..  
Jagodice nismo jučer nije bio kući dva dana  :Undecided:  večeras budemo pa tko zna..

----------


## Garawa

Taman u vrijeme iduće ovulacije idem na godišnji, nema šanse da fulam jedan dan.. možda mi i to pomogne..da se opustim,manje stresa..trčanja okolo.. tako da..nema predaje..

----------


## Himalaya

Ljube, rano je za test. Inseminacija je bila pred tjedan dana tako da je još rano za bilo što. Možda početkom sljedećeg tjedna, ali vidjet ću još jer nekako imam filing da će doći m.

----------


## JelenaR

Pozz curke....meni se izgleda malo ciklus skratio,inace mi M traje 7 dana...a ovaj ciklus vec 5ti dan mi samo malo.smedkasto bilo,a danas nista...jos sam i dobila dva danas ranije....moze biti od vrkute i cajeva???

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Pikulice, žao mi je jako. U početku tvoje priče kao da sam čitala svoje iskustvo pred nekoliko tjedana. Ovulacija je bila 20.dan. Vodeći folikul se pojavio dva dana prije ovulacije i tad je bila inseminacija. Dobila sam i štopericu. Do tad nije bilo vodećeg folikula tj. rekao mi je doktor da su svi uspavani. Što se tiče krvarenja - moguće da si ovulirala i zbog toga sukrvica,ali moguće da ti je anovulatorni ciklus. Ja često imam smeđi iscjedak u vrijeme kad bi trebala biti ovulacija, a znam da nije ovulacija. Smeđi iscjedak bude prilično sluzav i moram staviti uložak. Voljela bih da se javi netko s više iskustva pa da te malo umiri. Mislim da bi se trebala naručiti kod endokrinologa i vidjeti što s tsh. Kažu da bi trebao biti oko 2 pa čak i manje. Nikako nemoj odustati i okupirati si misli pesimizmom. Radi nešto što voliš, uživaj u tome dok to radiš. Relaksiraj se na taj način. Razočaranje je ogromno, ali moraš ga prihvatiti i krenuti dalje. Možda da na humanoj dogovoriš pregled? Glavu gore Pikulice! Ja te ne bih maknula s liste, ali ako inzistiraš hoću. Javi!




Evo jutros sam se opet probudila s krvavim i sluzavim iscjetkom, baš crvena svježa krv, M po UZV-u nije ni na vidiku. Više ne znam ni što da mislim ni što da radim.

----------


## Himalaya

Jelena, može bit od vrkute. Meni se ciklus skratio na 26 dana kad sam je pila, a većinom su 32  - 40 dana. 
Pikulice, osjetiš li inače ovulacije? Kakvi su ti ciklusi? Nazovi doktora ako se nastavi i pitaj ga što on misli. Dosta neozbiljno od njih što folikulometriju nisu odradili kao treba.

----------


## ljube555

Mi smo 14dc zadnje sto imali odnos od 15dc imam strasnu upalu uho koja presla na vrat i glavu... svaki dan kod dr.i nista nije bolje a sutra cu valjda i u boln.i ne volja mi ni do odnosa... a sada ako sta primilo se do 14dc to cemo viditi za desetak dana... ali vjerujem da do tad bila O... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lotus5

Za sada M kasni jedan dan, ne uzbuđujem se previše iako mala nada postoji... S obzirom na puno stresa može biti i zbog toga, vidim za koji dan

----------


## ljube555

> Za sada M kasni jedan dan, ne uzbuđujem se previše iako mala nada postoji... S obzirom na puno stresa može biti i zbog toga, vidim za koji dan


Drzim palcevi da je to upucuje na plusic[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
05.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~29.dc
*
Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

Lotus, nadam se da neće ni doć  :Smile: 
Beck, ima li novosti?
Yoyo se nije dugo javila. Zna li netko što je s njom?

----------


## hula.hop

> Pozz curke....meni se izgleda malo ciklus skratio,inace mi M traje 7 dana...a ovaj ciklus vec 5ti dan mi samo malo.smedkasto bilo,a danas nista...jos sam i dobila dva danas ranije....moze biti od vrkute i cajeva???


JelenaR, moguce da je od vrkute. Meni se skratio s 35 na 28-29 dana. Samo nemoj piti vrkutu kad imas menstruaciju, ona je skrati, bolje da se sve ocisti svaki ciklus. 

Cure, ako vam se da, dajte sansu prirodi. Ovo su moja iskustva, vjerujem da svaka ima svoje boljke i nacin zivota. Ja sam od uzasnih ciklusa i 13 godina pilula dosla do gotovo savrsenih sa vrkutom, konopljikom i maca prahom za dva mjeseca. Isto tako, nakon spontanog (miss.ab.) se sve (ovulacija i sluznica) kroz dva ciklusa vratilo u normalu. I ako imate uvjete za to, pokusajte dva, tri ciklusa baciti sve te trakice i imati odnose svaka 2 dana. Shvacam da je to nemoguce s puno sluzbenih putovanja i tesko kad imate malu djecu, ali proljece je odlicno vrijeme za te pokusaje  :Smile:  onda zaboravite i na sluz jer ce stalno biti tamo zbog odnosa ...pokusajte zaboraviti na sve, osim nakon odnosa lezati s malo podignutim nogama/zdjelicom bar 20tak min. Ja bi zaspala tako pa bi me kicma ubijala sutradan.  :Razz:  Moramo malo pomoci i plivacima  :Very Happy:  

Folikumetrija zbilja ima smisla samo ako se prati razvoj folikula kroz ciklus... Zao mi je Pikulice, nadam se ste mozda spontano uhvatili pik.  :Smile:  Koliko dugo pokusavate? Ako je dugo, da se javis na humanu, mozete za pocetak samo ici na folikumetriju?

Garawa, ako se ovaj mjesec nije uhvatilo, godisnji zvuci kao super plan, uzivajte!  :Wink:  

Sve odbrojavalice, vibram ~~~~~!

----------


## lotus5

Meni danas stigla M (1.DC) , sad treba opet proći ono trenutno razočaranje i krenuti dalje.
Na konzultacije nam je rečeno nek dođemo nakon što MM popije tablete (nekad mi se čini da si kao pacijent samo broj). 
S obzirom da radim s djecom, moja tuga bude još veća kad vidim kako ljudi imaju djecu jer je to "kao neka društvena norma" a ne nešto puno više. Cijeli moj tekst je pesimističan a tako se danas i osjećam.

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam dobila nalaz krvi nije nesto bas dobro dr mi prepisao terapiju 10tak dana tako da ovaj ciklus preskacemo nema akcije  :Sad:  a taman mislila krenuti. Cure drz te se nema negative...ja sam ist orazmisljam da radje uzmem biljne kapi nego te neke tablete ne volim ih piti i izbjegavam...

Opustiti se i da slazem se sa hula.hop...malo zaboraviti trakice i stalbo pracenje sluzi...samo malo akcije i napravite nesto lijepo za sebe...ja planiram na masazu za pocetak sve me leđa i ramena bole.

----------


## JelenaR

Da slazem se i ja sa hula hop....hvala ti,,onda je necu piti vise za vrijeme M..ali stvarno osjetim da pomaze...
Masnice,ja isto nisam.ljubitelj tabletama bas ni za sta,volim ako mogu prirodno sta....isto prije nisam niti cajeve bas pila,ali sad mi je to prvo na pameti kad ujutru ustanem...od kad sam.imala vm,odbacila sam sve,niti vise pratim toliko plodne dane niti ista,mm i ja imamo odnose ionako svaki drugi dan,jer je tako on doma...a ako ubrzo jos ne dode do T,i ja cu polako odustati od svega...

----------


## YOYo12

Vratia se Sime. Pisite meni 17 dC  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Ja danas 2dc. Savrseni ginekolozi i njihovi uzv, ovaj u sub ne vidi nista a u ponedjeljak kaze da M nema na vidiku u narednih 10-15 dana. A ja dobijem M nakon 2 dana od UZV.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
06.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*


Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc


*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Pikulice, ne znam što bih rekla o tim tvojim ginekolozima.  :Undecided: 
Lotus,  :grouphug: 
Cure, ugodan vikend vam želim! Vibram na najjače da se nešto smuti ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Garawa

Jutrooo.. kako ste svi danas? 
Ima tko kakvih simptoma.. 
Planira li se kakav testic uskoro?

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene danas krenulo da su jako bolna prsa... i krenuo apetit na slatko... sto je tipicni PMS... kad ocekivati M neznam posto ovaj mjesec nisam pratila nista pa ni neznam kad bila O...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Loolee

Bog ekipa, sve sam procitala pa da se i ja prijavim  :Smile: 
Ja vadim betu u ponedjeljak

----------


## Garawa

Loolee dobrodošla  :grouphug:

----------


## Garawa

> Kod mene danas krenulo da su jako bolna prsa... i krenuo apetit na slatko... sto je tipicni PMS... kad ocekivati M neznam posto ovaj mjesec nisam pratila nista pa ni neznam kad bila O...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja sam si obećala da se neću zaluđivati ovaj mjesec simptomima.. 
No.. jučer i danas mučninu sam osjetila..  :Nope: 
Prošla dva puta pored ljekarne i jedva se svladala da ne odem po test.. zdrav razum zna da nema šanse da bilo što pokaže ovako rano.. tako da, luda sam haha.. al svladala sam se..

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
07.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc

Loolee, dobro došla i nadam se da će beta u ponedjeljak biti velika. Svakako nam javi rezultate.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam si obećala da se neću zaluđivati ovaj mjesec simptomima.. 
> No.. jučer i danas mučninu sam osjetila.. 
> Prošla dva puta pored ljekarne i jedva se svladala da ne odem po test.. zdrav razum zna da nema šanse da bilo što pokaže ovako rano.. tako da, luda sam haha.. al svladala sam se..


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji16][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 07.03.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
> Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
> 
> ...


Draga, pa koliko ti dugi ciklusi imas???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Draga, pa koliko ti dugi ciklusi imas???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


To sam i ja išla provjeriti.. ako je suditi po zadnjem odbrojavanje, malo joj kasni.. vjerujem da neće ni doći  :Klap:

----------


## Loolee

Hvala. 
Sad imam osjećaj da će bit 0. ( slovima NULA). A cijelo vrijeme čekanja je bio dobar osjećaj a kako se bliži ponediljak moral mi pada i pada  :Sad: 
Drugi transfer po redu. Al ne odustajem dok ne uspijem.

----------


## Loolee

> Draga, pa koliko ti dugi ciklusi imas???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube555, meni su ciklusi 30-32 inače.  Sad sam u MPO vodama pa mi se piremetilo sve od Utrogestana i estrofema... 
Ne znam kad ćeš ovo procitat jer sam nova i skraćuje ili mi se ne objave postovi! Dokad će tako bit ne znam..

----------


## ljube555

> To sam i ja išla provjeriti.. ako je suditi po zadnjem odbrojavanje, malo joj kasni.. vjerujem da neće ni doći


Ti ces raditi test???? Vidim da si ga vec kupila[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Ti ces raditi test???? Vidim da si ga vec kupila[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


hahaha i to ne jedan.. Bila u mulleru,  sniženi su na 19 kn.. Pa nek se nađe  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

> hahaha i to ne jedan.. Bila u mulleru,  sniženi su na 19 kn.. Pa nek se nađe


Koji i to na 19kn???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Znam da imaju trakice po 13kn a koji to na 19

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

Duchesse bili su cca 25 kn sada su 19,99 čini mi se

----------


## ljube555

> Duchesse bili su cca 25 kn sada su 19,99 čini mi se


Koja osjetljivost???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

25 su

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jel to onaj plasticni sa ljubicastom kapicom? Ako je, meni je on prvi bacio crticu koja se vidla a da ne mislim da sam luda. I imam poztivno iskustvo i sa trakicama i sa tim plasticnim iste marke. 
Uh drzim fige za drugu crtu, i za veliku betu, i da Himalaya preda listu dalje  :Grin:

----------


## Garawa

Da,da.. ti su sada na akciji..

----------


## Loolee

> Lista za
> 07.03.2020.
> Hvala 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
> Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
> 
> ...


Hvala Himalaya!
Kod mene je pocelo bit napeto, sve simptome koje sam “imala” sada vise nemam hahahah , bliži se ponediljak....
Još samo sutra i to je to, trenutak istine. Ako ne uspije idem dalje, a šta drugo

----------


## Himalaya

Moji ciklusi su jako dugi. Tek je 20. dan bila ovulacija tako da je očekujem u utorak.  :Sad:  Na sreću sam otputovala s curama za vikend pa nemam u blizini testove.

----------


## ljube555

> Moji ciklusi su jako dugi. Tek je 20. dan bila ovulacija tako da je očekujem u utorak.  Na sreću sam otputovala s curama za vikend pa nemam u blizini testove.


To bila inseminacija bez lijekova???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene su dosli neki jaki grcevi i bolovi koji trajali oko sat i pol i polustili...danas bi moglo biti negdje 6 do 8dana nakon O

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Kod mene su dosli neki jaki grcevi i bolovi koji trajali oko sat i pol i polustili...danas bi moglo biti negdje 6 do 8dana nakon O
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nema nam druge nego čekati.. 
Bolje da ja počnem sa svojim simptomima.. super sam dok  radim.. al čim malo miruje krenem osluškivati..

----------


## mašnica

Mi krenuli  akciju pa kako bude. Sretno nam svima :utezi:

----------


## pearl 22

Evo da se i ja javim dok sam još u nečekalicama. 
Već neko vrijeme mi se dva dana prije nego trebam dobiti pojavi sukrvica u sluzi, ovaj mjesec ništa.

----------


## pearl 22

Pikulice, Lotus žao mi je. 
Samo hrabro dalje, nema odustajanja!
Himalaya uživaj ovaj vikend. Držim fige za plusić! 
Mašnice sretno!

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
08.03.2020.
Hvala
(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~5.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

Da,bila inseminacija bez lijekova odnosno samo štoperica.
Cure, sretan 8.mart  :Smile: 
Pearl, možda je to dobar znak što nema sukrvice. Nadam se da će tako i ostati.

----------


## JelenaR

Curke,sretan vam 8.mart..lijepo se provedite

----------


## ljube555

> Curke,sretan vam 8.mart..lijepo se provedite


Hvala, takoder i tebi[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Napravila sam test i negativan je. Nema veze... Možda će sljedeći biti dobitan. Proljeće je moja doba! Uživajte cure

----------


## Garawa

Pa dok god ne dobiješ postoji mogućnost..makar ja to tako vidim.  :grouphug:

----------


## Loolee

Evo dan vađenja bete... osjećaj da će bit negativna  :Sad: . Javim kad dobijem rezultat !

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
09.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Garawa~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

Loolee, sretno! Jesi li bila u mpo postupku ili?  :grouphug: 
Garawa,  :Heart:

----------


## Garawa

> Evo dan vađenja bete... osjećaj da će bit negativna . Javim kad dobijem rezultat !


Sretno!!!!

----------


## Loolee

Himalaya,
da bio je MPO postupak, ovo je drugi transfer  :Smile:

----------


## Loolee

> Sretno!!!!


Hvala.... evo čekam red  :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

:utezi:  sretnooo

----------


## pearl 22

Kod mene krenulo brljavljenje tako da otpisujem i ovaj ciklus. 

Loolee daj nas ti malo razveseli....

----------


## Garawa

Ja luđakinja sam danas išla betu izvaditi jer sam bila nepodnošljiva sama sebi a gdje okolini. Dakle... jedna velika 0. Tako da u miru sada čekam početak novog ciklusa.  :Bouncing:  :Nope:  :Bouncing:

----------


## Loolee

Evo cure beta 927.1 hahahahha

----------


## JelenaR

Pa to je super.....cestitam ti

----------


## Loolee

> Ja luđakinja sam danas išla betu izvaditi jer sam bila nepodnošljiva sama sebi a gdje okolini. Dakle... jedna velika 0. Tako da u miru sada čekam početak novog ciklusa.


Bas mi je zao .
Tako sam i ja razmišljala da će i u mene bit ali me je iznenadila ! Već sam skovala plan šta kad bude 0 , ono ostavljam utrogestan i estrofem ( tome sam se čak i veselila), pa računala vrijeme kad ću dobit mengu i kad kreće novi FET..... kad ono pozitivna beta...
E sad se nadam da će se uredno poduplat, ma uvijek neko čekanje !

----------


## Loolee

> Pa to je super.....cestitam ti


Ajme hvala ti <3! Bas me pozitivno iznenadilo  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

> Evo cure beta 927.1 hahahahha


Super!!!!!!

----------


## JelenaR

Ako bogda duplat ce se pravo.....bit ce sve ok...

----------


## ljube555

> Evo cure beta 927.1 hahahahha


Koji dnt??? I koliko star zametak bio??? Dal imas kakve simptome i dal si imala sta prije ???? Mislim prosli tjedan

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Loolee

> Ako bogda duplat ce se pravo.....bit ce sve ok...


I ja se nadam tom urednom duplanju!
Ma bit će šta će bit, danas uživam ...
A kad pomislim da sam mrtva hladna išla vadit krv kao uvjerena da je nula....

----------


## mašnica

> Koji dnt??? I koliko star zametak bio??? Dal imas kakve simptome i dal si imala sta prije ???? Mislim prosli tjedan
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da da sve nam.javi...simptome bolove sumnje i sve sve!
Bravoooo čestitam ajme još jedna bebilica :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Loolee

> Koji dnt??? I koliko star zametak bio??? Dal imas kakve simptome i dal si imala sta prije ???? Mislim prosli tjedan
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube555
Zametak je bio blastica, sto znaci peti dan i bio je jako kvalitetan po embriologu!
Prvi simptom je da me 6 dnt bolio stomak kao da ću dobit, ali to nije dugo trajalo, nekih 10-15 minuta i onda je prestalo!
Drugi simptom je bio da su me sise nekako drukčije bolile nego prvi put, sad me je bolila žlijezda u njima, znalo bi sjevat i nekako su mi opcenito veće sise nego nakon prvog transfera. 
Treći simptom mi je bio kad stavljam Utrogestane, rodnica je nekako mekanija, cerviks podignut. Nakon prvog transfera nije bilo tako. A to sam počela onako usput pratit kad sam procitala na forumu da se trudnoća može i tako ustanovit. 
E sad sve su to neki mali simptomcici, ništa spektakularno, ono ne možeš sebi rec evo to je to trudna sam! Nikakvo implatacijsko krvarenje,mučnina, ma ništa ! 
E još nešto , odlicno sam raspoložena , stalno sam vesela i non stop se smijem! To mi je isto bilo znakovito  :Smile:

----------


## Loolee

> Da da sve nam.javi...simptome bolove sumnje i sve sve!
> Bravoooo čestitam ajme još jedna bebilica


Hvala , ne mogu ni ja sebi doc  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Dok citam tvoje simptome znam da kod mene opet nista ovaj ciklus... mislim i ja uopce ne nadam se...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Loolee

[QUOTE=ljube555;3148987]Dok citam tvoje simptome znam da kod mene opet nista ovaj ciklus... mislim i ja uopce ne nadam se...


Ljube555,
pratim forum i tebe duže vrijeme, puno sam postova iščitala tako da i sama znaš da je sve individualno!
A i bila si trudna i rađala si pa znaš.
Evo moj zaključak je da uopće nema pravila, ni kod simptoma ni kod visine bete.
Svaka smo jedinstveno biće , potpuno različito tako da su simptomi različiti a neke suborke ih uopće nemaju .
I moje iskustvo drugog FET-a je lakše jer sam sebi rekla šta će bit bit će ! Je ,jutros sam sumnjala u sve , u biti jedva sam čekala da vidim rezultat pa da znam šta ću dalje. A ove testove nisam htjela ni sad ni prvi put kupovat( možda kupim jedan samo za uspomenu  :Smile:  , jer me to nekako stresira. Rekli su u klinici 13 dnt , ok, tada vadim betu i to je to!
Zato mislim da je tebi ipak lakše jer već imaš djecu , znaci da možeš zatrudnit i rodit.
 Kod mene je prvi put u životu i evo  sad i ja znam da bar mogu Ostat trudna....

----------


## hula.hop

Čestitam Loolee! Vibram za pravilno dupliranje i dosadnu trudnoću!!  :Heart:  :Very Happy: 

Ostale cure, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Loolee

> Čestitam Loolee! Vibram za pravilno dupliranje i dosadnu trudnoću!! 
> 
> Ostale cure, sretno!


Hvala hula.hop ,
ti si 6+2 odlicno, čstitam ti. Nisam u tijeku sto se tebe tiče ... Kad ideš na pregled ?! Kad se vidi srce ?!

Kod mene je trudnički kalkulator izračunao da dam trudna 2+5 ! Ja sam računala po ovulaciji a ne po zadnjoj mengi zato jer je bio FET. Po zadnjoj mengi sam otprilike 4+ 2 , al ja sam sebi  po stvarnom danu oplodnje izračunala , nekako mi to realnije. Navodno da doktori računaju po zadnjoj mengi, ma na kraju nije to ni bitno samo da bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
10.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Bravo Loolee! Jako mi je drago zbog tebe! Vjerujem da će sve proći super!  :Heart: 
Garawa, žao mi je  :grouphug:

----------


## Beti3

> Hvala hula.hop ,
> ti si 6+2 odlicno, čstitam ti. Nisam u tijeku sto se tebe tiče ... Kad ideš na pregled ?! Kad se vidi srce ?!
> 
> Kod mene je trudnički kalkulator izračunao da dam trudna 2+5 ! Ja sam računala po ovulaciji a ne po zadnjoj mengi zato jer je bio FET. Po zadnjoj mengi sam otprilike 4+ 2 , al ja sam sebi  po stvarnom danu oplodnje izračunala , nekako mi to realnije. Navodno da doktori računaju po zadnjoj mengi, ma na kraju nije to ni bitno samo da bude sve ok


Moraš dodati dva tjedna na dan oplodnje, da bi ti račun tjedana bio točan. 
Tjedni se u trudnoći matematički pišu, ne stvarno. Tako je dogovoreno. I sve UTZ mjere su po tome prilagođene.

----------


## Loolee

> Moraš dodati dva tjedna na dan oplodnje, da bi ti račun tjedana bio točan. 
> Tjedni se u trudnoći matematički pišu, ne stvarno. Tako je dogovoreno. I sve UTZ mjere su po tome prilagođene.


Da zato sam i napisala da sam po njihovom dva tjedna trudnija hahaha, al ja nekako kako znam pišem od datuma ovulacije prije FET -a. Bilo je na forumu rasprava sto je točno kod trudnica koje su zatrudnile kroz FET, da li datum ovulacije ili standardno računanje trudnoće.  Nekako sam bliža ovom prvom jer ja ipak znam kad se sve dogodilo, znam koliko je embrij star i sve ostalo.  
A na kraju nek računaju kako god hoće meni je važno da sve bude ok.

----------


## Riri92

Upadam samo da čestitam Loolee!  :Smile:  Sretno sa trudnoćom!  :Kiss:

----------


## Loolee

Riri92,
hvala ti,još je jako rano,ali ja imam dobar osjećaj  :grouphug:

----------


## JelenaR

Riri draga,kako si ti??jesi jos u komadu??kako napreduje bebica....pusa velika za tebe

----------


## Riri92

Loolee  :Love: 




> Riri draga,kako si ti??jesi jos u komadu??kako napreduje bebica....pusa velika za tebe


Dobro sam.  :Kiss:  Serklaža skinuta i puštena iz bolnice prošli tjedan. Još sam u komadu, danas 36+6. Uživam još malo u slobodnim danima prije poroda.  :Smile:

----------


## JelenaR

Super drago mi je zbog tebe...ako Bog da jos malo,drzi se.. ..nek ti bude sretno i uzivaj

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Loolee ajme cestitam! Bravo! 
Ako ces kupovati test za uspomenu, samo nemoj Clearblue digitalni. Najskuplji a nestane sve sa ekrancica nakon par dana  :Laughing:  

Himalaya, zao mi je zbog testa. Drago mi je vidjeti da si nabrijana na Proljece! Tako treba.

Garawa, ja ne znam kaj bi mi bilo gore kad bi se nasla u toj situaciju da sam luda sva, pa saznam da nije do hormona trudnoce. Em tuga, em mi bed jer skuzim da sam luda sami zato sto sam luda. Drzi se! 

Sretno curke!

----------


## Garawa

> Garawa, ja ne znam kaj bi mi bilo gore kad bi se nasla u toj situaciju da sam luda sva, pa saznam da nije do hormona trudnoce. Em tuga, em mi bed jer skuzim da sam luda sami zato sto sam luda. Drzi se! 
> 
> Sretno curke!


Nije meni bed.. Znam da sam luda i bez hormona trudnoće.  Posao imam stresan..zivci malo popustili haha
a navikla sam kad nešto želim dubim  na glavi dok to ne dobijem..  :Smile:

----------


## Loolee

Jagodicabobica,
baš sam mislila kupit neki test za uspomenu,dobro da si mi rekla
za taj digitalni :Confused:  !
Daj mi reci koji kupit pa da ostanu crtice :Saint:

----------


## mašnica

Poslikas bilo koji, razvijes sliku i stavis u album  :Grin:

----------


## Loolee

> Poslikas bilo koji, razvijes sliku i stavis u album


Koja dobra ideja.... Non stop nešto slikam a da mi to nije palo napamet  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
11.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~8.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

Cure, ja još nisam dobila M. Trebala je doći jučer, ali eto još je nema. Imam osjećaj da će doći svaki čas zbog menstrualnih grčeva i (.)(.) su mi prilično bolne. Inseminacija je bila 24. veljače, a kontrolu sam imala 26. veljače. Tada je doktorica rekla da je ovulacija prošla jer je vidjela žuto tijelo, a i ja sam dan prije kontrole (dan nakon inseminacije) imala poprilične bolove i plodnu sluz te mi je doktorica sljedeći dan samo potvrdila moje sumnje o ovulaciji. Sutra ću napraviti test ako ne dođe  :Unsure:  Iako bolovi su mi poprilično menstrualni s onim grčevima.

----------


## hula.hop

> Hvala hula.hop ,
> ti si 6+2 odlicno, čstitam ti. Nisam u tijeku sto se tebe tiče ... Kad ideš na pregled ?! Kad se vidi srce ?!
> 
> Kod mene je trudnički kalkulator izračunao da dam trudna 2+5 ! Ja sam računala po ovulaciji a ne po zadnjoj mengi zato jer je bio FET. Po zadnjoj mengi sam otprilike 4+ 2 , al ja sam sebi  po stvarnom danu oplodnje izračunala , nekako mi to realnije. Navodno da doktori računaju po zadnjoj mengi, ma na kraju nije to ni bitno samo da bude sve ok


Ja sam danas 13+2, u potpisu je dan kad sam bila na pregledu i kad je potvrđena trudnoća (i otkucaji srca)  :Smile:  Mislim da svima računaju od dana zadnje menstruacije, pogubili bi se u suprotnom...  Probaj što opuštenije uživati! Želim čim uredniju trudnoću sa što manje "normalnih" tegoba.  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav... ja od noci u krevetu sa nekima grcevima i povracanjem...celu noc sam bila uz wc skoljku... cak mi kava i cig.ujjtra zasmetala... najvjerojatno sam pokupila neku virozu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pearl 22

Loolee čestitam!

Meni pišite 2 dc. Da sam se nadala jesam, ali eto....idemo dalje. Čak sam došla u napast kupiti test, ali na kraju mjerila bazalnu i po njoj vidjela da ništa ni ovaj mjesec. U prvoj trudnoći sam imala povišenu bazalnu tako da  je bar meni to jasan znak. 
Himalaya ja ti od srca držim fige za jedan veeeliki plus!

----------


## Loolee

Drage moje suborke, danas samvadila drugu betu.

i ona iznosi 2228.0  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: 

Kontaktirala sam mog MPO doktora,zadovoljan je i naručio 
na prvi trudnički pregled za točno tjedan dana  :Saint: 

Presretna sam !

----------


## JelenaR

[QUOTE=Loolee;3149350]Drage moje suborke, danas samvadila drugu betu.

i ona iznosi 2228.0  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: 

Kontaktirala sam mog MPO doktora,zadovoljan je i naručio 
na prvi trudnički pregled za točno tjedan dana  :Saint: 

Presretna sam ![/QUOTE

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:   super lollleeeee..bas mi je drago..uzivajj

----------


## Loolee

JelenaR,

hvala ti... baš se super osjećam ali me malo i 
umorilo,napetost,šta će bit ,hoće li narast beta.....

----------


## mašnica

Braaavo *Loolee*!!!! To je to!!

----------


## Loolee

> Braaavo *Loolee*!!!! To je to!!


Hvala :grouphug:  .....
Idemo dalje  :Trči:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
12.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~36.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
*
Odbrojavalice*

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~9.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc

Žao mi je Pearl  :grouphug: 
Loolee, wow koja beta! Uživaj
Ja ne znam što bih rekla za sebe. Jutros sam opet napravila test (iz mullera za 13 kn onu trakicu) i negativna je. M još uvijek nema. Doktorica na humanoj mi je rekla da tek 18.03. dođem vadit betu. Kod inseminacije se ne zna kad je došlo do oplodnje pa zbog toga je možda negativan test. Molim vas cure dajte mi neki savjet jer ću izludit.

----------


## Garawa

Ja nisam kompetentna da bilo što kažem kad sam luđakinja na najjače..

----------


## Himalaya

Garawa, hahaha Ja ti volim luđakinje. Luđakinju u sebi često sputavam pa i u ovoj situaciji. Već bi ona pokupovala sve testove ovog svijeta i privatno izvadila sto beta ako treba  :Laughing:

----------


## Loolee

> Garawa, hahaha Ja ti volim luđakinje. Luđakinju u sebi često sputavam pa i u ovoj situaciji. Već bi ona pokupovala sve testove ovog svijeta i privatno izvadila sto beta ako treba


Ajme ja se nikad ne bi usudila koristit taj test. Meni rekli u klinici
tada vadiš betu i ja tada izvadila betu  :Laughing: 
Ali par dana prije mi je došlo da odem u laboratorij i da okončam
to čekanje,da napokon vidim jesam li trudna ili nisam.

----------


## ljube555

Test napravljen i neg. Cekamo M.... vise nemam nade... da sta uhvatilo se vec bi pokazalo bar sjenu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Garawa, hahaha Ja ti volim luđakinje. Luđakinju u sebi često sputavam pa i u ovoj situaciji. Već bi ona pokupovala sve testove ovog svijeta i privatno izvadila sto beta ako treba


Samo ti piskaj.. to ti ne može  naškoditi ,osim novčaniku hahaha

----------


## mašnica

Cure oni neki testovi iz Mullera koliku imaju osjetljivost?

----------


## Garawa

> Cure oni neki testovi iz Mullera koliku imaju osjetljivost?


25 mlu

----------


## mašnica

Dakle svakako testirati u vrijeme ocekivane M  :Smile:  ja se opskrbila testovima da se nadje ako krenu lalvi simptomi. Kako ostale curke?

----------


## Garawa

Kod mene ništa.  Čekam da dobijem.. kontala sam da sam rano išla raditi tu betu..a onda opet da bi se makar makla s 0 bez obzira na to što je rano.. sve u svemu ne znam što da mislim  :Confused:  :lool:

----------


## Garawa

Dobro jutro.. 
Ajde da čujem vaša mišljenja https://ibb.co/3pV71Wh
 :Confused:  :Undecided:  :No-no:  :Unsure:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Opa Garawa tu se nesto fino nazire!! Koji je to test i koji dpo?! Ak si vadila betu prije implantacije moguce je svasta. Drzim fige i pratim sad razvoj situacije.
Najbolje i ti u Muller po testove haha. I probaj nista ne piti i ne piskiti BAREM 2 sata prije testa. 

Himalaya, kad je beta? Oces ti pisnuti jedan prije? 

Joolee ja ti mogu preporuciti iz Mullera onaj plasticni test za 25kn. Bijeli za ljubicastom kapicom. Nije skup, a crta bas lijepo ostane vidljiva.

----------


## Garawa

To je first sing iz Bippe.. Ja iskreno mislim da je pokvaren.  Najkasnija mogućnost za oplodnju je bila 3.3.pratila nisam ništa i nemam blage veze kad bi šta moglo biti.. uglavnom sutra trebam dobiti.. napravila sam maloprije i digitalac(nije isti urin..tj.nije prvi jutarnji)..negativan je.. nema druge nego čekati da dobijem..

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
13.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~10.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~  2.dc

Ja sam sinoć dobila M. Novi ciklus, nove pobjede...
Garawa, ja nažalost ništa ne vidim na testu. Mislim da bi ti beta već rekla da se nešto događa. Žao mi je. 
Cure, sretno!

----------


## pearl 22

Himalaya žao mi je. Idemo u nove pobjede! 
Garawa ne znam šta bi ti rekla. Ovako kad gledam  test kao da se nešto vidi, a opet beta 0 i sad ovaj drugi negativan. Pričekaj malo ako ti i dalje bude kasnila ponovi test.

----------


## Garawa

> Himalaya žao mi je. Idemo u nove pobjede! 
> Garawa ne znam šta bi ti rekla. Ovako kad gledam  test kao da se nešto vidi, a opet beta 0 i sad ovaj drugi negativan. Pričekaj malo ako ti i dalje bude kasnila ponovi test.


Ne kasni još, sutra trebam dobiti. 
Simptoma nemam nikakvih, ništa me ne boli. 
Sutra ako ne dođe opet ću probati test. 
Ne nadam se sada zbilja ničemu. 
Ak bude, bude. 
Himalaya žao mi je.  :Love:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Uh...meni je digitalac pokazao cca 12dpo pozitivno. Naravno nikad ne znamo kad se sama implantacija desila pa i dalje navijam za tebe Garawa. 

Himalaya, bas mi je zao! Drzi se  :grouphug:

----------


## Buncek

Pozdrav cure. Nisam se javljala bas, ali citam. Cestitan svima na plusevima. Ovaj drugi spontani me ipak nije tako unistio kao prvi. Ipak imam vec 37 godina i shvatila sam da mi treba pomoc. Prepustiti cu se lijecnicima pa cemo vidjeti. Dobila sam m danas, 24 dana nakon pocetka krvarenja/pocetka spontanog. Idemo odmah u nove pobjede, mozda bude treca sreca. Dosli su mi rezultati AMH 8.9 pmol/L, a PRL 146 mIU/L. Smanjena rezerva, ali endokrinolog kaze da i nije tako lose s obzirom na godine.

----------


## mašnica

*Himalaya* kazes imas duge cikluse kao i ja. Da sad ne trazim po temi...pratis bazalnu, sluz ili? Mene mici kad su mi plodni dani...ja sam prije 2 dana imala prozirnu gustu tanku pa sam mislila vrijeme je za akciju...pojacalo se pa mozda pogodimo iako sam 16,17DC kalendar mi isto pokazuje da sad dolaze plodni...a vidjet cemo. Ja ne mjerim temp.iako sam i o tome razmisljala

----------


## Himalaya

Buncek, baš mi je drago da si se javila. Nadam se da će sve biti ok. Krećeš li ovaj ciklus već na konzultacije?
Mašnice, ne mjerim bazalnu već pratim sluz i lh trakice. Ciklusi su mi duži te O bude oko 20. dana. Sluzi ima poprilično te bude rastezljiva i prozirna kao voda. S obzirom da mi je na folikulometrijama potvrđena O zaista nemam opravdanja sumnjati u nju. Ti lijepo svaki drugi dan akcija pa će sve biti pokriveno. Meni je ovulacija dan - dva nakon što sluz bude najobilnija. Nekad je bude poprilično puno npr veličine gumice za brisanje, a ostale dane oko O je samo u tragovima. Nadam se da sam ti pomogla. Znam cure koje mjerenje bazalne temp. koriste kao sredstvo kontracepcije i poprilično su uspješne u tome. Ironije li životne. Pokušaj pa vidi kako će ti ići. Držim fige!

----------


## Garawa

Jutro cure.. ajmo neki plus na sunce.. da nam se moral malo podigne  :grouphug:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
14.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~11.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Zna li netko što je s Beck?
Vidim ima kandidatkinja za pluseve. Ima li netko nešto za prijavit? (kao da sam na carini haha)

----------


## Garawa

Bolje ti je ovdje nego na carini.. tamo su ludnice ovih dana.. 
Ako uvedu karantenu mogao bi biti baby boom  :Laughing:

----------


## mašnica

> Ako uvedu karantenu mogao bi biti baby boom


Tamo negdje u 12.mjesecu haha

----------


## Buncek

Himalaya, vec sam bila privatno i vadila to sto je rekao. Uglavnom svi lijecnici smatraju da je do godina i da se treba pogoditi dobra jajna stanica i dobar spermij. Mozes mi pisati sutra 3 dc na listu.

----------


## mašnica

*Himalaya* hvala...ma ja hocu biti oprezna s tim testovima da ne pozurim ovaj put..a ne mogu znati osim po sluzi cca kad je ovulacija...

----------


## mašnica

Pola dana sam provela u ciscenju...padam s nogu od umora legla sam pred tv na povracanje mi ide haha umisljam si mozda se nesto primi   hihi

----------


## Garawa

Ja sam od danas na godišnjem.. spremanje mi ne pada na pamet do ponedjeljka.. onda krpu u ruke
Držim fige za koji plusić uskoro !!

----------


## mašnica

Garawa jesi radila test danas?

----------


## Garawa

> Garawa jesi radila test danas?


Da..da.. 
Ni sjenine sjene nije bilo na njemu  :Shock: 
Nisam još dobila  :Embarassed:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja stalno dolazim u nadi da ce Garawa prijaviti plus. Nejde mi u glavu onaj test koji si poslala. Nekad su i kinezi s ebaya bili tocni, a sad ocito ni iz ducana ne valjaju... Nadam se iznenadenju

----------


## Garawa

Sinoć prije spavanja, neki rozi trag na papiru. Ja ću to računati kao 1dc.  :Predaja: 
Međutim, jutros ništa..

----------


## mašnica

Meni je kinez prosle god u 11mj pokazao 2 crtice veselju nikad kraja i onda slom...nakon par dana nista na drugima...dramu sam prolazila pisala o tome na odbrojavanju...necu ih vise kupovati...s rezervom. Iako na kraju je najvj.bila biokem.jer se i beta malo podigla.

----------


## Garawa

Ja danima kao da osjećam tu neku borbu unutar sebe, teško je to opisati a da zbilja ne zvuči ludo.. slična situacija je bila i prošle godine kad je bio spontani u skoro 6 t. Kasnila dva dana.. neki slabi plus je pa nije.. beta bila 25 pa 120.. I sve otišlo .
Definitivno sam odlučila da neću raditi testove više rano, dok makar ne zakasni 4 dana. Nije se lako nositi s tim.

----------


## Garawa

29, pa 109 i onda je pala na 27 ,išla sam provjeriti

----------


## mašnica

Moja beta je bila 11 i nakon toga negat.testovi

----------


## Garawa

Ja ću sada za ovaj ciklus naručiti trakice da si malo pomognem oko hvatanja ovulacije.

----------


## mašnica

Imam ti ja viska ako hoces sve zapakirano...dogov.cijenu

----------


## Garawa

> Imam ti ja viska ako hoces sve zapakirano...dogov.cijenu


Može

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
15.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~12.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Dobro došla natrag Buncek! Vjerujem da će se uskoro potrefit jedna kvalitetna jajna stanica i jedan kvalitetni spermić. Moja mpo doktorica isto sumnja u kvalitetu jajnih stanica, ali vidjet ćemo što će reći za sljedeći postupak.
Garawa, nisam ti pisala 1.dc sve dok M ne krene kako treba. Javi ako krene, ali nadam se da ipak neće  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~ vibriram za sve cure na listi! Čuvajte sebe i svoje voljene u ovo vrijeme!

----------


## mašnica

Gdje ste curke sve? Kakvo je stanje? Mi se drzimo onoga...svaki drugi dan smo u akciji ja sam sad u plodnim danima po kalendaru i sluzi... Muci me zstopan nos i kihanje stalno nikako to izljeciti...rinitis cjelogodisnji

----------


## Garawa

Jutro.. pisi 3dc slobodno..

----------


## Garawa

> Gdje ste curke sve? Kakvo je stanje? Mi se drzimo onoga...svaki drugi dan smo u akciji ja sam sad u plodnim danima po kalendaru i sluzi... Muci me zstopan nos i kihanje stalno nikako to izljeciti...rinitis cjelogodisnji


Ja sad jedva cekam da prođe,  da trakice dođu pa da vidim na čemu sam..

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
16.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~13.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

Garawa, žao mi je. 
Ljube, kako se ti držiš? 
Što ćemo s Beck? 
Marelica, yoyo? Hoćete li podijeliti neto s nama?

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 16.03.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
> ljube555~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
> mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
> ...


Cekam M... test sam radila bio neg. I vise ne ponavljam nego cekam kad bude dosla

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Meni pucketalo jucer u desnom jajniku kao baloncici, nemam pojma kaj je to...ne sjecam se da sam to prije osjetila i to 3,4x kroz dan...a vidjet cemo sad samo cekanje

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
17.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~14.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

Žao mi je Ljube. 
Držim fige na najjače mašnice!

----------


## mareelica

Bok cure, pratim Vas, ali ne pišem... pokušavam što manje misliti na sve... prošli mjesec me stvarno pogodio dolazak M. par dana sam bila skroz u banani.... :Crying or Very sad: 

Pustila sam sve, šta bude, bit će... ne nadam se previše... dogovorili smo se od sljedećeg mjeseca na pretrage i sve potrebno za daljnju proceduru, ali imati ćemo sljedećih par mjeseci puno životnih promjena i napete rasporede, tako da ćemo početi na jesen, u miru, s pretragama.
Ako se išta u međuvremenu primi, super. Ne znam što bih drugo rekla. Pijem čaj od vrkute svaki dan i folnu, jednom dnevno vitaminsku tabletu za imunitet, smanjila pušenje. Svaku drugu, treću večer šetam s mužem, zdravo kuham. Pokušavam se skoncentrirati na nas, naš svakodnevni život, a ne bjesomučno misliti na zaćeće i dal se primilo, il nije, dal su danas plodni, da li će doći M ili neće, ufff... treba mi pauza od svega toga, i taman mislim da ću do jeseni biti u totalnom miru sama sa sobom...

----------


## mašnica

*mareelica* tako treba! Samo pozitivno! Kazu kad se opustis i misli maknes sa svega onda krene na  bolje. Sretno!

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
18.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~15.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## mareelica

> *mareelica* tako treba! Samo pozitivno! Kazu kad se opustis i misli maknes sa svega onda krene na  bolje. Sretno!


Hvala ti  :Kiss:  

A nemam šta tu, evo od jutra osjećam grčeve u trbuhu, M samo što nije došla... koji glupi osjećaj...

----------


## ljube555

1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
19.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~16.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Žao mi je Ljube. Glavu gore! 
Cure, što da radim s Beck? Može li neki savjet pliz?

----------


## mašnica

Poslati ju poruku  pitati jel jos s nama?

----------


## ljube555

> Poslati ju poruku  pitati jel jos s nama?


Draga ti vec pred testom???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ma jooj nervozna sam jako i napeta...ja imam duze ciklusecpa cu probati pricekati do iduceg tjedna haha...jajnici štrecaju cijelo vrijeme čudan bas osjecaj nije kao da ce menga ali oprezna sam necu biti u euforiji...još

----------


## Himalaya

Mašnice, kako ti je bilo u prethodnim trudnoćama? Jesu li ti bili uvijek isti simptomi ili su se razlikovali? Mislila sam pričekati Beck do 60.dc. Nadam se da je ok i da će nam se ubrzo javiti.

----------


## mašnica

Prve dvije sam skuzila kad sam vec bila 6,7 trudna. Cicke nabujale i bolile tako i u trecoj. Dugo ciklusi pa sam cekala...sad ta štrecanja...ne sjecam se da sam ih imala.

----------


## mašnica

Biognost i Unitest koju imaju osjetljivost? Naslasam ih od prije par mjeseci spremljene zna netko?

----------


## Garawa

> Biognost  i Unitest koju imaju osjetljivost? Naslasam ih od prije par mjeseci spremljene zna netko?


Biognost piše na netu da je 25 a drugi nisam našla..

----------


## Garawa

> Biognost piše na netu da je 25 a drugi nisam našla..


Evo i njega sam našla i on je 25

----------


## mašnica

Hvala! Nis...cekat cu iduci tjedan

----------


## Garawa

> Hvala! Nis...cekat cu iduci tjedan


I bolje.. nego da se nerviraš i pod svim mogućim kutevima tražiš crte

----------


## JelenaR

Samo da vas pozdravim curke....kako ste??kako se vi nosite sa ovim virusom...nek nam.je Bog bude na pomoci....cuvajte se

----------


## Garawa

Jutro svima.. 
Draga Jelena čuvajte se i ti i tvoji.. 
Ja sam većinu vremena u stanu. Izađem samo ako trebam do dućana ili do svojih.

----------


## mašnica

Jutro! Meni bas nije svejedno...radim od doma uz dvoje djece koji prate nastavu na TV-u. Rucak neki brzinski i oni pomognu. Super mi je da me ne smetaju u radu. Kad zavrsim s poslom onda s njima prolazim zadace saljemo sve na mail uciteljicama jos i glazbenu skolu tako i prodje vec cijeli dan. Malo odemo van na igru i sunce ali unutar dvorista od jucer nisam za to da se druze s drugom djecom iako vidim idu u grupicama po cesti. 

Drugo nista posebno. Jos jucer me štrecali jajnici danas nista nikakvih simptoma da bi nesto bilo. Jos sam sanjala da sam bebu rodila malu curicu..bas me to razalostilo za dobro jutro..

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
20.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 50.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~17.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Mašnice, definitivno je prerano za test. Pričekaj sljedeći tjedan. 
A ne znam što da kažem u vezi korone. Bojim se za starije i bojim se ekonomske krize. Mi na sreću imamo sigurne poslove, ali dosta naših prijatelja nema.

----------


## JelenaR

Bas je kriticcno....mm je sofer,Bogu hvala kuci je pa nemoram da brinem za njega....ali sto kazes Himalaya nesiguran posao...moze ga sada nazvati pa mu reci da vide nece raditi...a fruga primanja nemamo...valjda bude zo sve dobro

----------


## mašnica

Hmmm...nije iscjedak ali kao kremasto bijelo malo ... hmmm?!? Jajnici i danas žigaju cijeli dan ali nije bolno...tko ce jos docekati iduci tjedan huh

----------


## Garawa

Divim ti se.. ja da imam dva vjerojatno bi već jedan pisnula.. al nemoj!!  :iskušenje:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
21.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 51.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~18.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

JelenaR,nadam se da neće doći do tog scenarija i da će muž zadržati posao. Mislim da u ovom trenutku nitko ne može predvidjeti što će se dogoditi, ali svakako da moramo biti odgovorni građani i ostati doma! Cure, pazite sebe i svoje najmilije.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
22.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 52.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~19.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## mašnica

Ne znam jel od ovog stresa i straha koji nas je zadesio...pocele me (.)(.) boliti i malo me val vrucine drzi, mjerila sam temp.sada 36.8

----------


## ljube555

Cure koje iz zagreba kako ste to prezivili...??? Mi u vz.osjetili dosta jako kaj me probudilo ljuljanje kreveta pa sam skocila ko luda sa njega... i sve sude drmalo se i case .. sva posuda cula se... strasno je...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
23.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 53.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~20.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc

----------


## hula.hop

Masnice, temp je super! Vibram da je to to  :Smile: 

Drzite se cure  :Kiss:

----------


## mašnica

Jucer sam napravila test..nista bijelo...a mozda je rano jos ne znam..pricekam jos koji dan.

----------


## lotus5

Cure, čuvajte se i drž'te se dok sve ovo ne prođe...
Prateći prethodne mjesece ovih dana trebala mi je nastupiti ovulacija i svi simptomi su bili tu osim pozitivne trakice za ovulaciju haha Akcije je bilo, da se razumijemo  :Smile:  
Lice mi je puno prišteva što mi je isto neobično, obično ih dobijem kad sam u PMSu, za vrijeme trajanja M a trudna isto nisam

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Drage odbrojavalice, nasa Riri je nocas rodila! Nije bilo lako, ali oboje su dobro  :Heart: 
Bacite malo pozitive da ju razveselimo kad dode na forum!

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93943-R...54#post3151954

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
24.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 54.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~21.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

Čestitke Riri <3 Hvala na javljanju jagodice. 
Lotus, možda tek slijedi ovulacija? 
Žao mi je mašnice.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
25.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 55.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~22.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

Cure, jeste dobro?

----------


## mašnica

Ide ide...sretno se budim ujutro kad vidim da smo dobro i zivi smo... po noci se jos budem pa me hvata strah ali normalno je ocito nakon svega.

Gdje su sve cure? Nekako utihnula tema nista ne znamo....

----------


## Garawa

Tu smo.. ja se naganjam s trakicama  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

I ja pocela danas sa trakicama[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Ide ide...sretno se budim ujutro kad vidim da smo dobro i zivi smo... po noci se jos budem pa me hvata strah ali normalno je ocito nakon svega.
> 
> Gdje su sve cure? Nekako utihnula tema nista ne znamo....


Kod tebe.. ima kakvih simptoma?

----------


## mašnica

Cicke me bole na dodir i jajnici štreckaju i dalje..malo napuhnut trbuh ne znam ništa...ne osjecam se trudno mozda me osjecaj vara...

----------


## ljube555

> Cicke me bole na dodir i jajnici štreckaju i dalje..malo napuhnut trbuh ne znam ništa...ne osjecam se trudno mozda me osjecaj vara...


A kad bude testis???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Bio je jedan prije par dana i - sad da se ne zeznem pricekam jos koji dan...zbog mojih ciklusa cca 30-35dana...po tome mi M jos ne kasni

----------


## ljube555

> Bio je jedan prije par dana i - sad da se ne zeznem pricekam jos koji dan...zbog mojih ciklusa cca 30-35dana...po tome mi M jos ne kasni


Onda ti i prije taj test puno puno rano napravila...

Ovaj mjesec treci tocno dvje god.kaj mi je bila zadnja trudnoca sa trojkica... bio uspijesan tad iz prvog pokusaja... i tocno prije uskrsa... nadam se i vjerujem u boga i tu koronu da bude i ovaj mjesec treci me obradovala i iznenadila sa jednim skromnim plusom[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

Ja nemam nista za prijaviti. Pod velikim smo stresom i sad nam i nije do +  :Sad:  .

----------


## Garawa

> Ja nemam nista za prijaviti. Pod velikim smo stresom i sad nam i nije do +  .


Jutro.. Šta te je toliko pogodilo?

----------


## ljube555

I ja pitam se... sta je tako stresnno bilo!!![emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Mislim da Garawa nije pitala STO vec...zar toliko jako...

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
26.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 56.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~23.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc

Žao mi je Calista, ali ako si u Zagrebu mogu pretpostaviti kako se svi osjećate. Poznanici i prijatelji koji su u Zagrebu proživljavaju strašne strahove, a neki od njih su ostali i bez doma. Nije baš poticajno i perspektivno vrijeme, ali glavu gore!  :grouphug: 
Ja prijavljujem ovulaciju tj iscjedak je počeo i svi popratni simptomi. Nisam još uhvatila peak, ali osjećam da je jako blizu  :Laughing:  S obzirom da oboje radimo od doma ovih dana i akcija je redovita. Vidjet ćemo što će biti na kraju. Uzela sam i neke dodatke prehrani kako bih malo ojačala te svoje jajne stanice. 
Garawa sretno u borbi s trakicama haha
Ljube, od srca se nadam da će biti tako kao što si napisala i da ćeš sljedeći mjesec ugledati plusić
Zna li netko kako je Riri? 
Ljubim vas sve i čuvajte se cure!  :grouphug:

----------


## Garawa

Mislila sam i šta i zašto,  cure moje.. koliko god da je teško u životu moramo biti pozitivne. Moja životna priča je užasno teška bila.  I rekla sam 100 puta da mi je Bog dao drugačiju narav da vi davno poludila..

----------


## Garawa

Samo da smo zdravi..i mi i naši.  Svega drugog će biti!! Ostanite doma i seksajte se hehe  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mašnica

> Ostanite doma i seksajte se hehe


Nisam u plodnim danima hihi

----------


## Garawa

> Nisam u plodnim danima hihi


A ono.. rekreativno samo haha 
Pošto nam je kretanje ograničeno  :kettlebell:

----------


## Buncek

Cure, ja sam isto u Zg i užasno me strah. Trebam u lipnju postati teta, pomalo sam cak i sretna jer je doslo do spontanog u veljači jer ne bih bila sad svojoj sogorici u koži. Donjeti dijete u ovakav svijet gdje te država prati, ne rade normalno dućani, strah te s djetetom otici u dom zdravlja ili prosetati ulicom, a kako tek porod. Bojim se za svoje dijete i porodicu, za zdravlje pa i za posao. Tko ce placati sve te kredite. Strah me i za druge ljude, za Hrvatsku, za cijeli svijet. U svijetu dolazi do takvih promjena, ovo je gore od one ekonomske krize i na tragu problema koje bi donio 3. svjetski rat. Moja mama je za vrijeme domovinskog rata imala bebu i osnovnoskolku... mislim da cu uskoro saznati kako joj je bilo. Daj Boze da neću  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 26.03.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 56.dc
> mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
> ...


Sta si uzela da ojacas JS[emoji3][emoji3]????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Pozdrav curke 
Pisite mene 3.dc

----------


## Himalaya

Ljube, s obzirom na PCOS uzela sam inozitol, a pijem i B complex te konopljiku. 
To sam onako uzela na svoju ruku, ali svakako ću to spomenuti doktorici na humanoj. Mislim da je ovo više za regulaciju hormona, ali vidjet ćemo. 
Buncek, žao mi je da tako razmišljaš, ali loša vremena vuku i pesimistično razmišljanje. Pokušaj raditi nešto što te ispunjava kako bi maknula negativne misli. Ja nekako živim u trenutku i ne opterećujem se previše budućnošću jer onda samo crno gledam na nju i padnem u veliku depru. Ja se nekako nadam da će se ekonomija brzo oporaviti, ali bojim se socijalnih pitanja. Meni jako nedostaje moja obitelj koja živi u drugom gradu pa je pitanje kad ću ih opet vidjeti. 
Jelena, sutra onda pišem 4.dc  :grouphug:

----------


## Riri92

> Zna li netko kako je Riri?


Dobro sam.  :Kiss:  
Kući smo, danas su nas pustili. Učimo se svi skupa na novi način života.  :Smile:  

I meni teško pada ovo korona vrijeme, pogotovo zbog mališe. Danas su i njemu stavili masku kad smo izlazili iz bolnice, baš tužna scena. Ali sad baš treba tako ići dan po dan i proći će jednom i vratit će nam se život u normalu. Čuvajte se!  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Dobro sam.  
> Kući smo, danas su nas pustili. Učimo se svi skupa na novi način života.  
> 
> I meni teško pada ovo korona vrijeme, pogotovo zbog mališe. Danas su i njemu stavili masku kad smo izlazili iz bolnice, baš tužna scena. Ali sad baš treba tako ići dan po dan i proći će jednom i vratit će nam se život u normalu. Čuvajte se! [emoji813]


Draga, kako prosao porod??? Dal dugo trajao i dal dugo mucila se???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

Curke da se i ja malo javim, čitam vas redovno ali nikako javit se. Nama nešto i nije do akcije sa stanjem u državi... baš sam nekako nervozna. Danas mi je 23dc, zadnji odnos 15 dc kad sam i mislila da sam ulovila peak al evo danas opet sluz... više ni sama ne znam što da mislim. Trakice uredno pojavljuju svijetliju crticu od testne. Vadila sve hormone i sve mi uredno i doktor ne zna zašto mi M varira od 28 do 41dc.

----------


## Riri92

> Draga, kako prosao porod??? Dal dugo trajao i dal dugo mucila se???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Odužilo se dosta. U subotu sam dobila trudove, trajali do navečer i onda prestali. Ponovo počeli u nedjelju ujutro, trajali cijeli dan i navečer pukao vodenjak oko 11. Otuširala se, spremila još par stvari i došli smo oko pola 1 u bolnicu. I cijelu noć je trajalo i cijeli ponedjeljak, jako sporo sam se otvarala. Rodila u 00:01, u utorak, 24.3. 

Ali svejedno će mi porod ostati u jako lijepom sjećanju. Uspjela sam ostvariti sve što sam htjela, nije bilo intervencija. I muža su pustili sa mnom unatoč koroni.  :Smile:  
Sad slijedi preživljavanje.  :lool:

----------


## Calista

Riri92 - Cestitam! Bas mi je drago da ti je muz bio na porodu <3
U Zg-u je koma, kod moje sestre u stanu su sad i moji roditelji i brat sa obitelji (njih 9 u stanu ukupno) jer se jos nezna da li je stara kuca sigurna. Ja sam u Texasu, i zatvoreni smo u kuci vec 14 dana. Tu ljudi uopce ne shvacaju ozbiljno situaciju, a da ne procam da je jedan politicar izjavio da bi se sigurno stariji ljudi zrtvovali da ne propadne  ekonomija. 
Necu vise o tome...reci cu da mi je to siza radi PMS-a  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

Baš sam gledala. Amerika je a brojem zaraženih prešla i Italiju,  čuvaj se maksimalno koliko možeš :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Riri92 - Cestitam! Bas mi je drago da ti je muz bio na porodu <3
> U Zg-u je koma, kod moje sestre u stanu su sad i moji roditelji i brat sa obitelji (njih 9 u stanu ukupno) jer se jos nezna da li je stara kuca sigurna. Ja sam u Texasu, i zatvoreni smo u kuci vec 14 dana. Tu ljudi uopce ne shvacaju ozbiljno situaciju, a da ne procam da je jedan politicar izjavio da bi se sigurno stariji ljudi zrtvovali da ne propadne  ekonomija. 
> Necu vise o tome...reci cu da mi je to siza radi PMS-a


Uzas....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
27.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 57.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 39dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc

Riri, uživaj sa svojom obitelji i sinom.  :Heart:  
Calista, žao mi je jako  :grouphug:  Nadam se da će nam se životi što prije vratiti u normalu. 
Pikulice, osjećaš li kakve tegobe koje bi mogle biti povezane s hormonima? 
Cure, držite se sve!

----------


## mašnica

*mareelica i YOYo12* cure jel ima kakvih simptoma, testova?? Kako ste nema vas vec neko vrijeme?

----------


## ljube555

> *mareelica i YOYo12* cure jel ima kakvih simptoma, testova?? Kako ste nema vas vec neko vrijeme?


Svi smo tu , ali jako malo tko javi se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure  :Heart:  

Držite se i sretno svima!

----------


## mašnica

Volja za akcijom je na nuli totalnoj ali dosao adrenalin za ciscenje i krecem radno...ocito PMS  :Sad:

----------


## mašnica

Jutro! Jesu mi to jos krmeljave oči pa mi se čini? :Shock: 

https://ibb.co/8BvncBp

Hjoj necu se jako veseliti unaprijed strah me...

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro! Jesu mi to jos krmeljave oči pa mi se čini?
> 
> https://ibb.co/8BvncBp
> 
> Hjoj necu se jako veseliti unaprijed strah me...


Ja nesto vidim[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro! Jesu mi to jos krmeljave oči pa mi se čini?
> 
> https://ibb.co/8BvncBp
> 
> Hjoj necu se jako veseliti unaprijed strah me...


Koji dan nakon O??? I koja osjetljivost testa

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

Ja vidim liniju  :Klap:

----------


## ljube555

> Ja vidim liniju


I ja[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

S obzirom na neredovite menge i duge cikluse...po kalendaru i nekim simptomima 12-15 dana ne znam stvarno. 32DC to sigurno znam  :Laughing:  a test je kinez ebay pa pretp. 25 budem ja u ljekarnu po pravi

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
28.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice
*
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 58.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

Mašnice, i ja nešto vidim :mrgreen Ajde, ajde navijam za tebe! Javi nam svakako razvoj situacije.

----------


## mašnica

Ocito lazni test ponovila s boljim bijelo kao snijeg...

----------


## IvchyOs

Pozdrav svima..
Dugo čitam pa evo i da se prijavim. 
38 godina imam a eto ipak se nadam još jednom + ..
Imam sineka od 9 godina, a prošle godine sam imala spontani u 9.tj. Sad uzimam Duphaston zbog velikih problema sa ciklusom ...nadam se da nije prekasno.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
29.03.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 59.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Mašnice,sve dok ne dobiješ m, postoji nada. Držim fige!

----------


## mašnica

1DC ipak...

----------


## ljube555

> 1DC ipak...


Pa kako???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Tako bilo i mene prosle godine...test vidi se sijena i onda M drugi dan... ja mislila tad i sada mislim da je bila biokemijska

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

I meni...ma nemam pojma kineze vise nema smisla koristiti..ovo mi jos par ostalo. Cekati m pa ako ne dodje nakon 40 onda cu znati da sam T :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> I meni...ma nemam pojma kineze vise nema smisla koristiti..ovo mi jos par ostalo. Cekati m pa ako ne dodje nakon 40 onda cu znati da sam T[emoji38]


Tako i ja kazem svaki ciklus...ali znatezelja ubija i moram napraviti test... ali onda mislim bolje da napravim pa bar te nekoliko dana u miru i bez stresa docekam M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Pozdrav svima..
> Dugo čitam pa evo i da se prijavim. 
> 38 godina imam a eto ipak se nadam još jednom + ..
> Imam sineka od 9 godina, a prošle godine sam imala spontani u 9.tj. Sad uzimam Duphaston zbog velikih problema sa ciklusom ...nadam se da nije prekasno.


Pozdrav ,dobro nam došla

----------


## Himalaya

Mašnice, žao mi je. Baš sam se ponadala da će nakon dugo vremena biti + 
IvchyOs, dobro nam došla. Hoćeš li da te ubacim na listu? Koji si dan ciklusa? Na listi ima dosta tvojih vršnjakinja tako da glavu gore!  :grouphug:

----------


## IvchyOs

> Mašnice, žao mi je. Baš sam se ponadala da će nakon dugo vremena biti + 
> IvchyOs, dobro nam došla. Hoćeš li da te ubacim na listu? Koji si dan ciklusa? Na listi ima dosta tvojih vršnjakinja tako da glavu gore!


Evo, trenutno 23dc. Prije tri dana mi je počeo neki spotting, evo više ga nema... ali trakice ovaj mjesec nisu ni pokazale O...svejedno se nadamo. 
Sretno svima, držimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav svima..
> Dugo čitam pa evo i da se prijavim. 
> 38 godina imam a eto ipak se nadam još jednom + ..
> Imam sineka od 9 godina, a prošle godine sam imala spontani u 9.tj. Sad uzimam Duphaston zbog velikih problema sa ciklusom ...nadam se da nije prekasno.


Dobro dosla... i ja imam 38g...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

*IvchyOs* dobrodošla! Samo hrabro! I ja uskoro 39..mislim da te godine i nisu toliko vazne...iako mene uhvati misao...da li sam stvarno sigurna da u ovim godinama zelim bebu. Zdrava sam, imama dvoje djece i zelja je jaka srce vuce... Sretno i uzivaj s nama i slatkim brigama

----------


## IvchyOs

Hvala cure  :grouphug:

----------


## Calista

Dobrodosla! I ja imam 38  :Smile:  

Cure - pisite meni 2DC (30.3)

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
30.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Cure, prema pravilima foruma ukoliko se netko ne javi do 50.dc, brišemo ga sa liste. Nažalost, morala sam izbrisati *Beck* (čekale smo do 60. dc što je bilo protiv pravila foruma). Nadam se da će se Beck javiti i da će doći nazad na listu. Isto to očekuje *Yoyo* i *mareelicu*, ali ovaj put čekamo do 50. dc.  :Sad:  Cure, nadam se da ćete se javiti. 
Calista, mašnice, žao mi je da su došle vještice  :grouphug:

----------


## Garawa

Mislim da sam ga uhvatilaaa
https://imgbbb.com/image/T7wj6x

----------


## mašnica

Toooo ajmooo!!!!

----------


## Garawa

> Toooo ajmooo!!!!


Da,al vidiš kako kasno u ciklusu tek 17dc a uvijek sam vjerovala da je 15dc

----------


## ljube555

> Mislim da sam ga uhvatilaaa
> https://imgbbb.com/image/T7wj6x


[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

ja već 3 mjeseca nisam uhvatila ni priblizno jednaku crtu testnoj na LH trakicama a testiram se dvaput dnevno. Vadila hormone sve u redu a ciklus varira od 28 do 41 dan. I to me izluđuje. Pokušavamo već nekih 6 mjeseci. Ovaj mjesec akcijali 15. i 16.dc i 25.dc. Nekad ispadne da mi je O 14. a nekad 26dc. Luda sam više od svega. Sad je još ovakva situacija da ne mogu ni ići kod doktora raspitat se što me zanima. Negdje sam pročitala da je niska plodnost ako je FSH ispod 10, imate li kakva saznanja o tome?

----------


## mašnica

Jel mozes dr poslati mail? Moj ginic je meni super mi se na chat znamo cuti ali samo ako bas imam jako vazno nesto.

----------


## ljube555

Peak uhvacen dan[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

To je valjda to???

https://ibb.co/qCschXZ

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> To je valjda to???
> 
> https://ibb.co/qCschXZ
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


 :Very Happy:

----------


## mašnica

Oo daaa!! Ajme jel ti to piskis vise puta na dan?

----------


## ljube555

> Oo daaa!! Ajme jel ti to piskis vise puta na dan?


Da... kupim 20 trakica na jedan ciklus i samo koristim... plus ide tri trakice za trudnocu gratis... preko njuskala...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Da... kupim 20 trakica na jedan ciklus i samo koristim... plus ide tri trakice za trudnocu gratis... preko njuskala...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Tako bar ulovim peak

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Pa zar nije dovoljno 1xdnevno i to popodne? Ma ja sam ih prekratko koristila da bih znala...znam po pisanjima...

----------


## ljube555

> Pa zar nije dovoljno 1xdnevno i to popodne? Ma ja sam ih prekratko koristila da bih znala...znam po pisanjima...


Sa jednom tesko uloviti peak...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Aaa..oki...nadam se da ste pokrivale jos i danas sutra za svaki slucaj :Smile:  i onda cekamo samo hrabro.

----------


## ljube555

> Aaa..oki...nadam se da ste pokrivale jos i danas sutra za svaki slucaj i onda cekamo samo hrabro.


Bili pokriveni... 8,9dc pa 10dc bila pauza... onda 11,12dc i danas cemo 13dc pa jos sutra 14dc i onda mogu u samoizolaciju ici

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lotus5

Ja ovaj mjesec baš onu "pravu" crticu na ovul.takici uhvatila nisam.M bi trebala doći kroz par dana. Večeras sam osjetila neko "peckanje" u području od pupka pa na dolje, pecka u nekim pokretima, mokrenje bez problema.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
31.03.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Akcija na sve strane! Ovaj ciklus smo pokrili sve dane plodne sluzi i dan nakon. To je nekih 6 dana. Nismo imali snage za još jedan dan  :Laughing: 
Lotus, moguće da je peak bio, ali ga nisi uhvatila. 
Pikulice, FSH je hormon koji ukazuje na rezervu jajnika i dobro je da je što niži. Trebala bi pitati ginekologa mislili li da je previsok za tvoje godine. Moj je 6,8 i imam 33 godine.

----------


## Garawa

Moja trakica mi se danas čini još tamnija.. A bome i sluzi ima na izvoz.. nisam mjesecima imala toliko..

----------


## IvchyOs

Meni dr. jučer rekla da je onaj spotting bilo zapravo probojno krvarenje...ništa od ovog ciklusa...opet  :Sad:

----------


## Garawa

https://ibb.co/HNn1Sb8  :Shock:  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

> https://ibb.co/HNn1Sb8


Ti ces pravo iskoristiti karantenu[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

> https://ibb.co/HNn1Sb8


Akcija nema Roda! Za 3 dana se javi :Grin:

----------


## Garawa

> Akcija nema Roda! Za 3 dana se javi


Ma pobjegao je hahahaha 
Al vratit će se večeras..
Računam na to da je jednom dnevno dovoljno..

----------


## Pikulica1985

https://ibb.co/6r8cR0J

Prvi put postavljam link pa ne znam hoce li uspjeti. Je li moguce da hvatam peak 27.dc?!

----------


## ljube555

> https://ibb.co/6r8cR0J
> 
> Prvi put postavljam link pa ne znam hoce li uspjeti. Je li moguce da hvatam peak 27.dc?!


Da , draga veceras ili sutra ujutro bi trebao biti peak definitivno...ako imas vise trakica onda napravi danas oko sedam i sutra oko 11 ili12

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> https://ibb.co/6r8cR0J
> 
> Prvi put postavljam link pa ne znam hoce li uspjeti. Je li moguce da hvatam peak 27.dc?!


Po ovome na slici da.. 
A jesi radila test na trudnoću?

----------


## Garawa

https://ibb.co/WB0Kzhx ja sam prvo mislila da je na 14dc bio peak.. Evo kako to kod mene izgleda ovaj ciklus

----------


## ljube555

> https://ibb.co/6r8cR0J
> 
> Prvi put postavljam link pa ne znam hoce li uspjeti. Je li moguce da hvatam peak 27.dc?!


Draga, ja cak mislim neznam ukoliko sati napravljena zadnja trakica ali bi cak mogao biti peak i veceras ..probaj danas oko osam vecer napraviti

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ma kaj trakica...u akciju  :Smile:  sreetnoo!!!

----------


## ljube555

> Ma kaj trakica...u akciju  sreetnoo!!!


Sta bude korona djece donesla[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Po ovome na slici da.. 
> A jesi radila test na trudnoću?


Jesam kineza, negativan

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Draga, ja cak mislim neznam ukoliko sati napravljena zadnja trakica ali bi cak mogao biti peak i veceras ..probaj danas oko osam vecer napraviti
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk



Dvije najdonje su rađene jučer u 12h i 19h, sinoc smo pokrili, danas puno svjetlija crta

----------


## ljube555

> Dvije najdonje su rađene jučer u 12h i 19h, sinoc smo pokrili, danas puno svjetlija crta


Onda je taj dan bio peak... tri nas u isti dan peak ulovili... i sada nas tri odbrojavamo najduzi dane!!!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Garava o tebe je rijec[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
01.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
*
Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

Opa cure akcija na sve strane!
Pikulice, mislim da ti je to bio peak. 
Sretno cure! Ja sam u tim najgorim danima isčekivanja hoće li se što zmutiti haha

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 01.04.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
> Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 29.dc
> Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
> ...


I ja sam rekla da je peak...tu negdje bio izmedu te dvje trakice

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ja ovaj mjesec nisam uhvatila peak. Kako ga inace uvijek hvatam na iste dane, onda pretpostavljam da nisam imala ovulaciju ovaj mjesec.

----------


## IvchyOs

Eto, 1. dc  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## mašnica

Uh..zao mi je draga...

----------


## Garawa

> Eto, 1. dc


 :grouphug:

----------


## IvchyOs

Bit će..novi ciklus, nova šansa.. mora biti  :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> Eto, 1. dc


Zao mi je[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Glavu gore[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
02.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Žao mi je Ivchy  :grouphug:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Curke samo da pozelim srecu!! Navijamo za karantena-bebe! 

Pikulice, mozda eventualno da probas sa osjetljivijim trakicama. Mislim da postoje 10, 20, 30 (tak nekak). Ove od 10 su najosjetljivije, jedino se ne proporucaju tko ima PCOS. Ja sam isto piskila po 2 dnevno, nekad i 3 kad bi krenula tamniti.
Ljube, naruci si radije s Ebaya. Ti koji prodaju preko Njuskala i tako narucuju od tamo pa preprodaju. Mozes uzeti 50lh+10hcg a isplati se. 
Masnice, ja nisam mogla vjerojati za onaj tvoj test, bas mi je bilo zao. Nadala sam se do zadnjeg skupa s tobom. 
Ocito nisu testovi sto su bili. Ja sam ih valjda 30-40 popisala, nikad sjene!

Sretno, sretno, sretno!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## IvchyOs

Karantena-bebe  :lool: 
Mm i ja smo doma idući tjedan, dat ćemo se u akciju  :Love:  :Embarassed: 
Sretno svima cure!  :grouphug:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
03.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## lotus5

Meni danas 1DC

----------


## mašnica

Uh...slab nam ovaj mjesec hrabro idemo dalje!

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
04.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Slabe smo nešto unazad par mjeseci. Neki plusić bi nas razveselio.

----------


## ljube555

Pikulica , ti po danima vec bi mogla ubaciti testic jedan ili jos rano???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Pikulica , ti po danima vec bi mogla ubaciti testic jedan ili jos rano???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Rano je, jer hvatala je peak kad i nas dvije

----------


## Garawa

> Lista za
> 04.04.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc
> Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 32.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
> ...


Makar 4 + moraju biti  :rock:

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Rano je, jer hvatala je peak kad i nas dvije



Da, prerano je. Po peaku danas bi mi trebao biti tek 4.dpo. Iako mislim da to i nije bio pravi peak, testna nije dosla do jacine kontrolne (ili je nisam pogodila). 
A vec jutros me bolilo u dnu ledja kao pred mengu.

----------


## Garawa

> Da, prerano je. Po peaku danas bi mi trebao biti tek 4.dpo. Iako mislim da to i nije bio pravi peak, testna nije dosla do jacine kontrolne (ili je nisam pogodila). 
> A vec jutros me bolilo u dnu ledja kao pred mengu.


Imaš kakvih drugih simptoma..grudi..grčevi?

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Imaš kakvih drugih simptoma..grudi..grčevi?


Grudi malo punije, teže. Grčevi ne ali bolovi da. 
Ma uhvatilo me i manijakalno ciscenje tako da mislim da nista od ovog ciklusa.  :Sad:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
05.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 33.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## Garawa

> Grudi malo punije, teže. Grčevi ne ali bolovi da. 
> Ma uhvatilo me i manijakalno ciscenje tako da mislim da nista od ovog ciklusa.


Mislim da to čišćenje ipak ne mora biti nikakav znak.. 
Navijam za tebe.. za sve nas  :grouphug:

----------


## BornToRun

Bok cure!
Upadam kao padobranac, ali trebam vašu pomoć. Nova sam s trakicama, mjerenjem bazalne itd, pa nakon svih informacija pročitanih na netu ne kužim više ništa.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
06.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

Tako se i ja osjećam. Grudi su mi ogromne i bolne te sam izrazito razdražljiva. Mislim da niti ovaj put nije upalilo.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Buncek

Slobodno pitaj BornToRun. Nisam mjerila bazalnu do sad, ali znam da se mjeri rano ujutro kad se tek probudis, prije ustajanja. Trakice piskis oko plodnih dana (pocnes npr. na 10 dc ako ti je ciklus 26-28 dana) i to najbolje poslije podne. Kad obje linije na lh testu budu iste boje to znaci da ce ti u iducih 24-36 h biti ovulacija. Dan nakon ovulacije bi ti i bazalna temperatura trebala porasti, to ti je dokaz da je ovulacija zaista i bila. Tjedan i vise dana bi ti temperatura trebala biti povisena i ako ostane povisena znaci da si trudna, ako pocne padati - najvjerojatnije nista. Moguc je i "implantation dip", znaci da ti se na jedan dan bazalna spusti dok je implantacija pa ti se opet povisi. U tom slucaju isto je moguca trudnoca. To je ukratko ono sto ja znam. Za detaljnije pitaj, a neka me ostale cure isprave ako sam nesto krivo napisala.

----------


## BornToRun

Tnx na odgovoru.[emoji3]
Nije mi jasno to što mi je menga došla 9 dana nakon pozitivne lh trakice (očekivala sam da će doći 14.dan). A i temperatura mi je još uvijek 36.6, a već je treći dan menge, tj.do sad bi po mom trebala pasti. 
Trakice i temperaturu unosim u aplikaciju Premom, zadovoljna sam. Ovo je prvi mjesec da sam uspjela pogoditi peak i da se držim disciplinirano. Namjeravam mjeriti temperaturu cijelo vrijeme, a trakice od cca 10.dana ciklusa. 
Valjda će upalit do jeseni.[emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A320FL koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Slobodno pitaj BornToRun. Nisam mjerila bazalnu do sad, ali znam da se mjeri rano ujutro kad se tek probudis, prije ustajanja. Trakice piskis oko plodnih dana (pocnes npr. na 10 dc ako ti je ciklus 26-28 dana) i to najbolje poslije podne. Kad obje linije na lh testu budu iste boje to znaci da ce ti u iducih 24-36 h biti ovulacija. Dan nakon ovulacije bi ti i bazalna temperatura trebala porasti, to ti je dokaz da je ovulacija zaista i bila. Tjedan i vise dana bi ti temperatura trebala biti povisena i ako ostane povisena znaci da si trudna, ako pocne padati - najvjerojatnije nista. Moguc je i "implantation dip", znaci da ti se na jedan dan bazalna spusti dok je implantacija pa ti se opet povisi. U tom slucaju isto je moguca trudnoca. To je ukratko ono sto ja znam. Za detaljnije pitaj, a neka me ostale cure isprave ako sam nesto krivo napisala.


Sve tocno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Lista za
> 06.04.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> mareelica~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc
> Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 34.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
> ...


Himalaya kad bi ti trebala dobiti M? Kad ces radit test?
Kod mene 6dpo, (amo reć), menge jos nema, cicke primjecujem malo vece i konstantni grčevi kao pred mengu.

Born dobrodošla!

----------


## Himalaya

BornToRun, dobro došla. Želiš li da te stavim na listu?  :grouphug:  Jesi li sigurna da je menga? 
Pikulice, za nekih 5 dana bi trebala dobiti. Neću raditi test već čekati. Imaš li iscjedak? Ja imam onaj tipični bijeli kao pred mengu pa po tome računam da ni ovaj put ništa od T. Hoćeš li ti raditi test? Mislim da bi najranije mogla za nekih 4 dana, ako ti je stvarno ono bila ovulacija.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> BornToRun, dobro došla. Želiš li da te stavim na listu?  Jesi li sigurna da je menga? 
> Pikulice, za nekih 5 dana bi trebala dobiti. Neću raditi test već čekati. Imaš li iscjedak? Ja imam onaj tipični bijeli kao pred mengu pa po tome računam da ni ovaj put ništa od T. Hoćeš li ti raditi test? Mislim da bi najranije mogla za nekih 4 dana, ako ti je stvarno ono bila ovulacija.


Jucer sam imala iscjedak, jutros ne. Probat cu se strpiti do subote. Mislim da ranije nema smisla.

----------


## BornToRun

> BornToRun, dobro došla. Želiš li da te stavim na listu?  Jesi li sigurna da je menga?


Izgleda kao da je menga, već 3 dana traje.
 Jedino mi je bilo čudno, kad je krenuo prvi spotting, imala sam jako čudan grč po cijeloj utrobi, nisam nikad prije to doživjela. Ono kad ne znaš jel moraš trčati na WC, jel da guglaš slijepo crijevo, jel upala jajnika ili nešto treće....
Radila sam test na trudnoću 7.dan po ovulaciji, bio je negativan. Znam da je bilo rano da išta pokaže, ali imam brdo kineza doma pa ajd.

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

BornToRun dobrodošla i čim prije otišla hehe tako su i mene dočekali...malo nam napisi jel dugo vec pokusavas?

----------


## BornToRun

Dala sam si truda danas i pročitala više manje cijelu temu i moram reći da ste prava inspiracija.[emoji846]
Mi smo srednjim tridesetima, nemamo još djece. Ne štitimo se od prošlog ljeta, a zadnjih par mjeseci se upoznajem s trakicama, bazalnom, vrkutom itd. 
Inače, nemamo nekih dijagnoza, makar me moja ginekologica htjela slat na humanu radi neredovite menge čim sam rekla da planiram dijete. Iskreno, ne znam zašto, menga mi jednom nije došla 2 mj radi gadnog stresa koji sam imala, ali inače je na 28-35 dana svaki mjesec zadnjih par godina. 
Prije puno godina imala sam lletz i od onda je papa bio uvijek uredan. Zadnji put mi je pokazao glandularne stanice i citolog je stavio opasku da bi morala na kolposkopiju, ali moja ginekologica smatra da su te stanice normalne i da nema potrebe za ničim. 
Nisam baš zadovoljna s njom, moram priznati.[emoji849]
Uglavnom, uputnicu za humanu reprodukciju sam odbila, želim do ljeta/jeseni da probamo sami, pa ako neće ići, onda ćemo razmišljati kud i kako dalje.
Možete me staviti na listu, ja sam 3 dan ciklusa. 

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

I ja pripremila toplomjer ujutro krecem s mjerenjem pa cemo vidjeti...cure gdje ste? Koja će prva napraviti test ovih dana?

----------


## ljube555

> I ja pripremila toplomjer ujutro krecem s mjerenjem pa cemo vidjeti...cure gdje ste? Koja će prva napraviti test ovih dana?


Ja prije ned.nista... na sam uskrs cu probati ako ne predomislim se...tad bi mi bio 12dno... 13dc bio peak pa pretpostavljam da 14dc bila O... sve smo pokrili a ostalo odlucio onaj tko je gore.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> I ja pripremila toplomjer ujutro krecem s mjerenjem pa cemo vidjeti...cure gdje ste? Koja će prva napraviti test ovih dana?


Ja sam dežurna popišanka  :worldcup: 
Jučer sam eto fore nađi pišnula na test..i naravno da je imao sjenu sjenine sjene koju vidim samo ja  :Aparatic:  
Naravno da sam i jutros ponovila..ista stvar..ustvari na tri testa sam dobila tu famoznu sjenu. Zaključak je da je to nešto tvornički. 
Sutra mi trebaju doći testovi s neta. Tako da budite spremne na analizu  :Laughing: 
Čisto da se zna..znam i ja da je rano..al eto.. nepopravljiva sam..

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Ja sam dežurna popišanka 
> Jučer sam eto fore nađi pišnula na test..i naravno da je imao sjenu sjenine sjene koju vidim samo ja  
> Naravno da sam i jutros ponovila..ista stvar..ustvari na tri testa sam dobila tu famoznu sjenu. Zaključak je da je to nešto tvornički. 
> Sutra mi trebaju doći testovi s neta. Tako da budite spremne na analizu 
> Čisto da se zna..znam i ja da je rano..al eto.. nepopravljiva sam..


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Garawa koji ti je dpo?

----------


## Garawa

> Garawa koji ti je dpo?


Ja mislim da je 8dpo ili 7dpo , ne znam.. prvi puta sam koristila trakice.. I na 17dc su pokazale peak a danas mi je 25dc 
Ljube hehe pomaži..znaš mene i računanje  :lool:  :Confused:  :lool:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
07.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mareelica~~~~~~~~~50.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 50.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~  4.dc

BornToRun, dobro došla na listu i što prije otvorila odbrojavanje  :grouphug:  Zbog korone su sve klinike za humanu reprodukciju obustavile rad tako da sad i ne bi mogla na pregled. Nadam se da ti neće ni trebati njihova pomoć. 
Garawa, nisi li malo prerano piškila? Haha...Ali sjenica je svakako dobar znak. 
Ljube, nadam se da će biti uskršnje iznenađenje. 
Pikulice, strpi se ti još malo za testić. 
Mašnice, javi kako ide mjerenje.

----------


## Garawa

> Garawa, nisi li malo prerano piškila? Haha...Ali sjenica je svakako dobar znak.


Da,da.. I nemojte biti kao ja  :Aparatic: 
Strpljivost mi nije jača strana

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Ja mislim da je 8dpo ili 7dpo , ne znam.. prvi puta sam koristila trakice.. I na 17dc su pokazale peak a danas mi je 25dc 
> Ljube hehe pomaži..znaš mene i računanje


Uf malo si uranila. Ako je 17dc bio peak onda je O najranije 18.dc a ti si se testirala jucer na 24dc? Znaci 6dpo. Pricekaj jos malo. Meni je danas 7dpo.

----------


## Buncek

Meni je danas ustvari 27 dc kao i himalayi. Sad sam primjetila da mi je krivo. Nisam uspjela ovaj mj uhvatiti peak ako ga je uopce bilo. Ustvari cekam drugu mengu od spontanog. Da li mozda anovulatorni ciklusi traju duze?

----------


## Himalaya

Buncek, sorry...za sutra ti napišem pravi dc. Došlo je do zabune pri prepisivanju prethodne liste. 
Meni je znao anovulatorni ciklus trajat duže i po dva mjeseca sam čekala m.

----------


## Garawa

> Uf malo si uranila. Ako je 17dc bio peak onda je O najranije 18.dc a ti si se testirala jucer na 24dc? Znaci 6dpo. Pricekaj jos malo. Meni je danas 7dpo.


Znaš zašto..
Već evo treći dan imam kao neke svijetlo smeđe točkice na dnevnom ulošku.. doslovno ne bi ga primjetila da ne buljim i ne tražim.. 
Imala sam već tako jedan ciklus ali mislim da je to bilo ovulacijsko tada jer je bilo puno sluzi i krvi pomiješano.. Ovo je drugačije..popraćeno blagim grčecima.. pa me zanimalo da li test može nešto pokazati.. 
Dan prije nego sam uočila taj nazovi iscjedak(Ne curi,nego samo ga vidim prilikom odlaska na wc) osjetila sam neko štipanje na lijevoj strani ispod pupka..I baš mi bio neki dobar osjećaj  :Klap:  :Yes:

----------


## Buncek

Himalaya, nema veze, mozda sam i ja vec na pocetku zabunom rekla krivo. Ne znam, ja se nadam da ce doci sutra-prekosutra jer sam sigurno s AMH-om manjim od 10 imala vec anovulatorne cikluse i nikad mi nije kasnila menga osim kad sam bila trudna.

----------


## IvchyOs

Eto i mene...imali smo takvih par dana da nisam znala kud da se okrenem..
BornToRun dobrodošla, i ja sam ovdje friška :D 
Meni počinju plodni dani tako da držim fige i sebi i svima vama. Ajmoooo ++++++

----------


## Buncek

Jesi sigurna Himalaya za ovo za klinike? Ja imam uskoro termin i nitko mi nista nije javio, a privatno sam sama otkazala i odgodila to, oni su rekli da mogu doci.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Garawa, 
Prerano ti je kako god okrenes. Pričekaj bar 10dpo.

----------


## Himalaya

Buncek, svi centri su dobili dopis o obustavi svega. Tu informaciju sam dobila iz provjerenih izvora. Imaš u Rodinoj grupi Neplodnost na facebooku detaljnije. Mene su zvali s humane još prije 4 tjedna da se obustavlja sve. U kojoj si klinici? Pokušaj ih nazvati i pitati. Neki centri su nastavili s postupcima samo za žene koje su bile na stimulacijama, ali novih pregleda nema. Ne znam kakva je situacija s privatnicima.

----------


## Buncek

Himalaya, ima jos dosta dana do pregleda pa cu pricekati. Mozda mi i jave u medjuvremenu. Nemam fejs.

----------


## Himalaya

Ako želiš mogu ti ja pogledati što piše za tvoju bolnicu  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Ne treba, hvala. Evo sad sam pogledala stranicu i nista ne pise za pojedinacne bolnice. Vjerojatno ce me nazvati za koji tjedan ako se ne smanje mjere. Ja imam dogovoren tek prvi pregled.

----------


## mašnica

[B]Buncek[B] pisala si o bazalnoj...dakle skok temp. je dan nakon ovulacije..nije da poraste pa je recimo taj dan ovulacija? Valjda sam dobro shvatila..

----------


## Buncek

Masnice, tako nesto (nije to u sat). Nigdje ne pise da se bazalnom moze predvidjeti kad je ovulacije, to radis trakicama. Dan nakon peaka bi trebala porasti temperatura, a tad je vec skoro pa gotovo za oplodnju jer je spermijima potrebno izvjesno vrijeme da se u cervikalnoj sluzi osposobe za oplodnju. Koliko sam citala to je i do 7 sati. Ne znam da li sam sve tocno napisala, neka me netko ispravi.

----------


## Garawa

Nakon što primijetite barem tri uzastopne temperature koje su više nego prosječna bazalna temperatura, najvjerojatnije je ovulacija započela dan prije prvog povišenja temperature.

Mislim da zbilja treba popratiti trakicama.. jer povišenje je koliko sam shvatila nakon što bude ovulacija..

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
08.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 36.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~  5.dc

Nažalost, *mareelica* i *Yoyo* nisu se javile do 50. dc i prema pravilima foruma briše ih se sa liste. Nadam se da je kratkotrajno i da će nam se javiti  :Smile: 
Ja nemam pojma ništa o bazalnoj temperaturi. Nemam živaca za mjerenje, ali me je drago da uz vas puno toga učim.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Jucer me cijeli dan nisu puštali blagi grčevi u donjem dijelu trbuha i probadanje/žiganje u desnom jajniku. Sinoć sam završila na hitnoj zbog ukočenog vrata, nisam mogla izdrzati od bolova pa su mi dali 4mg normabela, antireumatik i voltaren. Sad su mi sve lađe potonule jer ne osjećam više ništa. Inače, takve grčeve bih osjećala pred mengu dan max dva, ne bi trajalo par dana kao sad. Iako po doktorima ne možeš ništa osjećati prije implantacije odnosno 6-10 dana nakon O. 
Je li tko radio test?

----------


## BornToRun

Kod mene najbezvezniji dio ciklusa. Menga 5.dan, dosadno.
Ajd, napokon mi danas bbt pala s 36,57 na 36,18. Menga mi je došla 29.dan ciklusa, bez trakica ne bih nikad pretpostavila da mi je ovulacija 20.dan cca.
 Kad menga prođe, krećemo u bitku![emoji41]

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Cuvaj se pikulice! Ja sam radila test jer mi je sumnjivo kaj jos nije dosla i vidi se nekaj slabo, al se u jednu ruku nadam da je to samo do kineza koji uvijek pokazuje neke sjene jer mi nije jasno ni kad je bila ovulacija.

----------


## ljube555

> Cuvaj se pikulice! Ja sam radila test jer mi je sumnjivo kaj jos nije dosla i vidi se nekaj slabo, al se u jednu ruku nadam da je to samo do kineza koji uvijek pokazuje neke sjene jer mi nije jasno ni kad je bila ovulacija.


Daj stavi link, draga!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Cuvaj se pikulice! Ja sam radila test jer mi je sumnjivo kaj jos nije dosla i vidi se nekaj slabo, al se u jednu ruku nadam da je to samo do kineza koji uvijek pokazuje neke sjene jer mi nije jasno ni kad je bila ovulacija.


Zbilja stavi link..  Ja sam stručnjak za ugledati sjenu  :Wink:  :fige:

----------


## Garawa

> Kod mene najbezvezniji dio ciklusa. Menga 5.dan, dosadno.
> Ajd, napokon mi danas bbt pala s 36,57 na 36,18. Menga mi je došla 29.dan ciklusa, bez trakica ne bih nikad pretpostavila da mi je ovulacija 20.dan cca.
>  Kad menga prođe, krećemo u bitku![emoji41]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk


Vidjeti ćeš hoće i ovaj ciklus biti tako kasno..  
Ljube mi je malo objašnjavala za tu drugu fazu da mora biti duža..
Ona će ti bolje sve napisati..

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Cuvaj se pikulice! Ja sam radila test jer mi je sumnjivo kaj jos nije dosla i vidi se nekaj slabo, al se u jednu ruku nadam da je to samo do kineza koji uvijek pokazuje neke sjene jer mi nije jasno ni kad je bila ovulacija.


Ali kinezi nisu od 25?

----------


## ljube555

> Ali kinezi nisu od 25?


Kinezi od 10

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Beti3

> Kod mene najbezvezniji dio ciklusa. Menga 5.dan, dosadno.
> Ajd, napokon mi danas bbt pala s 36,57 na 36,18. Menga mi je došla 29.dan ciklusa, bez trakica ne bih nikad pretpostavila da mi je ovulacija 20.dan cca.
>  Kad menga prođe, krećemo u bitku![emoji41]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk


Ako ti je lutealna faza samo 9 dana to nije dobro za ostvariti trudnoću. 
Sada nije vrijeme da posjećuješ ginekologa kako bi ti odredio ovulaciju, ali pažljivim mjerenjem i bilježenjem bazalne temperature kroz iduća 3 mjeseca ćeš dobiti bolji uvid u sboje tijelo. Do tada će valjda i ginekolozi norma lno raditi. 
Znači, svako jutro u isto vrijeme, prije bilo kakvih pokreta, prije dizamja i nakon bar 7 sati sna, stavi obični toplomjer pod jezik i mjeri 5 minuta. Zapiši. Temp će biti manja od 36,5 sve do dana ovulacije. Odmah idući dan će temp skočiti za batem 0,5 ili više stupnjevs i ostati tako 14 dana. Na dan kad ujutro padne temp za barem 0,5 stupnja, doći će menstruacija. Ako temp ostane povišena i 16.dan vjerojatno je došlo do trudnoće. U normalnom ciklusu, gdje svi hormoni rade kako treba, mora biti tako. Prvi dio ciklusa se može za koji dan produžiti ili skratiti, to je fiziološki, drugi dio mora biti u dan točan, da bi značio da je za reprodukcijom sve u redu. 

Važno je biti jako točna u mjerenju temp. Ili, ako se žele koristiti trakice, raditi striktno po uputstvims, pazeći na lijekove ili hranu koja bi mogla dati krivi rezultat. 

No, ako nije neka hitnja za trudnoću, najbolje je voditi ljubav svaki dan i uživati u tome. Nema bolje terapije  :Smile:  
(nakon što su isključene bolesti reprodukcijskih dijelova oba partnera)

----------


## BornToRun

> Ako ti je lutealna faza samo 9 dana to nije dobro za ostvariti trudnoću. 
> Sada nije vrijeme da posjećuješ ginekologa kako bi ti odredio ovulaciju, ali pažljivim mjerenjem i bilježenjem bazalne temperature kroz iduća 3 mjeseca ćeš dobiti bolji uvid u sboje tijelo. Do tada će valjda i ginekolozi norma lno raditi. 
> Znači, svako jutro u isto vrijeme, prije bilo kakvih pokreta, prije dizamja i nakon bar 7 sati sna, stavi obični toplomjer pod jezik i mjeri 5 minuta. Zapiši. Temp će biti manja od 36,5 sve do dana ovulacije. Odmah idući dan će temp skočiti za batem 0,5 ili više stupnjevs i ostati tako 14 dana. Na dan kad ujutro padne temp za barem 0,5 stupnja, doći će menstruacija.



Tnx na odgovoru.[emoji3526] I mene brine da mi nešto s ciklusom nije ok pa da nećemo moći sami do trudnoće. 

Zanimljivo je da mi se temperatura spustila 14.dan nakon ovulacije, samo što nije prvi nego peti dan menge.[emoji3166]
Ovo mi je prvi mjesec da sam uredno pratila bbt i lh trakice, slažem se da treba još par mjeseci to popratiti da se točno vidi kakvo je stanje. Nadam se da je u pitanju samo neki čudan ciklus koji se neće ponoviti. 
Iako smo hrabre i naizgled je sve ok, pod gadnim smo stresom radi cijele situacije i ne bi me čudilo da nas to koči.


Poslano sa mog SM-A320FL koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

> Zbilja stavi link..  Ja sam stručnjak za ugledati sjenu


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Čekamo link

----------


## ljube555

Pohvalila se sa sjenom i nestala[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Kinezi od 10
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja sam bila uvjerena da su kinezi od 25. Na mojima promatris nista ne pise od koliko su.

----------


## Garawa

> Ja sam bila uvjerena da su kinezi od 25. Na mojima promatris nista ne pise od koliko su.


Ja mislim da ima i jednih i drugih..jer tako sam ja naručila..i od 10 i od 25

----------


## Garawa

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pregnancy-T.../dp/B07JB6YYWM
Jesu ovakvi?

----------


## Calista

Mi smo obustavili druzenje dok su klinci doma. 
Ja sam danas oprala kosu i obrijala sam noge  :Dancing Fever: ...cak sam i rumenilo stavila i...nisam u pidjami.

----------


## mašnica

Ja se nisam našminkala vec 4 tjedna  i ne fali mi iskreno...a u mraku muz ni ne vidi  :Smile:  uh krecemo u pojacanu akciju. Narucila sam si dodatno neke biljne pripravke za hormonalni balans pa cemo vidjeti...ajmooo  akcijaaa

----------


## Buncek

Nema slika. Sta je s vama, zafrkavate se tu s jadnom starom zenom maltene u menopauzi.  :Wink:  Nisam fotografirala i malo me strah da nije nesto ostalo od spontanog pa zato ta sjena. Jest da sam imala 1 menstruaciju, ali je bila izazvana duphastonom...

----------


## mašnica

Starom zenom u menopauzi?! Ajde molim te...

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
09.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 37.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Buncek, ja sam na tvojoj strani haha
Pikulice, kako je kod tebe? 
Ljube, pokriveno sve? 
Mašnice, držimo fige!

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 09.04.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 37.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
> Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~29.dc
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
> ...


Dra draga, pokriveno sve... ali nada za uspjeh jako jako mala[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]

Cim blizi ce dan D , gubim nadu!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

https://ibb.co/hDq5VbS

Ne znam jel vidite sta? Meni se cini jaca. Ako je to stvarno trudnoca, ja zaista ne znam kad se primilo. Jer sam u dane kad inace imam ovulaciju radila lh testove i bili su jako blijedi. Na 15 dc i 21 dc je bio odnos i jos jednom ranije. Ah... ne nadam se nicemu, ponasati cu se normalno i iscekivati menstruaciju.

----------


## Garawa

> https://ibb.co/hDq5VbS
> 
> Ne znam jel vidite sta? Meni se cini jaca. Ako je to stvarno trudnoca, ja zaista ne znam kad se primilo. Jer sam u dane kad inace imam ovulaciju radila lh testove i bili su jako blijedi. Na 15 dc i 21 dc je bio odnos i jos jednom ranije. Ah... ne nadam se nicemu, ponasati cu se normalno i iscekivati menstruaciju.


Vidi se iz aviona.. 
Čestitam!!!!

----------


## Buncek

Bila sam privatno kod mpo doktora i shvatila sam ga da ovaj prvi ciklus nakon prve menstruacije mogu otpisati i da nece biti ovulacije uopce.

----------


## Buncek

Garawa, s obzirom da sam jucer maltene pobacila... nisam bas optimisticna. Neka bude sta bude...

----------


## ljube555

> https://ibb.co/hDq5VbS
> 
> Ne znam jel vidite sta? Meni se cini jaca. Ako je to stvarno trudnoca, ja zaista ne znam kad se primilo. Jer sam u dane kad inace imam ovulaciju radila lh testove i bili su jako blijedi. Na 15 dc i 21 dc je bio odnos i jos jednom ranije. Ah... ne nadam se nicemu, ponasati cu se normalno i iscekivati menstruaciju.


Bravooooo....vidim nju[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Garawa, s obzirom da sam jucer maltene pobacila... nisam bas optimisticna. Neka bude sta bude...


Čitala sam da su ti ciklusi iza biokemijske često bas dobitni.. 
Budi pozitivna

----------


## Buncek

Hvala Garawa.

----------


## Garawa

Staviti ću ovaj link https://ibb.co/2jH29XJ
To je slika od jučer.. ja sam prestravljena i zbunjena na najjače..
Na svim mogućim testovima piše da se ne gledaju nakon maksimalno 10 min.. kod mene je opet bila ona famozna sjena na njemu.  Ostavim ga i dobro..nakon pol sata je bio sav neki razmrljan..i kad se skroz osušilo bilo je ovo sa slike..
Bojim se biokemijske opet i ljuta sam sama na sebe jer si ovo radim.. 
Test ponavljati neću vjerojatno do sutra..Al nemam nade..jučer me je jako boli trbuh i grudi su popustile s bolovima.

----------


## ljube555

> Staviti ću ovaj link https://ibb.co/2jH29XJ
> To je slika od jučer.. ja sam prestravljena i zbunjena na najjače..
> Na svim mogućim testovima piše da se ne gledaju nakon maksimalno 10 min.. kod mene je opet bila ona famozna sjena na njemu.  Ostavim ga i dobro..nakon pol sata je bio sav neki razmrljan..i kad se skroz osušilo bilo je ovo sa slike..
> Bojim se biokemijske opet i ljuta sam sama na sebe jer si ovo radim.. 
> Test ponavljati neću vjerojatno do sutra..Al nemam nade..jučer me je jako boli trbuh i grudi su popustile s bolovima.


Daj molim te hodi uzmi jos jedan od deset i napravi[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Garawa, ma to ti je pluscina samo takva. Mene uvjeravas da budem pozitivna za onu sjenu, a ti dramis i imas ful jaki plus. Sad cu ti reci ono sto si ti meni: budi pozitivna. Ja nemam ama bas nikakvih simptoma. Izbio mi je herpes na usnici.

----------


## Garawa

> Daj molim te hodi uzmi jos jedan od deset i napravi[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nemam Ljube ni jutarnji urin.  
Opet bi mi ostao upitnik iznad glave..a novac mi se zbilja ne baca više u vjetar.  
Sutra će valjda doći oni naručeni ako me malo sreća posluži..

----------


## Garawa

> Garawa, ma to ti je pluscina samo takva. Mene uvjeravas da budem pozitivna za onu sjenu, a ti dramis i imas ful jaki plus. Sad cu ti reci ono sto si ti meni: budi pozitivna. Ja nemam ama bas nikakvih simptoma. Izbio mi je herpes na usnici.


Mislim da što se tiče simptoma je bolje ih nemati..nego imati pa nemati..ako me razumiješ.

----------


## Buncek

Mislim da je ista stvar. Citala sam od dosta cura da im je u normalnim trudnocama bilo isto tako... malo su imale simptome, malo ne... kako kad. Mislim da ti imas vise sanse sa svojom pluscinom i sa simtpomima koji se povremeno javljau, nego ja sa svojom sjenom i bez ikakvih simptoma.

----------


## Buncek

I jos nesto. Kakav upitnik iznad glave??? Pa to je plus, nema nikakve sumnje. Ako ti se trose novci, odi privatno vaditi betu pa ces vidjeti da stvarno jesi trudna. Mislim tako jaka crta ne moze biti kod zene koja nije trudna. I zasto bi ista razmuljano bio znak biokemijske? To je prije znak sporog reagensa na testu.

----------


## Garawa

Sutra ponovimo test pa ćemo vidjeti..  :Love: 
Ajde neka netko još piški..što bi vama bilo bolje nego nama  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> I jos nesto. Kakav upitnik iznad glave??? Pa to je plus, nema nikakve sumnje. Ako ti se trose novci, odi privatno vaditi betu pa ces vidjeti da stvarno jesi trudna. Mislim tako jaka crta ne moze biti kod zene koja nije trudna. I zasto bi ista razmuljano bio znak biokemijske? To je prije znak sporog reagensa na testu.


Ti sada ustvari ni neznas koji bi dan mogao biti nakon O????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ljube, ne znam. Nisam uhvatila ovulaciju testovima. Mislila sam da je anovulatorni ciklus i najvjerojatnije je i bio, a ovo je samo evaporacijska. Mislim da sam piskila lh na 15 dc i da je bila blijeda. A opet ako se uhvatilo na 21 dc, cini mi se prerano da vec imam blagu sjenu na testu. Ili?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, ne znam. Nisam uhvatila ovulaciju testovima. Mislila sam da je anovulatorni ciklus i najvjerojatnije je i bio, a ovo je samo evaporacijska. Mislim da sam piskila lh na 15 dc i da je bila blijeda. A opet ako se uhvatilo na 21 dc, cini mi se prerano da vec imam blagu sjenu na testu. Ili?


Pa garava sjenu imama na 6dno test 10osjetljivost

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Super... ja u prvoj trudnoci koja je bila uspjesna sam imala lijep plus tek na 13/14 dpo, a na 11/12 je bila sjena.

----------


## Buncek

Ljube, zabunila si se. Garawa je stavila 30.3. da je uhvatila peak. Vjerojatno joj je jucer bio 8 dpo. A ja sam u prvoj trudnoci radila testove sa 25 mIu... ili kak vec.

----------


## Himalaya

Ajme koje uzbuđenje ovdje!
Garawa, vidi se iz aviona crta, ali ja ne bih uzimala pouzdanom jer se pojavila tek nakon 10 minuta. Sutra ćeš biti pametnija.
Buncek, ne znam što bih ti rekla. Sjenica se nadzire, ali s obzirom na tvoju situaciju ne znam što bih rekla. Međutim, sve je moguće.

----------


## Garawa

Ja ću vam samo napisati da ti moji testovi nisu mjerodavni jer nisu očitani unutar vremenskog okvira.
Oni na kojima su bile samo sjene.. to su sjene koje sam samo ja mogla vidjeti,  ne vjerujem da bi muž vidio.  
Ovaj koji se jako vidi je od 25 i nema šanse da je ispravan. 
Otići ću danas do apoteke po neki od 10 i sigurna sam da neće na njemu biti ništa .

----------


## ljube555

> Ja ću vam samo napisati da ti moji testovi nisu mjerodavni jer nisu očitani unutar vremenskog okvira.
> Oni na kojima su bile samo sjene.. to su sjene koje sam samo ja mogla vidjeti,  ne vjerujem da bi muž vidio.  
> Ovaj koji se jako vidi je od 25 i nema šanse da je ispravan. 
> Otići ću danas do apoteke po neki od 10 i sigurna sam da neće na njemu biti ništa .


Ja ti kazem da bude sto posto

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Ja ti kazem da bude sto posto
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


U šta se Kladimo?

----------


## ljube555

> U šta se Kladimo?


U kavu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ovo je moj plan. Piskiti cu jos nekoliko testova i pratiti situaciju pa ako ne dodje menga do utorka, vaditi cu betu u utorak. Ako bude povisena, u cetvrtak opet. Ako se normalno dupla, cekam da vidim sto ce se desit. A ako stagnira i samo je povisena, ici cu u bolnicu da oni vide sto se dogadja. Ako je od 0-5 onda dalje cekam mengu.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Hcg se pocne proizvoditi nakon implantacije koja se događa 6-12 dana nakon ovulacije, obično 10 dana. Tko zna kad je bila O lako moze izracunati kada najranije moze biti sjena ili pozitivno.
Meni je danas 9dpo (iako nisam sigurna je li to bila O jer mi je laički nemoguće da je O 28.dc)

Curke koje imate sjenu želim da se pretvore u prave pluseve :’) 
Ja sam još na čekanju, ne želim se razočarati pa ne radim još testove.
Od “simptoma” jedino ogromne cice i bolne. Probadanja mi nestala nakon one količine lijekova neku večer.

----------


## Buncek

Iako zbog ove korone mi bas i nije pametno ici po labosima. Vjerojatno onda necu ici.... samo cu cekati pa sto bude.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Ja ti kazem da bude sto posto
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk




I ja mislim da je. Razlilo se vjerojatno zbog prevelike kolicine mokrace. 
Kome treba testova šaljem, dobila sam dosta ovih pro matris sa ovulacijskim trakicama  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim.
Jasno je da sam i ja nestrpljiva i da me zanima što je se to dogodilo s tim testom jučer.  
Vjerojatnost da će mi bilo koji test išta pokazati danas po meni je ravna 0 iz sasvim jednostavnog razloga..
Od jutros sam išla minimalno 10 puta piškiti.
A jučer je bio samo 8dpo..a test je bio od 25.. 
Logički gledano veća je vjerojatnost da je bio neki nesipravan nego da je zbilja tolika beta u pitanju.

----------


## mašnica

Zakuhalo se ovdje jako!
*Buncek* i ja vidim laganu sjenu, to je bio test od 10 ili 25? Pricekaj  jos jedan dan pa ponovi s 1.jutarnjom.

*Garawa* itekako se vidi sjena i to jos sa
25 osjetljivosti! 

Cure dok god nema M ima nade drzimo fige da je to to!

Ja jucer dobila trakice LH pocela sam pratiti u 15h popodne i  19h kako ste mi dale savjet. I bazalnu mjerim 3.dan. Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

> Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim.
> Jasno je da sam i ja nestrpljiva i da me zanima što je se to dogodilo s tim testom jučer.  
> Vjerojatnost da će mi bilo koji test išta pokazati danas po meni je ravna 0 iz sasvim jednostavnog razloga..
> Od jutros sam išla minimalno 10 puta piškiti.
> A jučer je bio samo 8dpo..a test je bio od 25.. 
> Logički gledano veća je vjerojatnost da je bio neki nesipravan nego da je zbilja tolika beta u pitanju.


Mozda imas dvojcike ili trojkice pa beta dupla

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Masnica, to su oni testovi one step, 10 osjetljivosti. Meni pokazuju sjenu jos od subote, ali danas je najjaca do sad. U zivo se puno bolje vidi. Bas zato sto mi pokazuju jos od subote mi je ful sumnjivo. Ma vidjet cemo... uz brigu oko korone, potresa i malenog nije mi sad to neki ogroman stres. Sta bude bit ce. Ako dodje menga, javim. Najsmijesnije mi je sto sam zadnjih 5 i pol tjedana jako puno vjezbala i kretala se, nisam jela slatko osim voca. Uspjela sam cak smrsaviti 2 kg. Nije puno, al s obzirom da sam jela normalno nije ni malo. Vjerojatno je ovo samo evaporacijska jer sam je isto uslikala tek nakon sat vremena, a menga mi kasni zbog stresa, duphastona i svega... Garawa drzi se... Čujemo se iducih dana.

----------


## ljube555

Pikulica, kad mi dvje cemo test raditi...??? Ja sam mislila na sam uskrs iako cu to napraviti radi reda posto nikakvu nadu nemam... u ned.ce mi biti 12dno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Svi nesto krenuli sa uskrsnima plusicima pa mozda bit cemo i mi te sreca iako za sebe nisam siguna[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Pikulica, kad mi dvje cemo test raditi...??? Ja sam mislila na sam uskrs iako cu to napraviti radi reda posto nikakvu nadu nemam... u ned.ce mi biti 12dno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk



I meni ce na Uskrs biti 12dpo, a i nakon zadnjeg bitnog odnosa tako da mislim da je realno tad ga napravit. A na Uskrs mi je rođendan pa ne bi bilo loše jedan + dobiti  :Smile:  

Ovo sve ranije mislim da nema smisla, ne mogu vise gatati  je li sjena ili nije, iako ja se vec osjecam trudno  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   napuhnuta sam, cice me ubijaju, a ja inace nemam nikakve klasicne simptome pred PMS osim deranja kroz kuću  :Laughing: 

Doduše strah me i ovih lijekova sto sam morala popit.
Ja sam odlučila da sam trudna.  :Laughing:  
Službeno prosvirala  od karantene

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim.
> Jasno je da sam i ja nestrpljiva i da me zanima što je se to dogodilo s tim testom jučer.  
> Vjerojatnost da će mi bilo koji test išta pokazati danas po meni je ravna 0 iz sasvim jednostavnog razloga..
> Od jutros sam išla minimalno 10 puta piškiti.
> A jučer je bio samo 8dpo..a test je bio od 25.. 
> Logički gledano veća je vjerojatnost da je bio neki nesipravan nego da je zbilja tolika beta u pitanju.


Garawa uzmi neki od 10 osjetljivosti i ujutro s prvim urinom.

----------


## IvchyOs

Garawa držim fige! Neka bude + kao kuća! 
Kod mene ništa na trakicama...ni sluzi ni ništa...a nekidan je izgledalo kao da rano počinje ovaj ciklus...

----------


## Garawa

Ljube je dužna kavu. 
Kao što sam i rekla.. onaj pozitivan test je bio s greškom.  :cupakosu:

----------


## mašnica

Ma neee..kako sad s greškom?

----------


## Garawa

> Ma neee..kako sad s greškom?


A eto.  Bila sam u apoteci, kupila od 10 osjetljivosti i čista 0

----------


## Pikulica1985

> A eto.  Bila sam u apoteci, kupila od 10 osjetljivosti i čista 0


Garawa mozda ti je jos prerano, ti si imala peak kad i ja, 30.3.?

----------


## Buncek

Garawa, netko je rekao dok ne dodje M ima nade. Ipak ti nije jutarnji...

----------


## ljube555

> Garawa, netko je rekao dok ne dodje M ima nade. Ipak ti nije jutarnji...


Sutra ocekujemo testic novi ili???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Mene tako napuhnulo to jednostavno nevjerojatno... pukla budem... ko zaba sam...i neki bas pritisak osjecam

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pearl 22

Pa ovdje je stvarno napeto. Buncek, Garawa još uvijek ima nade. A i šta nam drugo preostaje...
Kod mene 8.dc. Iako sam bila skroz opuštena i dobro smo to pokrili (do potresa naravno, nakon toga mi više nije bilo do ničega) , nažalost nije uspjelo. Iskreno jedva čekam da prođe ovo sve i da možemo nastaviti s potpomognutom. 
Ali eto vrijeme ide,još koji dan i O tako da nastavljamo s akcijom....

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
10.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 38.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

Garawa, mislim da ti je zaista bilo prerano da bi se vidjelo. 
Buncek,ima li novosti kod tebe? 
Ljube, ma ta napuhanost nije relevantna u ovo vrijeme karantene. Ja sam stalno naduta od hrane.

----------


## Garawa

Jutro.
 Ja sam ovaj ciklus otpisala.. 
Jednostavno svi neki nazovi simptomi su nestali.. 
Testovi su došli jutros pa ću sutra ipak probati napraviti.. mislim da bi sutra trebalo se vidjeti nešto osim onih nekih sjena koje sam hvatala..

----------


## Buncek

Jutros sam napravila clearblue digital da vise ne hvatam sjene. Nema trudnoce, jos samo da dodje menga.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Jutros sam napravila clearblue digital da vise ne hvatam sjene. Nema trudnoce, jos samo da dodje menga.


Pa kako i kod tebe???? Mislim u cudu sam ... 

Mene osjecuje isti scenariji pa cu uskoro pridruziti se vama

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Nikad ne znas ljube... mozda kod tebe bude vise srece. Ja jos uvijek nemam neke simptome PMS-a. Mrvicu me zna dole zaboliti, nadam se da menga dolazi. Imam od jucer grceve u nogama i to me bas muci. Temp mi je u gornjim vrijednostima, izmedju 36,9-37,0. Ali to mi se ne cini dovoljno visoko da bih posumnjala na koronu. Nije da nemam respiratornih problema, ali to je od alergije "na proljece". Povremeno kihnem i ujutro me svrbi nos i bude sukrvice.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Kod mene krenuli oni pravi PMS grčevi  :Sad:  9 ili 10dpo, taman da krenu šarafit.

----------


## ljube555

> Kod mene krenuli oni pravi PMS grčevi  9 ili 10dpo, taman da krenu šarafit.


Imas pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Hjooj napisala sam roman podrške i ode...

Daklecurr glavu gore, nemojte sad negativno i odustajanje. Ma sve to stalno prolazimo, ako slucajno i nije idemo dalje hrabro nema odustajanja zato smo i ovdje.

Ja sam si naručila od neke poznate fitoterapeutkinje kapi i caj za hormone, ovulaciju, stres, trudnoću neki mix kazu da je jako dobar pa cemo vidjeti. U utorak mi stize.

Danas me štrecaju jajnici malo desno malo lijevo mozda pripreme za ovulaciju. Trakice su jos sve jednake jacine. Jos sam se i s muzem porjeckala i mislim si kud bas sad kad treba u akciju uhh..

----------


## Himalaya

Ja sam dobila svoju vješticu  :Sad: 
Ljube, nikad ne znaš. Voljela bih da te iznenadi. 
Mašnice, jedan pomirdbeni izgladi sve nesuglasice  :Grin: 
Buncek, i meni je od alergije tako, ali samo ujutro. Vjerujem da ipak nije korona.

----------


## BornToRun

> Ja sam si naručila od neke poznate fitoterapeutkinje kapi i caj za hormone, ovulaciju, stres, trudnoću neki mix kazu da je jako dobar pa cemo vidjeti. U utorak mi stize.


Može na pm kontakt gospođe s proizvodima. 
Pijem vrkutu trenutno, razmišljam uzeti još nešto od konopljike, ali radije bi neki mix koji sve pokriva nego da moram paziti da ne zaboravim sve što imam za popiti.[emoji3]

Imam pitanje za cure koje pobožno mjere bbt kao i ja. [emoji56] U prvom dijelu ciklusa, jel vam bbt bude stalno ista ili malo šeta? Npr. meni je jučer bila 36,18 a danas 36,51. Koliko shvaćam, sve ispod 36,6 bi trebalo bit ok....

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Može na pm kontakt gospođe s proizvodima. 
> Pijem vrkutu trenutno, razmišljam uzeti još nešto od konopljike, ali radije bi neki mix koji sve pokriva nego da moram paziti da ne zaboravim sve što imam za popiti.[emoji3]
> 
> Imam pitanje za cure koje pobožno mjere bbt kao i ja. [emoji56] U prvom dijelu ciklusa, jel vam bbt bude stalno ista ili malo šeta? Npr. meni je jučer bila 36,18 a danas 36,51. Koliko shvaćam, sve ispod 36,6 bi trebalo bit ok....
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk


Ja na temp.vise uopce ne obracam paznju...ni u prvom ni u drugom dijelu ciklusa...posto stalno skace .. i mislim da to i nije bas mjerodavno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BornToRun

> Ja na temp.vise uopce ne obracam paznju...ni u prvom ni u drugom dijelu ciklusa...posto stalno skace .. i mislim da to i nije bas mjerodavno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja ću probat mjeriti barem do ljeta, možda ulovim neki obrazac koji postoji.
Inače, proučila sam malo što znači skraćena lutealna faza, nisam baš sretna s tim šta piše.... Probat ću biljnim preparatima dovest progesteron u normalu, možda uspije. 

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

*BornToRun* ne mogu ti poslati pp jer imas premalo postova na forumu, nova si, ne znam koja je granica. Ako ne smije pisati nek moderatori brišu...nemam korist nikakvu. Botana fitocentar pošaljes sve na mail. Ja roman napisala pa mi dr.Ksenija odgovorila. 

Što se tiče mjerenja temp. ja sam tek počela prije par dana i ovako mi idu: 36.5, 36.0, 35.9, 36.2...a vidjet cemo.

----------


## BornToRun

Tnx na preporuci, kontaktirati ću ish ovih dana [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Utješila si me s bbt, i meni svaki dan nešto drugo izmjeri, valjda treba biti tako. 

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ugooglaj bazalna temperatura i klikni slike pa ces vidjeti taznih grafova ima...po meni to je ok..

----------


## mašnica

Raznih*

----------


## Buncek

Cure, ja samo znam da bi toplomjer trebao biti na dvije decimale ako se vec trudite mjeriti bazalnu.

----------


## mašnica

Ja ga nemam...ali citala samda je ok i na jednu decim.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
11.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 39.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## ljube555

Pikulica , gdje si???? Kako situacija kod tebi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

Oplakivanje :Sad: 
Ne znam kad sam se ovako isplakala  :Sad: 
Krvavi krug na ulosku vel 5 kn i kad se brisem. Vjerojatno ce sutra krenut kako treba. Najusraniji rođendan ikad.

----------


## Garawa

> Oplakivanje
> Ne znam kad sam se ovako isplakala 
> Krvavi krug na ulosku vel 5 kn i kad se brisem. Vjerojatno ce sutra krenut kako treba. Najusraniji rođendan ikad.


Zao mi je.. i kod mene je nešto krenulo..  :Sad:

----------


## IvchyOs

> Oplakivanje
> Ne znam kad sam se ovako isplakala 
> Krvavi krug na ulosku vel 5 kn i kad se brisem. Vjerojatno ce sutra krenut kako treba. Najusraniji rođendan ikad.


Ajoj...žao mi je  :grouphug: 
Svejedno sretan rođendan  :Heart: 

Ja sam na vi sa tom bbt...morala bih malo bolje proučiti to. Nisam ni pokušavala. Idem pročitati šta ste pisale.

----------


## mašnica

Pikuli :' drz se.  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Oplakivanje
> Ne znam kad sam se ovako isplakala 
> Krvavi krug na ulosku vel 5 kn i kad se brisem. Vjerojatno ce sutra krenut kako treba. Najusraniji rođendan ikad.


Zao mi je, grlim jako[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Oplakivanje
> Ne znam kad sam se ovako isplakala 
> Krvavi krug na ulosku vel 5 kn i kad se brisem. Vjerojatno ce sutra krenut kako treba. Najusraniji rođendan ikad.


A da probas svejedno test napraviti ??? Mozda implantac.krvarenje... ako peak bio 30.3 onda malo prerano za M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Pikulica1985

> A da probas svejedno test napraviti ??? Mozda implantac.krvarenje... ako peak bio 30.3 onda malo prerano za M
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube ne vjerujem  :Sad:

----------


## Buncek

Pikulice žao mi je  :Sad:  i meni je krenulo nekakvo smedjarenje.

----------


## Garawa

Dobro jutro svima..
Sretan Vam Uskrs ♡♡

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
12.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~40.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~  26.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Sretan Uskrs!

----------


## ljube555

Cure, SRETAN USKRS!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Sretan Uskrs svima i vasim obiteljima! I vise od nasih pluseva i uspjesnih trudnoca nam svima zelim mir i dobro u vidu oslobadjanja od korone, potresa i nastavljanja nasih zivota u sto slicnijem obliku onom prije korone, ako ne i boljem. Neka nas ova situacija bar nauci da budemo zahvalniji na manjim stvarima: odlazak na kavu s prijateljicom, na koncert, u kazalist, na veceru u restoran, na svadbu, kod bake na rucak, vodjenje djeteta u lokalni parkic... 
Sutra mi pisite 2 dc. Nisam ovaj put nesretna, nisam se ni nadala trudnoci pa me sokirala ona sjena i kasnjenje menge.

----------


## mašnica

Sretan Uskrs drage cure vama i vasim obiteljima! Zelim nam svima do iduceg da imamo male mirisne smotuljkice uz sebe. Neka krenu plusevi :Heart:

----------


## IvchyOs

Sretan Uskrs svima  :Heart:

----------


## JelenaR

Cure Sretan vam.Uskrs.....i vasim najmilijim...neka vas cuva dragi Bog,i ako.Bog da da svi ugledamo svoje plusice ubrzo

----------


## mašnica

*JelenaR* a kako si nam ti? Što ima kod tebe?

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam tu starosjedalica [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Vrijeme mi je da maknim se na drugu temu... [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ljube ne ideš ti nikuda no no

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube ne ideš ti nikuda no no


Neka prvo vas ispratim a onda cu otici dal tako????[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] malo predugo sam vec na odbrojavanju[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

> *JelenaR* a kako si nam ti? Što ima kod tebe?


A dobro sam....tako...jos uvijek nista novo..ova izolacija ubija,i tako....a kako ste vi curke??

----------


## ljube555

> A dobro sam....tako...jos uvijek nista novo..ova izolacija ubija,i tako....a kako ste vi curke??


Isto kako i ti...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Curke jel stiže peek još malo? Mjerila sam oko 14,15h i oko 19,20h. Dakle 2x dnevno: https://ibb.co/rvC5sBK

----------


## ljube555

> Curke jel stiže peek još malo? Mjerila sam oko 14,15h i oko 19,20h. Dakle 2x dnevno: https://ibb.co/rvC5sBK


Hmmmm... prekosutra mozda ali sutra sumnjam

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Curke jel stiže peek još malo? Mjerila sam oko 14,15h i oko 19,20h. Dakle 2x dnevno: https://ibb.co/rvC5sBK


Probaj sutra ranije oko 11 sati za svaki slučaj.. makar i tri puta piskila 
Nisam pametna..dosta mi ta testna djeluje svijetlo

----------


## mašnica

Ma pokrit cemo mi to kako god...na slici je svjetlije malo nego uzivo. Budem popratila.

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
13.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~41.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~~10.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc

Tako treba mašnice! Sve pokrivaj! 
Cure, kako ste se provele za Uskrs?

----------


## Pikulica1985

2.dc.
Sretan Uskrs svima!

----------


## Garawa

Jučer smo dan proveli u brdu..šetali šumom i baš je bilo lijepo izaći iz stana napokon. 
Kod mene sutra piši 2dc.. 
Napokon je nakon dva dana muljanja krenula prava menga.

----------


## ljube555

Samo da javim... test neg.

I razmisljam da odustajem skroz od svega... jednostavno ne ide i nece vise..samo mucim se i nista drugo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

> Samo da javim... test neg.
> 
> I razmisljam da odustajem skroz od svega... jednostavno ne ide i nece vise..samo mucim se i nista drugo
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Žao mi je  :grouphug: 
Zato sam se ja učlanila ovamo, da se probam odgovoriti od odustajanja. Čitam vaša ohrabrivanja i sama sebi držim bukvicu. 
Teško je. Što god odlučiš, ne znaš jesi pametno odlučio.

----------


## Garawa

> Žao mi je 
> Zato sam se ja učlanila ovamo, da se probam odgovoriti od odustajanja. Čitam vaša ohrabrivanja i sama sebi držim bukvicu. 
> Teško je. Što god odlučiš, ne znaš jesi pametno odlučio.


Tako je.. nema odustajanja.. samo pozitivno.

----------


## Garawa

Jutro.. danas ipak piši 1dc.. 
Jučer je bila samo najava.. 
Baš me je izmučilo ovaj mjesec.. od 6dpo imala sam neki sumnjiv iscjedak koji dođe i ode..
Bila sam sigurna da je ovo naš mjesec kada ćemo ugledati toliko željene plusiće.. 
Novi ciklus nove borbe.. 
Ja sam se odlučila posvetiti malo više sebi.. 
Izgovora za ne vježbanje ili zdravu prehranu više nema.. 
Tijelo se napokon odmorilo fizički..i idem u neke nove izazove.. skinuti koju kilicu i tako   :utezi:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
14.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~~11.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

Žao mi je cure  :grouphug: 
Nemojte odustati. Posvetite se sebi. 
Garawa, sviđaju mi se tvoje odluke.

----------


## IvchyOs

Meni danas jako tamna testna linija na trakici. 
Ne kužim...ali sluzi nigdje...  :Unsure: 
I to baš danas kad je nemoguće hopsati....

----------


## Garawa

> Meni danas jako tamna testna linija na trakici. 
> Ne kužim...ali sluzi nigdje... 
> I to baš danas kad je nemoguće hopsati....


Hoćeš staviti sliku?

----------


## IvchyOs

> Hoćeš staviti sliku?


Ne mogu stavljati slike  :Undecided:

----------


## Garawa

https://imgbbb.com upload slike..i onda nam zaljepis link

----------


## IvchyOs

https://imgbbb.com/image/TWiIwW

Vidi se?

----------


## Garawa

Da,da.. po meni je ovo peak.. 
Kad muž dolazi.. nadam se da ćete uspjeti pokriti

----------


## mašnica

Meni se cini da je testna mrvicu jos svjetlija ali svakako stiže.

----------


## ljube555

> https://imgbbb.com/image/TWiIwW
> 
> Vidi se?


To ti je peak

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure , tko koristio macu od vas ??? Dal pije se u toku M ili ne??? I dal pije se celi ciklus???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Nemam iskustva...to si tek počela piti ili? Vidim da su jako dobre recenzije na netu. Javi kako utječe na tebe..

----------


## mašnica

Ja počinjem piti čaj i kapi biljne mi stigle. Čaj se pije stalno a u njega se dodaju kapi. Ima ih 2 vrste jedne su za 1.dio, a druge za 2.dio ciklusa.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja počinjem piti čaj i kapi biljne mi stigle. Čaj se pije stalno a u njega se dodaju kapi. Ima ih 2 vrste jedne su za 1.dio, a druge za 2.dio ciklusa.


Mozes poslatti sliku na pp ili tu stavis link kako to izgleda i caj i kapi i koji sastav caj i kapi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

https://ibb.co/MgQ0qX1

Nadam se da se vidi sve

----------


## ljube555

> https://ibb.co/MgQ0qX1
> 
> Nadam se da se vidi sve


Koja cijena ??? I gdje si to narucila???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BornToRun

> Ja počinjem piti čaj i kapi biljne mi stigle. Čaj se pije stalno a u njega se dodaju kapi. Ima ih 2 vrste jedne su za 1.dio, a druge za 2.dio ciklusa.


E, i ja danas počinjem. Dobila sam isto kao ti.[emoji3][emoji3]
 Ima da se nalijevamo svaki dan. [emoji41]
Čaj mi se upravo hladi, još malo pa brojim kapi unutra.

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Botana fitocentar u Zg, googlaj, pošalješ mail napišeš što te muči i ona složi terapiju. 350kn mjesec i pol dana je cijelo pakiranje. Malo skupo ali kazem...hvale doktoricu po netu a i nije neki šarlatan.

----------


## mašnica

> E, i ja danas počinjem. Dobila sam isto kao ti.[emoji3][emoji3]
>  Ima da se nalijevamo svaki dan. [emoji41]
> Čaj mi se upravo hladi, još malo pa brojim kapi unutra.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk


Skroz je ugodnog okusa. Sretno  nam bilo.

Nego...ja sam se unazad 4,5 dana pocela buditi u 3,4ujutro...i onda mjerim bazalnu jer u 7 kad se budim inace bojim se vise ne vrijedi..uh sve mi se bude poremetilo

----------


## Pikulica1985

Je li se ijedna od vas bori sa sekundarnom neplodnošću?

----------


## Garawa

> Je li se ijedna od vas bori sa sekundarnom neplodnošću?


Ja s bivšim mužem imam dvije cure
Sada nakon nekoliko mjeseci pokušaja s ovim ne uspijeva nam iako je uspjelo prošle godine ali trudnoća nije opstala. 
Nista nismo poduzimali po pitanju toga.

----------


## mašnica

Niti ja nemam nekih poteskoca i dijagnoza. Dvoje djece, mislim da smo ostali s njima trudni u roku odmah ckm prestali paziti. Prije 2 god sam ostala trudna i u 8TT je prestalo  :Heart:  kucati... tih davnih godina imala sam pcos...sad je sve ok nisam trebala nikakvu terapiju radi duzih ciklusa...ali eto...trudimo se...

----------


## IvchyOs

> Je li se ijedna od vas bori sa sekundarnom neplodnošću?


Ja sam već razmišljala o tome..nisam doduše još ništa poduzela. Sve se nekako nadam da je sve ok i da je samo loša sreća u pitanju.

----------


## Pikulica1985

A je li ijedna od vas rodila na carski? Moj zadnji porod je bio carski rez pa sam sad vec slozila u glavi da mi se nesto tu nije zafrklo kao priraslica ili zacepljenje. I koliko dugo aktivno pokusavate?

----------


## Garawa

Moja oba poroda su išla prirodno.. 
A pokušavamo cca 4 mjeseca

----------


## IvchyOs

> Da,da.. po meni je ovo peak.. 
> Kad muž dolazi.. nadam se da ćete uspjeti pokriti


Jutro. Eto pokrili smo i to..
A sad čekanje  :drama:  :cupakosu:

----------


## ljube555

Kod nas ne ide nakon kiretaze , inace sve ok... 6.7.2020 bude dvje god.nakon kiretaze... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Jutro. Eto pokrili smo i to..
> A sad čekanje


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mašnica

> Jutro. Eto pokrili smo i to..
> A sad čekanje


Dajte vi jos i danas za svaki slucaj  :Saint:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
15.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~~12.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Ljube, jesi li bila na hsg? Vidim ti u potpisu da si bila u postupcima. Odustala si od njih ili? 
Ivchy, i ja bih na vašem mjestu pokrila to još jednom.  :Wink:

----------


## IvchyOs

Nastojat ćemo  :Bouncing:

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 15.04.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
> 
> *Odbrojavalice*
> 
> ...


Nakon drugog djeteta ja nisam mogla zanositi dugi niz god i nakraju imala vanmatericnu nakon vanmatericke bila pauza god.dana... i isla obaviti hsg rtg i ispostavilo se potpuno zacepljenje obje dvje strane jajovoda... ali kako vrijeme islo dosla opet zelja za bebom i jedino na bilo da idemo na vantjelesnu posto rekli mi nakon hsg da necu prirodno vise i zato smo isli na ivf... to mi uspjelo iz drugog pokusaja odmah cim sam dobila nakon neuspjelog postupka M krenula u istom ciklusu i ostala trudna curica navrsila 21.3 cetiri god... kako smo prije dugi niz god.ne pazili i dijagnoza zacjepljeni jajovode i beba ivf nitko ne ocekivao neko cudo... nakon poroda cekala sam kontrolu kod gin.i sa sest i pol tjedana dr.dao zeleno svijetlo i taman dosao suprug i njemacke i naravno bio odnos nakon trudn.i  poroda posto bila sam na strogom mirovanju .. i nije bilo nista beba bila na prvom mjestu... taj prvi odnos rezultat cuda... nisam nista znala ni imala bilo kakve simptome osim kaj beba od dva mjeseca odbacila cicu i nije htjela vise...i naravno ja cekala M... ali posto dugo nije bilo M a mala vec navrsila 21.7 cetiri mjeseca ja 26.7 isla kod gin.koji u cudu ustanovio da je trudn.od 10tt... nakon poroda nisam ni dobila M i bio samo taj odnos... dok ta cetvrta beba bila navrsila god.dana u drugom mjesecu u trecem iz prve ostala trudna i odmah trojkice ali lose zavrsilo se sa 14+6 i bila kiretaza...6.7.2018... i od tad ne dolazi do trudnoce... sve super sa moje i supruga strane a trudnoci nema... bila sam prosle god.na hsg u osmom mjesecu i sve super prohodno... neznam vise sta bi mislila i zasto bog tako kazni...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Malo sam oduzila ali ne mogu to u kratkosti napisati...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Ljube, kućnom radinošću ostala si trudna s trojkicama? Baš imaš priču za romane...Nadam se da će ti se uskoro ostvariti želja i da ćeš ostati trudna. Možda da se nakon što sve ovo prođe javiš svome doktoru na humanoj i pokušate još jednom tamo. Ne znam što bih ti savjetovala...ne odustaj i želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, kućnom radinošću ostala si trudna s trojkicama? Baš imaš priču za romane...Nadam se da će ti se uskoro ostvariti želja i da ćeš ostati trudna. Možda da se nakon što sve ovo prođe javiš svome doktoru na humanoj i pokušate još jednom tamo. Ne znam što bih ti savjetovala...ne odustaj i želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta.


A ne bi vise..ponovo trebam svi nalaze pa muz radi vani i sve to tesko kombinirati... jedva smo tad uspijeli ... a bog dao dvje prirodne trudn.pa nema smisla da idem na ivf... ako bude super ako ne bude opet dobro... zelja jako nakon gubitka ali ne mofgu na silu... zahvalna sam bogu na cetvero njih...jos cu ovu god.pokusavati i odustajem...cim starije ides teze doci do trudnoci...ako do sada nije doslo pa sumnjam da ce biti iduci mjesece...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Mm i ja imamo dijete zaceto u 9. mj veze, niti smo pazili na plodne dane niti smo se nesto posebno trudili. Nismo se pazili nekoliko mjeseci i desilo se. Ima 3 godine. Drugo dijete nikako, vec sam drugi put pobacila. Htjela sam otici u humanu, ali desila se korona. Gin i privatnik rekli da su biokemijske, da se samo treba pogoditi dobar spermij i dobro jajasce, da je zbog godina. Imam 37.

----------


## ljube555

> Mm i ja imamo dijete zaceto u 9. mj veze, niti smo pazili na plodne dane niti smo se nesto posebno trudili. Nismo se pazili nekoliko mjeseci i desilo se. Ima 3 godine. Drugo dijete nikako, vec sam drugi put pobacila. Htjela sam otici u humanu, ali desila se korona. Gin i privatnik rekli da su biokemijske, da se samo treba pogoditi dobar spermij i dobro jajasce, da je zbog godina. Imam 37.


Ja imam 38

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

I ja 38. Meni moj gin.rekao isto..geni se nisu potrefili. A po godinama da mi je sve kao kod curice...

----------


## ljube555

> I ja 38. Meni moj gin.rekao isto..geni se nisu potrefili. A po godinama da mi je sve kao kod curice...


Pa tako i kod mene... sve super i hormone i progesteron i tsh i sve prohodno ali nikako ne dolazi... ne kuzim kako zadnje bili trojkice a sada nece ni jedno uhvatiti se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure, pazite samo s cajevima. Neki se ne bi smjeli piti nakon ovulacije u slucaju da je doslo do oplodnje. I mislim da se ne smiju piti cajevi ako je zena pod hormonskom terapijom. Tako da si proucite to sve dobro. 

Mi smo nakon skoro 4 godine urednih ciklusa, savrsenih nalaza, konstantnih peak-ova i stalnog pokrivanja ostali trudni cetvrti mjesec nakon hsg-a. Dal je to igralo ulogu ne znam. Znam da je moguce prehodati upalu neku da ni ne znamo za nju koja ce za sobom ostaviti priraslice i smanjiti prohodnost.

----------


## mašnica

Doktorica koja mi je slagala čaj rekla je da se mogu piti i u trudnoci ali ako bude promjena da joj javim. Kapi koje stavljam u čaj imam za prvu polovicu ciklusa i za drugu polovicu dakle nisu iste.

Ja joj vjerujem, žena ima pozitivna iskustva. Plus preporuča i slaže čajeve kad se ostane trudna za uspješnu trudnoću. Ali hvala Jagodicabobica!

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, pazite samo s cajevima. Neki se ne bi smjeli piti nakon ovulacije u slucaju da je doslo do oplodnje. I mislim da se ne smiju piti cajevi ako je zena pod hormonskom terapijom. Tako da si proucite to sve dobro. 
> 
> Mi smo nakon skoro 4 godine urednih ciklusa, savrsenih nalaza, konstantnih peak-ova i stalnog pokrivanja ostali trudni cetvrti mjesec nakon hsg-a. Dal je to igralo ulogu ne znam. Znam da je moguce prehodati upalu neku da ni ne znamo za nju koja ce za sobom ostaviti priraslice i smanjiti prohodnost.


Moji prohodne... bila pocetkom osmog mjeseca...ja cu poceti piti macu sa 1dc a suprug vec poceo...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

Čitala sam da je HSG bolna pretraga..
To bi me ginekologica trebala poslati? 
Na pregledu mi je rekla da sve izgleda uredno i da nema razloga za zabrinutost.

----------


## Pikulica1985

I ja i mm krecemo s macom cim nam stigne, samo jos nisam proguglala pije li se maca cijeli ciklus. 
I rekao mi je gin da pijem zeljezo, da je jako tesko zatrudnit s niskim zeljezom. I narucila sam se za folikulometriju od 10dc.

----------


## ljube555

> Čitala sam da je HSG bolna pretraga..
> To bi me ginekologica trebala poslati? 
> Na pregledu mi je rekla da sve izgleda uredno i da nema razloga za zabrinutost.


Vjeruj mi... vecinom njih kazu da u boln.hsg rtg bolni ali kratko traje... ja nisam htjela na njega ici posto prije puno god.uatanovljeno mi je bilo potpuno zacepljenje i uopce nikako napravljeno ali nisam osjecam uopce bol... a sada sam odlucila dok sam isla pocetkom osmog mjeseca onda sam isla privatno i platila to je bilo sono hsg uzv i stvarno velika razlika u pristupu prema tebe... u boln.si samo broj a privat osjecas se ko covjek... i nisam isto osjecala nikakvu bol... sve to traje lagano i postepeno da nema boli... i gledas na uzv kako tekucina prolazi po jajovodu... preporucam svakome... vrijedi svake kn... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> I ja i mm krecemo s macom cim nam stigne, samo jos nisam proguglala pije li se maca cijeli ciklus. 
> I rekao mi je gin da pijem zeljezo, da je jako tesko zatrudnit s niskim zeljezom. I narucila sam se za folikulometriju od 10dc.


Ja cu od 1dc ... i pratiti cu uz to i trakicama... i tamo deset ili 12dana nakon O cu pravit test... ako poz.prekidam ako neg.nastavljam... ako je ona za hormone pa mislim da pije se celi ciklus... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Maca utječe na ključne hormone kod žena i muškaraca. Pomaže u uspostavljanju ravnoteže razine estrogena i progesterona u tijelu, osigurava ženama uspješno održavanje trudnoće i smanjuje vrijeme do trudnoće. U odnosu na muškarce, kod kojih du istraživanja pokazala da maca može povećati zdravlje i funkciju spermija, poboljšati njihovu sposobnost za oplodnju.

Evo draga to sam nasla... ako regulira progesteron onda mislim da pije se celi ciklus

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Maca je zasigurno izvrsna superhrana koja dodaje prehrani kao dodatak tijekom procesa začeća. Prirodno povećava plodnost i uravnotežuje hormone. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

> Vjeruj mi... vecinom njih kazu da u boln.hsg rtg bolni ali kratko traje... ja nisam htjela na njega ici posto prije puno god.uatanovljeno mi je bilo potpuno zacepljenje i uopce nikako napravljeno ali nisam osjecam uopce bol... a sada sam odlucila dok sam isla pocetkom osmog mjeseca onda sam isla privatno i platila to je bilo sono hsg uzv i stvarno velika razlika u pristupu prema tebe... u boln.si samo broj a privat osjecas se ko covjek... i nisam isto osjecala nikakvu bol... sve to traje lagano i postepeno da nema boli... i gledas na uzv kako tekucina prolazi po jajovodu... preporucam svakome... vrijedi svake kn... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ako smijem pitati, koliko si platila i gdje si bila?

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
16.04.2020.
*
(Ne) čekalice*

ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~~13.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Ja sam bila na hsg u državnoj bolnici i nije mi bilo bolno jedino sam nakon imala neke grčeve, ali prošlo je nakon tablete. Toliko sam bila u paranoji i stresu zbog te pretrage, a na kraju sam iz bolnice odšetala, otišla po burek i na produženi vikend.

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam tužna..jucer i prekjucer nismo pokrivali muž radi po cijele dane ja u 22h padnem s nogu i nisam za ništa odem spavati a on dođe još kasnije...full jaki peak jučer još nije bio ali tamni...ljuta sam  na njega i sebe i ne znam...mozda bolje da se ne opterecujem ako bude bude ako ne nista cekanje...

Curke kako ste vi?

----------


## ljube555

> Ako smijem pitati, koliko si platila i gdje si bila?


1500kn... bila u varazdinu u Adarta pokiklinika

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jutro pisiti 1 dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Uh..zaredalo se  :Sad:  zao mi Ljube

----------


## Garawa

Mašnice,nemoj biti ljuta.. pošto ni peak nije bio.. pokrijete večeras makar. Ja sam svoga znala probuditi ujutro..ako profulamo navečer a nisam baš jutarnji tip..

----------


## IvchyOs

Nismo uspjeli pokriti jucer. A šta bude, bude...
Mašnice nemoj se ljutiti..večeras probate pa kako bude.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
17.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~~14.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~  2.dc

Ljube, žao mi je.

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 17.04.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
> ...


A nema veze... vec ja to prihvaćam ravnodusno... svjesna sam nece... god.igraju ipak neku malu ulogu... sluzi u plodne dane uopce nemam nakon kiretaze... i stalno mi ta sluz u glavi... gin.rekao da puno veliku ulogu igra i pomoc za spermice....

Pocela piti macu ja i muz i ja caj od lista maline... pa koristiti cu to tri mjeseca pa mjesec pauzu... bude bude ako ne bude ne bude... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

Čini se opet ništa i opet zbrljani ciklus...jučer neka sukrvica, danas me jajnici rasturaju, imam valunge kao da sam u menopauzi  :Confused:  :Undecided:  
Možda je od Duphastona...

----------


## JelenaR

Curke pozz.  Pisi me 2.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Čini se opet ništa i opet zbrljani ciklus...jučer neka sukrvica, danas me jajnici rasturaju, imam valunge kao da sam u menopauzi  
> Možda je od Duphastona...


Sukravica moze biti dok i O

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Curke pozz.  Pisi me 2.dc


Pa kam vec... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

> Sukravica moze biti dok i O
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Znam...zato i mislim da ništa od ovog ciklusa. Pokrivenost 0 bodova.

----------


## BornToRun

Kod mene trakica postaje sve tamnija, bazalna je i dalje niska, mislim da će sutra biti peak. Redovito se nalijevam čajem... So far so good.[emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Kod mene trakica postaje sve tamnija, bazalna je i dalje niska, mislim da će sutra biti peak. Redovito se nalijevam čajem... So far so good.[emoji3]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk


Sa kojim cajem??? Mislim da sam nesto propustila

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BornToRun

To je čaj koji je Mašinica prva naručila, mislim da je stavila i sliku. Uz čaj se piju i kapi. Prvi dio ciklusa jedne, a drugi dio ciklusa druge. 
Moj je problem što dođem s posla u 5, skuham litru čaja i onda cijelu večer pijem i cijelu noć idem na WC.[emoji849]


Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Mašinica :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Da bar jesam mašinica danas padam s nogu od umora jutros smo pokrivali mozda zato hihi...tlak mi popodne bio 100/70 otkucaji 60, vrtilo mi se slabina jedva stajala na nogama...loša neka mašina hihi.


Nego meni trakica danas ista kao i ovih dana ništa jača a već 20DC. Ma necu prognozirati kad ce peak valjda bude ovih dana.

Ja čaj skuham ujutro  odstoji po uputi i popijem ga do cca 15h. Ima na strani dvije iza tu sam pisala. Čaj za regulaciju hormona, menge i poboljšava plodnost.

Bazalnami jutros bila za 0.5 niža drugo ništa kod mene. Idem ranije na spavanac damozda rano jutro muza probudim

----------


## BornToRun

> Mašinica[emoji38][emoji38]


Sorry, autokorekt[emoji3526]


Poslano sa mog SM-A320FL koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ljube555 - ja sam zadnju trudnocu vodila u Adarti kod dr.J ...trebao mi je veseli i pozitivni doktor  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
18.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~  15.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~   7.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~   3.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 - ja sam zadnju trudnocu vodila u Adarti kod dr.J ...trebao mi je veseli i pozitivni doktor


Da draga... odusevljena sam sa njim!!!

A od kud si ti onda????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Sve smo u odbrojavalicama :grouphug: 

Jeste dobro curke? Danas radna akcija divan dan za posaditi vrt....

----------


## ljube555

> Sve smo u odbrojavalicama
> 
> Jeste dobro curke? Danas radna akcija divan dan za posaditi vrt....


Jucer sam celo popoldne bila na dvoristu...danas nastavlja se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

Daaa  :Very Happy: 
I mi smo na vrtu, baš uživamo

----------


## ljube555

Calista, javi se!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] mozda smo blizu da padne jedna kavica nakon KORONE[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ljube555 - nismo blizu  :Smile:  Ja zivim u SAD-u.
Inace sam iz ZG-a, a do dr.J sam dosla preko preporuke. Rodila sam klince u Vz-u.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
19.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~   4.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 - nismo blizu  Ja zivim u SAD-u.
> Inace sam iz ZG-a, a do dr.J sam dosla preko preporuke. Rodila sam klince u Vz-u.


[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Beti3

> [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, svaki ti post izgleda ovako, zagrade, slova "emoi" i neki broj.
Jako nečitljivo. 
I nervirajuće. 
Ovaj forum ima cijelu listu smajlića, samo klikni na ikonu  :Smile:    iznad posta koji pišeš i otvorit će ti se prozor, nakon toga klikni na "more", pa možeš birati po volji. Klikni na izabranog i zatvori prozor.
Pa će se vidjeti ovakve sličice  :worldcup:   :psiholog:  :alexis: 

Sve sam čekala da ćeš prestati sa tim zagradama i slovima: [emoi34], ali nisi.

Pravila foruma dozvoljavaju 5 emoia po postu.

----------


## ljube555

Himalaja, makni me sa liste

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Ljube, svaki ti post izgleda ovako, zagrade, slova "emoi" i neki broj.
> Jako nečitljivo. 
> I nervirajuće. 
> Ovaj forum ima cijelu listu smajlića, samo klikni na ikonu    iznad posta koji pišeš i otvorit će ti se prozor, nakon toga klikni na "more", pa možeš birati po volji. Klikni na izabranog i zatvori prozor.
> Pa će se vidjeti ovakve sličice  
> 
> Sve sam čekala da ćeš prestati sa tim zagradama i slovima: [emoi34], ali nisi.
> 
> Pravila foruma dozvoljavaju 5 emoia po postu.


I tebi je dosadno u životu.   :drek:

----------


## mašnica

*Beti* pa zar nije to zbog mobitela??

----------


## Buncek

Garawa, bas si me nasmijala. Ljube, a nemoj ici i ovako nas je malo. Meni ce nedostajati tvoji emoji.

----------


## ljube555

> Garawa, bas si me nasmijala. Ljube, a nemoj ici i ovako nas je malo. Meni ce nedostajati tvoji emoji.


Pa ja ne vidim te emoji ja njih vidim kao pravi koji stavim... ali ocito samo moje u pratnji pa nakon dvje god.nekome to zasmetalo..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ma necu otici... neka me i dalje prate i moji emoji... [emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

Ljube pa svuda ima dežurnih svetica, to sve tteba na ignore. Ako nisi admin ili moderator a pratis nečije emojije dvije godine, mislim da je jasno koliko je sati.. :ban:

----------


## Buncek

Beti nije ni na listi pa nema pravo glasa. Meni ne smeta, ja ne vidim smjeske ali mi je to simpa i prema tome si mi prepoznatljiva.

----------


## ljube555

Cure moji, hvala za veliku podrsku!!!!! [emoji3] 
Ljubim vas i grlim jako[emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube pa svuda ima dežurnih svetica, to sve tteba na ignore. Ako nisi admin ili moderator a pratis nečije emojije dvije godine, mislim da je jasno koliko je sati..


Ma jesam... ako njoj smeta neka ne ide  kod nas na odbrojavanje i ne cita moji emoji.. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Beti nije ni na listi pa nema pravo glasa. Meni ne smeta, ja ne vidim smjeske ali mi je to simpa i prema tome si mi prepoznatljiva.


Hvala draga, upravo ti napisala sve isto , sto mi je proslo kroz glavu dok sam procitala o sebe i mojima emoji... [emoji847]

Da nije ni na liste , mislim svasta

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja sam na hsg isla u Merkur, doktorice i sestre su bile stvarno drage. Uputila me doktorica koja me je vodila na Vuk Vrhovcu da odradim prije insemenacije. Po rijecima doktorice bila sam malo "pristopana" ali je ona to razbila. Bol je bila jaka, ali trajala je svega par sekundi. Preporuka je sat vremena nakon lezati, ja sam nakon pola sata bila obucena i pricala s muzem u hodniku jer sam se osjecala sasvim oke. Procitala sam svasta i kao sa svime u zivotu zakljucila da se ne isplati citati tudja iskustva jer svako tijelo je drugacije. Isla sam na tu pretragu mislec da ce me poslje danima boljeti, ali nije. A tih par sekundi boli, bez obzira na intenzitet, bi istrpila jos sto puta. I da, to je bio rtg hsg di se umetne katetar i pusta kontrast u materniste te prati rengenski. Prije toga je obavezno imati sterilne briseve da se ne bi neka moguca bakterija prenjela kontrastom dalje. 

Sretno cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
20.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*


*Odbrojavalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

Opa koja prepiska  :Laughing: 
Ljube, nemoj otići s liste. Međutim, kad sam čitala pravila foruma, zaista piše da su 3 dozvoljena 3 emoticona po objavi, ali ne vidim zašto nekome smetaju tvoji znakovi i slova. Bo...ima nas svakakvih.

----------


## ljube555

> *Lista za*
> 20.04.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> 
> *Odbrojavalice*
> 
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~~23.dc
> ...


Ne zamaram se sa nekim, tko mi nije bitan u zivotu[emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> *Lista za*
> 20.04.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> 
> *Odbrojavalice*
> 
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~~23.dc
> ...


Tko nama prvi za testic????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ja ne haha...ma meni peaka nema uopće na vodiku iako onk..pokrivamo svaki ili svaki drugi dan ovisno u umoru...

A ostale curke kak ste? Ja ako posumnjam test ce tamo za 2 tjedna haha

----------


## pearl 22

Uh već sam na 18dc. Vrijeme stvarno leti. 
Pokriveno kao i svaki mjesec samo nema rezultata. 
Testove ne radim od kada sam već davno imala dva pozitivna da bi za dva dana dobila. 
Već znam po bazalnoj prije nego trebam dobiti tako da mi je to najbolji pokazatelj. 
(Jedina trudnoća bila je nakon 14 mjeseci redovnog mjerenja bazalne i lh trakica)

----------


## Andydea123

> Je li se ijedna od vas bori sa sekundarnom neplodnošću?


Jesam ja. 6 godina. Hormoni bili koma,svasta nesto,da bi se otkrilo da nemam ovulacija skoro pa nikako. Uz prvu turu klomifena (1×1 kroz 5 dana) zatrudnila. Evo me u 27+1 tt. 
Samo uporno bez odustajanja!

----------


## ljube555

> Jesam ja. 6 godina. Hormoni bili koma,svasta nesto,da bi se otkrilo da nemam ovulacija skoro pa nikako. Uz prvu turu klomifena (1×1 kroz 5 dana) zatrudnila. Evo me u 27+1 tt. 
> Samo uporno bez odustajanja!


Ajme draga vec toliko!!!!  Onda stvarno sam dugo na liste!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BornToRun

> (Jedina trudnoća bila je nakon 14 mjeseci redovnog mjerenja bazalne i lh trakica)


Svaka čast na upornosti [emoji3]
Ja mislim sve skupa tek drugi mjesec i lagano mi već ide na živce. 
Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nije da ću odustati, ali da mi se da, jok... 
Inače, nisam sigurna za ovulaciju ovaj mjesec, ne znam jel mi crta tamnija od testne... Vidjet ćemo...[emoji2955]


Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Ajme draga vec toliko!!!!  Onda stvarno sam dugo na liste!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Leti vrijeme... Malo svratila vas povirit gdje ste sa listom. Ima vas prilicno. Bravo! Ahhh,kad se sjetim vodenja liste... i kad sam mislila da nikad necu zatrudnit. Sve se to na kraju poslozi. Samo budite uporne i ne odustajte! Saljem vam svima puse!  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

Andydea :Heart:  ajme već 27! Bravo bravo! Samo se ti nalukni k nama.

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea ajme već 27! Bravo bravo! Samo se ti nalukni k nama.


Naravno Mašnice,ipak vas je tu jos par dok sam ja listu vodila.  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Naravno Mašnice,ipak vas je tu jos par dok sam ja listu vodila.


A ima nas malo vise od par!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pearl 22

> Svaka čast na upornosti [emoji3]
> Ja mislim sve skupa tek drugi mjesec i lagano mi već ide na živce. 
> Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nije da ću odustati, ali da mi se da, jok.


Hvala.Ma sve kužim. Ne znam koliko pokušavate, ali ja iskreno nemam više živaca za to. Ipak sam bila mlađa 10 godina kada sam počela.(uskoro ću 39.) Sada nema šanse. Izmjerim ju samo prije nego trebam dobiti. Štednja... a i nekako me negativan test bolje pogodi nego pad temperature.
Već dobrih 6 godina pokušavanja za drugu bebu ali nas  neće. Sad čekamo da mpo odjeli i moja gin ponovno počnu s radom,pa  opet skupljanje nalaza jer mi je već pola toga isteklo. Valjda ću i ja više u postupak.

----------


## Calista

Probudila sam se sa migrenom...za par dana ocekujem m. Test necu ni raditi jer su nam klinci doma pa nema druzenja (moramo nesto smisliti)

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
21.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*


*Odbrojavalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~  10.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Sve smo dan za danom. 
Pearl, ja se isto nadam da će uskoro započeti s radom iako sam čula neka nagađanja da ako ne uspiju u lipnju, da će tek u rujnu otvoriti klinike. To još ništa ne znači jer su naklapanja, ali eto ja sam se pripremila na najgori scenarij.

----------


## Buncek

Andydea, svaka čast! Evo kad sam drugi put ostala trudna bila bi razlika izmedju djece 2 god i 3 mjeseca, drugi put 3,5 godine... ali oba puta nije bilo sretno. Vise ne razmisljam o razlici - samo da uspijem roditi jos jedno zdravo dijete. Na trece necu vise ni pomisljati jer sam ocito predugo cekala  :Smile:  sta bude, bit' ce. Samo da je zdravlja! Mislim da cu iduci tjedan nazvati privatno da mi iduci ciklus regulira klomifenom, na prvim konzultacijama je to bio prijedlog. Koliko vidim stanje s koronom se malo smirilo.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Bila na folikulometriji. Nista pametno nisam saznala. Bila sam na uzv 2.3. ove god i sve bilo uredno a danas mi kaze da imam miom mali kod desnog jajnika ali da ne smeta i da imam 2 priraslice na rezu od carskog. Da dodjem opet u petak, da humane nema do 9og mj. Da u medjuvremenu obavim briseve i da ce me naruciti na rtg hsg. U nas nema privatno hsg za radit  :Sad:

----------


## IvchyOs

Ja ću umrijet od ovog čekanja....  :gaah:  :gaah: 
Još 4 dana moram čekati... 
 :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> Ja ću umrijet od ovog čekanja.... 
> Još 4 dana moram čekati...


Najgori dane zadnji do M[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Meni sve ravno...kako bude bude... ajde jos malo Ivchy brzo to prodje

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
22.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*


*Odbrojavalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~  11.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

Najgore je to čekanje...

----------


## IvchyOs

Dobra stvar je što nema kao do sada smeđeg iscjetka koji uvijek imam pred M... sama sebi sam umislila da to nešto znači....

----------


## Garawa

> Dobra stvar je što nema kao do sada smeđeg iscjetka koji uvijek imam pred M... sama sebi sam umislila da to nešto znači....


Držim fige !! ++++++

----------


## IvchyOs

> Držim fige !! ++++++


Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Dobra stvar je što nema kao do sada smeđeg iscjetka koji uvijek imam pred M... sama sebi sam umislila da to nešto znači....


Sretno!!!![emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ajmo pozitivno i hrabro Ivchy sretnooo! Vec smo na 19.str bilo bi vrijeme za + netko...

----------


## mašnica

*BornToRun* kako ti sa čajem, jel osjecas kakve promjene? Mene štrecaju jajnici vise rekla bih i stolica mi urednija ajd bar to haha

----------


## Himalaya

A baš smo zapele na listi  :Laughing: 
Samo pozitivno i bit će plusića!

----------


## lotus5

MM skoro pa popio sve tablete koje je bio dobio od liječnika nakon lošeg spermiograma (kojeg je radio u prvom mjesecu), što se tiče trudnoće promjene nema. Sada bi opet trebao ponoviti spermiogram no humana ne radi zbog situacije. Nedavno se napunilo dvije godine da sam prestala piti kontracepcijske pilule.

----------


## IvchyOs

Ja sutra radim test. 
Upravo sam vidjela da umjesto smeđeg iscjetka imam obilni bijeli. Tako je bilo i u prvoj trudnoći. Znam da je rano ali ne mogu izdržati.

----------


## mašnica

Ma rano je...ajde javi nam  :Smile:

----------


## IvchyOs

> Ma rano je...ajde javi nam


Pokušavam se skulirati  :Laughing: 
Znam da je sigurno posljedica Duphastona, ali već godinu dana nisam imala ništa drugo nego užasni smeđi iscjedak 5-6 dana pred M pa me ovo šokiralo.

----------


## BornToRun

> *BornToRun* kako ti sa čajem, jel osjecas kakve promjene? Mene štrecaju jajnici vise rekla bih i stolica mi urednija ajd bar to haha


Idem na WC 2x u noći. [emoji3] To sam najviše primijetila. U drugom sam dijelu ciklusa, promijenila sam kapi i  pobožno pijem. Zasad ne vidim neke promjene jer sam krenula usred ciklusa s čajem pa mislim da mi treba više vremena. Kad sam podizala čaj, rekla sam gospođi koja ga radi da ću na ljeto ako ne bude trudnoće ići doktoru da napravim barem osnovne pretrage pa mi je rekla da je 2-3 mjeseca prekratak rok, trebala bi dulje piti da bi imalo učinka. A opet me strah da ne potrošim vrijeme ovako, a ispadne neki problem veći..
Što se tiče ovulacije, ne znam što misliti. Činilo mi se da je iz lijevog jajnika jer sam osjetila štrecanje i izbio mi prišt na bradi, trakice su pokazale ovulaciju, makar nisam sigurna da je crta bila tamnija od testne. Aplikacija u koju slikam trakice kaže da je bila, ali bazalna mi je i dalje niska. I danas mi je opet trakica tamnija nego jučer i prekjučer. Tak da, ja tu niš ne razumijem...[emoji51]



Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

Imaš sliku svoje tablice?

----------


## Garawa

> Ja sutra radim test. 
> Upravo sam vidjela da umjesto smeđeg iscjetka imam obilni bijeli. Tako je bilo i u prvoj trudnoći. Znam da je rano ali ne mogu izdržati.


Svakako javi.. vjerujem da ćeš prekinuti ovaj niz silnih minusa

----------


## BornToRun

> Imaš sliku svoje tablice?


Evo skrinšot aplikacije. Nadam se da se vidi. Dva dana nakon peaka skoro da nije bilo crte, danas se opet pojavila.  [emoji3166]

Poslano sa mog SM-A320FL koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

> Evo skrinšot aplikacije. Nadam se da se vidi. Dva dana nakon peaka skoro da nije bilo crte, danas se opet pojavila.  [emoji3166]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A320FL koristeći Tapatalk


Možda si naletjela na lošiji testić?  :Confused:

----------


## mašnica

16DC ja bih prije rekla da je bio peak

----------


## BornToRun

> 16DC ja bih prije rekla da je bio peak


I ja to računam kao peak. Ali od onda mi je bazalna skoro nepromijenjena, a danas je lh trakica opet tamnija. 
Ne znam, kak je vama? Jel vam mjerenje uvijek bude kao po špagici ili i vi imate ovakve ajmo reći čudne situacije pa su ih onda protumačite kako mislite da treba?
Ja sam očekivala da će to biti sve crno na bijelo, jasno do neba. [emoji41]

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Moje trakice su vec 10 dana iste i koji dan vise slabo...danas sam 25dc i malo je tamnija bila jutros u 11h. Sad navecer pak malo svjetila. Peak pravi jos nisam ulovila...sve nesto neizvjesno i cudno

----------


## BornToRun

A baš bezveze.... Trebalo bi bit jednostavno...[emoji51]

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Danas mi je iznad kuće letjela roda, neki dan 3 komada zajedno haha...

----------


## Garawa

BornToRun.. sliku tablice temperature..ali molim te stavi link.. 
Kad gledam ove lh, meni ni jedna ne izgleda kao peak..možda su zbilja lošije kvalitete pa zato.. 
Pitam te za tablicu temperature jer koliko sam čitala..tri dana povišena temperatura znači da je O bila dan prije tog povišenja..

----------


## mašnica

Ivchy čekamo te dobro jutro!

----------


## ljube555

Dobro jutro, hajde za dobro jutro jedan veseli plusić[emoji3]!!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

Jutro, dovela sam se pameti pa čekam s testom  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro, dovela sam se pameti pa čekam s testom [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


A jooooj, a mi svi cekamo!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

A jesi neka hahaha štrecaš me.

Idem ja LH ako ništa drugo. Od jutra me jako boli lijevi jajnik. Mozda bude konacno ta ovul.dosla

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
23.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 12.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

BornToRun, ni meni ne izgleda kao peak jer i na 16.dc je crtica slabija od testne. 
Mašnice, rode možda nešto znače  :Wink: 
Ivchy, javi što kaže test!

----------


## Garawa

> Jutro, dovela sam se pameti pa čekam s testom


Koja ti je dužina ciklusa?

----------


## IvchyOs

Jako varira. 25 - 35 dana. Malo se unormalilo sa Duphastonom pa mogu reći oko 27.

----------


## Garawa

Onda se opusti,rano je još za test.. 
ha ha čuj mene.. ja sam turbo nestrpljiva.. ali je zbilja rano.. 
Čekaj makar 12dpo pa onda pišni. 
Bilo bi super da na odbrojavanju imamo i uobičajenu dužinu ciklusa ha ha da ne ispitujemo stalno  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mašnica

Neke od nas bi voljele znati drugi dan nakon keksanja haha. 
Polako ima vremena. Ja sam u prve dvije trudnoce test radila kad mi je vec trbuh porastao hahahaha zarazile me arode.

----------


## spajalica

molim sve forumasice da procitaju pravila foruma
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54572-Pravila-ovog-foruma

na forumi izricito je zabranjeno
8. Koristiti slike u postovima – dozvoljeni su samo linkovi. U određenim situacijama postoje iznimke - osoblje foruma će odlučiti o iznimkama.

----------


## BornToRun

Sorryte za fotke, nisam već 100 godina bila aktivna na nekom forumu, sve sam zaboravila. [emoji56]
Inače, kod mene danas renesansa. Najjača lh crtica u cijelom ciklusu.

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Sorryte za fotke, nisam već 100 godina bila aktivna na nekom forumu, sve sam zaboravila. [emoji56]
> Inače, kod mene danas renesansa. Najjača lh crtica u cijelom ciklusu.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk


Stavi link od slike

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BornToRun

https://ibb.co/LRmYLfc

Evo, tu je moj slavni chart. Mislim da me lh trola ovaj mjesec. [emoji1] 

Poslano sa mog SM-A320FL koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> https://ibb.co/LRmYLfc
> 
> Evo, tu je moj slavni chart. Mislim da me lh trola ovaj mjesec. [emoji1] 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A320FL koristeći Tapatalk


Nije ni to jos peak...kako ja vidim

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BornToRun

I meni se čini da nije. Nikako da uhvatim da crta bude tamnija od testne...

Btw. Kako ste vi zadovoljne svojim ginekolozima u pogledu planiranja trudnoće?
Ja svoju ne volim ni inače jer je jako štura na riječima, kad ju pitam direktno što me zanima, odgovara dosta s visoka. Kad sam joj rekla da planiramo krenuti raditi na djetetu, odmah mi je htjela dati uputnicu za humanu reprodukciju ali ja nisam htjela. Jesmo debelo u tridesetima, ali kako nemamo nikakvih dokazanih problema, mislim da bi trebali prvo sami pokušati, pa tek ako ne ide onda ipak vidjet što ne štima.

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> I meni se čini da nije. Nikako da uhvatim da crta bude tamnija od testne...
> 
> Btw. Kako ste vi zadovoljne svojim ginekolozima u pogledu planiranja trudnoće?
> Ja svoju ne volim ni inače jer je jako štura na riječima, kad ju pitam direktno što me zanima, odgovara dosta s visoka. Kad sam joj rekla da planiramo krenuti raditi na djetetu, odmah mi je htjela dati uputnicu za humanu reprodukciju ali ja nisam htjela. Jesmo debelo u tridesetima, ali kako nemamo nikakvih dokazanih problema, mislim da bi trebali prvo sami pokušati, pa tek ako ne ide onda ipak vidjet što ne štima.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk


Imas pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
24.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 13.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

BornToRun, ni meni se ovo ne čini kao peak. Nakon 35 godine znatno se smanjuje plodnost kod žena te nakon 6 mjeseci neuspješnih ciljanih odnosa, ginekolozi bi trebali uputiti na humanu reprodukciju. Ja bih na tvome mjestu pokušavala ciljanima, ali i kad sve ovo prođe naručila se na pregled na humanoj. Vrijeme brzo prolazi. Evo ja sam na humanoj već godinu dana i nismo se pomaknuli s mrtve točke osim jedne inseminacije. Kod nas se čeka po mjesec dana za pregled, a da ne pričem kako sve sporo u postupcima ide. Ovo ti govorim da čisto znaš i za taj faktor na koji nećeš moć utjecati, ali ja se ipak nadam da će te iznenaditi jedan plusić iz kućne radinosti.

----------


## IvchyOs

Kad smo već kod tih testova, jel znate ima li u HR za kupiti First Response? Čula sam da je taj najosjetljiviji.

----------


## ljube555

> Kad smo već kod tih testova, jel znate ima li u HR za kupiti First Response? Čula sam da je taj najosjetljiviji.


Ja nisam nikad cula za to

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Kad smo već kod tih testova, jel znate ima li u HR za kupiti First Response? Čula sam da je taj najosjetljiviji.


Imas pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Kad smo već kod tih testova, jel znate ima li u HR za kupiti First Response? Čula sam da je taj najosjetljiviji.


Nema..niti možeš naručiti u hrvatsku..ja probala haha

----------


## IvchyOs

> Nema..niti možeš naručiti u hrvatsku..ja probala haha



Ah...šteta. Pitam za prijateljicu  :Grin:

----------


## IvchyOs

> Imas pp
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Uopće ne mogu otvoriti pp....

----------


## Garawa

> Ah...šteta. Pitam za prijateljicu


Oni su osjetljivi 6.3 mIU/mL , tako da i bolje možda što ih nema..

----------


## ljube555

> Uopće ne mogu otvoriti pp....


Imas previse toga izbrisi nesto

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Oni su osjetljivi 6.3 mIU/mL , tako da i bolje možda što ih nema..


Naravno, ti bi krenula testirati se od 5dno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Naravno, ti bi krenula testirati se od 5dno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ma jok..kasno je to.. hahahah

----------


## mašnica

Pitam za prijateljicu :Laughing:

----------


## IvchyOs

> Pitam za prijateljicu


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
25.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 14.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~10.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 25.04.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~~28.dc
> Calista ~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> ...


Jutro...kako brzo idu dane... ne stignes okrenuti se evo vec O blizu... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Jutro! Ja ne znam jesam li ju opce imala jer nista od mog peak-a

----------


## IvchyOs

Jutro! Još uvijek bijeli iscjedak, još uvijek ništa od uobičajenih znakova da će menga...već vidim kako ću se grdno razočarati ovaj ciklus  :No:

----------


## Garawa

Ja navijam da moja ne bude još dva dana..onda može.  :Laughing: 
Nema muža kući pa da se bas ne potrefi kad ga nema..

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Ja navijam da moja ne bude još dva dana..onda može. 
> Nema muža kući pa da se bas ne potrefi kad ga nema..


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Calista

Ja bi trebala dobit M (od 27-30) dana. Uginuo mi je pas rano ujutro (subota) i jako sam tuzna  :Sad:  Pas je imao 15.5 godina i spremali smo se da mu dolazi kraj, ali ipak ...
Sad bi me bas razveselio plus, ali radi situacije to je nemoguce.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
26.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 15.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc

Jutro cure! 
Kod mene bila O i sad čekanje. Grudi su me jučer počele rasturat. Dan nakon ovulacije. Često tako bude i traje do M.
Ivchy, ja imam taj obilni iscjedak prije M. Je li on prisutan i u trudnoći? 
Calista, baš mi je žao za pasića. Mi isto imamo jednog starčića od 15 godina i ne mogu zamislit da ga nema više. Drš se!

----------


## IvchyOs

> Ja bi trebala dobit M (od 27-30) dana. Uginuo mi je pas rano ujutro (subota) i jako sam tuzna  Pas je imao 15.5 godina i spremali smo se da mu dolazi kraj, ali ipak ...
> Sad bi me bas razveselio plus, ali radi situacije to je nemoguce.


Ajme žao mi je, to je strašno koliko god oni imali godina  :grouphug:

----------


## IvchyOs

> Lista za
> 26.04.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~~29.dc
> Calista ~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
> IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
> 
> ...


Da, kad sam bila trudna, to mi je bio prvi znak da ciklus ne ide uobičajeno. Jer inače ga nikada nemam nakon O.

----------


## Garawa

> Ja bi trebala dobit M (od 27-30) dana. Uginuo mi je pas rano ujutro (subota) i jako sam tuzna  Pas je imao 15.5 godina i spremali smo se da mu dolazi kraj, ali ipak ...
> Sad bi me bas razveselio plus, ali radi situacije to je nemoguce.


Zao mi je zbog pisca  :Love:

----------


## Himalaya

Onda je to dobar znak!

----------


## BornToRun

Mislim da kod mene ništa od ovulacije ovaj mjesec. Čekamo mengu pa sve ispočetka....[emoji849]

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Tako si i ja nekako mislim...jos 2 testa LH imam jucer je bila jaca sjena ali ne dovoljno. Bas ludo. Trbuh mi čvrst nekako jedino to i kad pojedem nekak mi cudno sjedne na zeludac kao da cu sve van. A malo nize osjecaj kao da mi curka stalno nesto. Pozdravljam ovim putem sve curke koje nas samo čitaju i škicaju i daju podršku znate koje ste  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

To će biti taj dan!! Curke moje 29.ti dan ciklusa stiže O i to sam dočekala: https://ibb.co/TYFjgz1 [ibb.co]

----------


## IvchyOs

> To će biti taj dan!! Curke moje 29.ti dan ciklusa stiže O i to sam dočekala: https://ibb.co/TYFjgz1 [ibb.co]


Op op a sad akcija  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:

----------


## ljube555

> To će biti taj dan!! Curke moje 29.ti dan ciklusa stiže O i to sam dočekala: https://ibb.co/TYFjgz1 [ibb.co]


Konacno.....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

2DC (ponedeljak) :/

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
27.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~30.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 16.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~12.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Mašnice, bravooo!
Calista, žao mi je  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 27.04.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~~30.dc
> IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~27.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
> 
> ...


Calista draga zao mi je[emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

Znači danas sam radila test i nije bio ispravan  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Nije mi se pojavila kontrolna linija. Jel se to ikome dogodilo?

----------


## Garawa

> Znači danas sam radila test i nije bio ispravan 
> Nije mi se pojavila kontrolna linija. Jel se to ikome dogodilo?


Ne..koji je test u pitanju ..da ga znam zaobići..

----------


## IvchyOs

Obični Clearblue...ne mogu vjerovati, to mi se prvi put ikad dogodilo.

----------


## ljube555

> Znači danas sam radila test i nije bio ispravan 
> Nije mi se pojavila kontrolna linija. Jel se to ikome dogodilo?


Prvi put cujem za to... kod meni ni jednom tako nije bilo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Calisa jako mi je zao zbog peseka, i jos vidim da je i vjestica stigla. Grozno! Izdrzi.

Masnice, jesi ju docekala  :Grin:  
Sretno i spretno! 

Ivchy, odi u ljekarnu/ducan di si kupila test, nek ti daju novi! Nisi djabe dala novce, ako je test neispravan duzni su ti dati drugi. Samo uzmi taj sa sobom.

----------


## Buncek

Cure, eto ja sam piskila ovaj ciklus LH trakice i vec sam mislila da nema ovulacije. Tek u subotu mi je poceo rasti LH na 14 dc, pa je na 15 dc bila linija ista kao testna i jucer je bila slicna kao na 14 dc. Slucajno sam bila kod ginekologa jucer i rekao mi je 2-3 odnosa danas-sutra-prekosutra. Sretna sam kaj su mi se produzili ciklusi no malo mi je cudno. Zadnjih par mjeseci sam promijenila to sto pijem cink i sto skoro ne jedem kekse/cokolade tj. jedem ih puno manje/rijedje. To mi je bila korizma pa sam nastavila s tim. Ustvari jedem voce, suho voce, med, napravim zdrave muffine od mrkve i jabuke i slicno. Nisam smrsavila osim mozda 1 kg (al to je vise zato sto se trudim napraviti svako dan vise od 10000 koraka), al se bolje osjecam. Tko zna, mozda ima veze ili je samo sok nakon spontanog.

----------


## mašnica

Znaci u nedjelju si imala peak kao i ja. Dakle idemo skupa. Mi isto pokrivali sad samo brojimo dane. Mene šarafe jajnici valjda i od onog čaja koji pijem sretno i pratimo se!

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
28.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~31.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~  17.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc

Buncek, znači ovulacija bi trebala biti danas-sutra-prekosutra? Zdrava prehrana i zdravi stil života stigurno utječu na hormone pa samim time i na ciklus. Ja sam isto izbacila šećer, ali mislim da bih trebala i ugljikohidrate. Nemam problema s kilama, ali bih voljela regulirati taj pcos jer osim toga ne znam što je kod nas prepreka.

----------


## IvchyOs

Vratili su mi jučer novce za test, očito je neispravan. 
Evo niti naznake od menge ili ičega vezanog uz mengu...

----------


## Buncek

Mašnice, mene isto jucer boljelo dole kao kad imam menstruaciju. Pratimo se!
Himalaya, da napisao je gin da je endometrij trolinijski i 11,8 mm. Lijevi jajnik s preovulacijskim folikulom. Dao mi je klomifen za iduci ciklus, ali je rekao da probamo i ovaj.

----------


## ljube555

> Vratili su mi jučer novce za test, očito je neispravan. 
> Evo niti naznake od menge ili ičega vezanog uz mengu...


Probaj test drugi napraviti

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Vratili su mi jučer novce za test, očito je neispravan. 
> Evo niti naznake od menge ili ičega vezanog uz mengu...


Čekaš sada sutra da ga radiš.. kupila si novi?

----------


## IvchyOs

Kupila sam novi, vidjet ću da li ću se testirati sutra ili prekosutra

----------


## mašnica

*IvchyOs* ima kakvih simptoma?

----------


## pearl 22

Bazalna potvrdila da ništa ni od ovog ciklusa. Danas sam baš nekako bezvoljna. Već dosta dugo mi se nekih dva dana prije nego trebam dobiti javi sukrvica u sluzi, a ovaj mjesec toga uopće  nije bilo pa sam dosta nade polagala u ovaj ciklus. 

Mašnica drago mi je što si dočekala pozitivnu lh trakicu. 
Ivchy navijam za plus...

----------


## IvchyOs

Mašnica ništa. Osim tog bijelog iscjetka ništa. 
Ili će biti plus ili najčudnija menga ikad. Prije će biti ovo drugo  :Undecided:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mašnica

Madaj ajde ima šanse dok ne dođe. Javi

----------


## Garawa

Kod mene je jučer bio peak..samo sada da temp.potvrdi O..pokriveno sve za sada..i krećem prema dva tjedna čekanja..  :Klap:

----------


## mašnica

Together  :grouphug:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
29.04.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~32.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 18.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~14.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

IvchyOs, sretno s testićem!

----------


## IvchyOs

Nema menge...test negativan....

----------


## lotus5

Meni danas 1DC, Himalaya molim maknuti me sa liste.
Zavod za humanu u Ri počinje s radom vjerojatno u 9.mjesecu kako mi je žena iz bolnice telefonski rekla. Treba čekati do tada :/

----------


## Garawa

> Nema menge...test negativan....


Jel sad već kasni? I koja je osjetljivost testa?

----------


## IvchyOs

> Jel sad već kasni? I koja je osjetljivost testa?


Piše 10.
Dosad je bilo šta trebalo biti, barem smeđi iscjedak. Ali niiiiišta.

----------


## Garawa

Znam da je teško čekati pa ako nemaš kineza onda sutra preskoči pa pišni prekosutra.. 
Kada si ti peak uhvatila? Koji dan ciklusa..

----------


## IvchyOs

> Znam da je teško čekati pa ako nemaš kineza onda sutra preskoči pa pišni prekosutra.. 
> Kada si ti peak uhvatila? Koji dan ciklusa..


Bio je ravni 14. dan

----------


## Buncek

Cure, mislim da nisam imala toliko odnosa u nekoliko dana od faksa.  :Smile:  Stvarno smo se potrudili. Sad slijedi cekanje. Sretno nam svima!

----------


## Pikulica1985

Ja sam jučer bila na folikulometriji, rekao je da je folikul 18mm, endometrij 7,8mm i zadebljan. Ulovio uzv-om jajnu stanicu i da bi po njegovom O trebala biti danas ili sutra. Peak jos nisam uhvatila.

----------


## Pikulica1985

https://ibb.co/pX89SzS

----------


## Himalaya

Lotus, ne znam koliko su ti pouzdane informacije za humanu u Ri jer je mene kontaktirala sestra s humane i rekla da će početi sljedeći tjedan s radom i da će me obavijestiti za termin koji sam trebala imati u ožujku. Jesi li sigurna u to da ne želiš biti na listi? Poštivat ću tvoju odluku i jako mi je žao za M.
Pikulice, i meni se čini da će O tek biti. Meni je folikul bio 19,5 i sljedeći dan je bila O.

----------


## Garawa

> Bio je ravni 14. dan


Ako sutra ne dođe to bi moglo biti to.. 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Garawa

Staviti ću svoje lh trakice možda nekome posluže za "usporedbu"
https://imgbbb.com/image/TEQmJN
Ako ovo nije bio peak onda ne znam što je..  :Cekam:

----------


## IvchyOs

> Ako sutra ne dođe to bi moglo biti to..


I opet test...ova u ljekarni će mi dati popust na količinu  :Laughing:

----------


## mašnica

Dobro jutro! Porast temp. 3.dan jupiii https://ibb.co/2SgN9wj

----------


## Garawa

Dobro jutro svima.. 
Ivchy..jesi radila testić?

----------


## IvchyOs

> Dobro jutro svima.. 
> Ivchy..jesi radila testić?


Jesam, negativan.
Nadam se da ću danas dobit da već završim s tim i počnem novi ciklus. 
Ah  :Sad:

----------


## Garawa

> Jesam, negativan.
> Nadam se da ću danas dobit da već završim s tim i počnem novi ciklus. 
> Ah


Uh, žao mi je.. 
Pa jel ima kakvih naznaka da dolazi...

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
30.04.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~~33.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~  19.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~15.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc

*Lotus*, maknula sam te s liste iako se nadam da ćeš se predomisliti. 
*Buncek*, ahahhah i mene ovo podsjeća na studentske dane. 
*Ivchy*, jako mi je žao  :grouphug: 
*Garawa*, mislim da je jako korisno što si stavila svoju sliku s lh trakicama i pokazala kako izgleda peak. Jeste li sve pokrili okolo i naokolo?

----------


## lotus5

Himalaya, par dana sam baš zvala zavod za humanu i nitko se nije javljao. Zatim sam na netu na stranici našla broj za "informacije" te mi se javila žena, rekla za 9.mjesec i ostavila mi mail na koji se mogu javiti. Poslala ga jesam ali niš od odgovora. 
Bit ću oduševljena ako se odjel zaista otvara i nastavlja s radom. 
Ako se poželim vratiti na listu javim se.

----------


## Himalaya

Lotus, meni su odgovorili nakon par dana i napisali da će započeti s radom početkom svibnja te da će me kontaktirati u vezi novog termina. Prilično sam sigurna da neće čekati rujan jer su i ostale cure potvrdile da su im se javili. Pretpostavljam da će prije obraditi pacijentice koje su imale zakazani termin i onda da će naručivati nove. Imaš na facebooku Rodinu grupu Neplodnost u kojoj ćeš pronaći jako puno korisnih informacija. Želim ti svu sreću i škicni nas tu i tamo. Možda ti dođe želja da nam se vratiš. Puse

----------


## Garawa

> *Garawa*, mislim da je jako korisno što si stavila svoju sliku s lh trakicama i pokazala kako izgleda peak. Jeste li sve pokrili okolo i naokolo?


Pokrili sve..i moram ti priznati baš mi je bio gušt  :Zaljubljen: 
Evo i tablica temperature 
https://imgbbb.com/image/TNPhAZ
Sad samo da mi sutra potvrdi da je bila O.i onda mir  :Grin:

----------


## Himalaya

Garawa, koliko je to odnosa cca? Mi smo ovaj ciklus 4. Više ne koristim trakice već pratim cervikalnu sluz i ostale signale koje mi tijelo šalje. Dan prije najobilnije sluzi, pa dan kad je sluz najobilnija, dan nakon i dan nakon svega toga. Možda bi trebali još koji dan prije, ali maksimalno smo imali 5 odnosa u 5 dana. Je li to dovoljno?  :Coffee:  Svaki put kad bi bila kod ginekologa potvrdio bi ovulaciju dan nakon najobilnije sluzi. Po tome se vodim...

----------


## Garawa

> Garawa, koliko je to odnosa cca? Mi smo ovaj ciklus 4. Više ne koristim trakice već pratim cervikalnu sluz i ostale signale koje mi tijelo šalje. Dan prije najobilnije sluzi, pa dan kad je sluz najobilnija, dan nakon i dan nakon svega toga. Možda bi trebali još koji dan prije, ali maksimalno smo imali 5 odnosa u 5 dana. Je li to dovoljno?  Svaki put kad bi bila kod ginekologa potvrdio bi ovulaciju dan nakon najobilnije sluzi. Po tome se vodim...


6 odnosa.. danas nismo jer ga nema..inače bi ja i to pokrila  :Bouncing:  
2 bi mogla spadati pod neplodno razdoblje ali ajde ga znaj  :Confused:

----------


## Himalaya

Sjedi 5!  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

Cure, maknite me sa popisa.
1) nemamo kad se posteno pokriti
2) strah nas je buducnosti (ekonomski gledano)
3) pas mi je otisao pa nisam raspolozena za nista
4) imamo online skolu i klinci mi bas nisu nesto bistri, pa zasto jos jednog lol

----------


## mašnica

Curke nam odlaze...bas me to zalosti  :Sad:

----------


## Calista

Ja cu vas skicati, ali dok se situacija ne smiri nema mi smisla biti na listi.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
01.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 20.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~16.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc

Calista, žao mi je zbog tvoje odluke. Želim ti sreću i da ti se poslože stvari u životu. 
Lista se smanjuje,ali ne tako da odlaze trudnice. Baš mi je žao.

----------


## IvchyOs

Pišite mi za jučer 1. dc

----------


## Buncek

Zao mi je Ivchy zbog m. Nadam se, cure da ce te se vratiti.
Imam pitanje. Kad gin kaze da je o bila na desnom jajniku, dal misli na svoje desno ili moje?

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Zao mi je Ivchy zbog m. Nadam se, cure da ce te se vratiti.
> Imam pitanje. Kad gin kaze da je o bila na desnom jajniku, dal misli na svoje desno ili moje?


Hahhaha to sam se i ja neki dan pitala. 
Iako na kraju sam skuzila, on kaze desni-to je moj lijevi. Znam jer me pritisnuo tocno kod oko jajnika da mi izmjeri folikul i da vidi ima li jajna stanica u njemu ili je prazan.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
02.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 21.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~17.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~  3.dc

Super pitanje Buncek. Ja sam uvijek mislila na moje desno da misli, ali sad sam sigurna da je mislio na svoje desno. Haha

----------


## Buncek

Mene malo bolucka moj lijevi jajnik, al sam mislila pa valjda covjek zna. No onda sam se sjetila da je njemu desno moja lijeva strana, a i velika prazna tocka je na uzv bila na lijevoj strani tj. na ekranu desnoj.

----------


## BornToRun

Mis mi ovaj mjesec izgleda profulali, ali ajde, tješim se da su mi neke stvari jasnije. Ovulacija mi izgleda dolazi oko 20-og dana ciklusa. Pobožno se nalijevam čajem i kapima, nadam se da će sljedeći ciklus biti školski.[emoji3]
Mengu očekujem oko 8.5.

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BornToRun

Dupli post.

----------


## Garawa

> Pišite mi za jučer 1. dc


Zao mi je..  :Love:

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Mene malo bolucka moj lijevi jajnik, al sam mislila pa valjda covjek zna. No onda sam se sjetila da je njemu desno moja lijeva strana, a i velika prazna tocka je na uzv bila na lijevoj strani tj. na ekranu desnoj.


Buncek kad je tebi O bila po doktoru?

----------


## IvchyOs

Joj treći dan katastrofa bolova...nisam imala ovakvu mengu već godinama.

----------


## Beti3

> Zao mi je Ivchy zbog m. Nadam se, cure da ce te se vratiti.
> Imam pitanje. Kad gin kaze da je o bila na desnom jajniku, dal misli na svoje desno ili moje?


Tvoje desno. Uvijek, uvijek, tvoje desno. Bez obzira koji dio tijela bio, uvijek se gleda pacijent.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
03.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~  36.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~~24.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 22.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~18.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~  4.dc

Hvala Beti na objašnjenju.
Ivchy,uf žao mi je. Brzo će proći.

----------


## mašnica

Jutro ženske! Kako ste? Sto ima novo? Ja evo dugi ciklus, danas mi je 6dpo i kao ozebli kad čeka sunce čekam 10dpo da napravim test cca...ovisi kako će se tijelo ponasati ili ako ne dodje M. Par dana mi u ustima suho i drvenasto, slinim jako i to je to...drugo nista..cekanje...sutra na posao pa ce vrijeme brze proci.

----------


## Garawa

> Joj treći dan katastrofa bolova...nisam imala ovakvu mengu već godinama.


Jesi nešto pila ovaj ciklus pa da je drugačije? Možda neka cista da je pukla?

----------


## Buncek

Pikulice, gin mi je u ponedjeljak rekao da ce uskoro ovulacija: danas, sutra, prekosutra. Kako mi je pik bio u nedjelju, a tek u utorak blijedo onda racunam da je bila u ponedjeljak na vecer moguce.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Pikulice, gin mi je u ponedjeljak rekao da ce uskoro ovulacija: danas, sutra, prekosutra. Kako mi je pik bio u nedjelju, a tek u utorak blijedo onda racunam da je bila u ponedjeljak na vecer moguce.


Ja nisam uspjela uloviti peak, ali u utorak mi je rekao da ce O biti u srijedu ili cetvrtak. S tim da smo uspjeli pokriti tek srijedu malo iza ponoci (odnosno to je vec cetvrtak rano ujutro)

----------


## Buncek

Moguce da ipak nije bilo prekasno. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
04.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 31.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Himalaya ~~~~~~~~25.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 23.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

Pikulice, možda stvarno niste zakasnili.

----------


## Buncek

Mi smo dobro pokrili: subota, ponedjeljak i utorak. Bilo je naporno, ali kad ja vec pijem tablete onda moramo dati sve od sebe. Ustvari ovo u subotu je bilo za gust, a pon i uto posao  :Wink:

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Lista za
> 04.05.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
> BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 31.dc
> 
> ...


Uf Himalaya i Buncek, nadam se da nismo. Pokrili smo 14.dc, 16dc, 18. na 19dc, 19.dc, 20.dc i 21dc. O je trebala po UZV biti 18 ili 19 dc. 

Himalaya koji si ti dpo?
Buncek na koliko mm ti je rekao da bi trebala biti O?
S tim da peak nisam ulovila, blizu peaka je mozda bilo.

----------


## Buncek

Napisao je: endometrij trolinijski 11,8 mm. Desni jajnik s preovulacijskim folikulom, lijevi b.o.
Ako ti je bila na 18 dc, onda i ovi spermiji od 16 dc su joz zivi.

----------


## Buncek

E sad vidim da ima i slika. Folikul od 2.26 cm tj. 2.1 cm. Ima D1 i D2.

----------


## Himalaya

Pikulice, ja sam 11dpo. Mislim da ni ovaj ciklus kod mene nije dobitan jer je još prije par dana krenuo bijeli iscjedak i svi ti pms simptomi. Da je došlo do oplodnje vjerovanto bi bilo prerano za sve te simptome. Ne znam...loše sam volje, depresivna, tužna i bez nekih nadanja. Zadnja dva ciklusa baš teško sve ovo prihvaćam i sve me više boli ta neplodnost. Neki dan sam plakala na epizodu prijatelja kad su Monica i Chandler postali roditelji i bila sam užasno pogođena. Kad se čujem s nekom prijateljicom, uvijek se molim bogu da mi neće reći da je i ona trudna. Znam da to nije fer prema njima i da bih se trebala veseliti, ali eto ne veseli me. I zbog toga se užasno osjećam i osjećam se kao užasna prijateljica.

----------


## Buncek

Bas mi je zao Himalaya i tebe i sebe. Ne volim se usporedjivati s drugima, svjesna sam da nikome nije lako. Svi imamo probleme. Nikad ne znas kakve tajne skrivaju tudji zivoti i koliko je nekome tesko. Nadam se da cemo ubrzo obje imati lijepe bebe u narucju. Nije lako cuti da se prijateljici ostvarilo ono sto ti najvise zelis, ali vjeruj mi jos je gore cuti da ti je prijateljicu snasla velika nevolje. S tim se puno teze nositi, i tebi i njoj. Meni se to nedavno desilo i jako me to brine. Kad pomislim na njenu nevolju, zlo mi je i hvata me grč u želucu.

----------


## Buncek

Kad su joj se desavale lijepe stvari, bila sam sretna zbog nje, a i mrvicu ljubomorna... a sad... uzas zivi, ne znam zasto se to moralo bas njoj desiti. Jadna... ne cujemo se cesto, ali mi uvijek puno pomagala i bila dobra prijateljica. Naucila me puno i trudila sam se ponasati prema drugim prijateljicama onako kako je ona prema meni jer me beskrajno znala razveseliti i utjesiti. Nije zasluzila takvu sudbinu.

----------


## Himalaya

Jako mi je žao zbog tvoje prijateljice. I hvala ti na ovome jer me posramilo zbog moje ljubomore. Imaš pravo sve što si napisala. Nadam se da će tvoja prijateljica na kraju biti dobro i da će sve završiti sa sretnim ishodom. Ja se inače jako veselim uspjesima svojih prijateljica, ali trudnoća mi je bolna točka. Radit ću na tome da to više ne osjećam jer se zbog toga osjećam još gore.

----------


## Buncek

Himalaya... covjek si i normalno je osjecati ljubomoru, jedan dan smo down pa se opet uzdignemo. Sve ce biti ok  :Kiss:

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
05.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~  38.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 32.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 24.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~20.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Ima li kakvih novosti? 
Ljube, nisi nam tipkala zadnjih par dana. Kako si?
Cure, je li sve pokriveno?

----------


## ljube555

> *Lista za*
> 05.05.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~  38.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
> BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 32.dc
> 
> ...


Pozdrav... pokriveno sve, bar tako mislim... peak sam ulovila na 14dc... i sada cekam.

 Danas sam ustalo sa grcevima i bolnom trticom....
 Iscjedka nemam bas nikakvog..


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Mene noćas oprala mučnina. Jela sam bolonjez od subote za večeru, a možda je i...  :Wink:  onda danas ne izlazim iz frižidera, non stop nesto jedem. Kao da ce mi sutra, prekosutra doci menga, a ne za cc tjedan dana. Isla sam cak kupit onaj proteinsko puding od cokolade kolko mi se jelo nesto tako cokoladno i hladno ali su svi ducani imali pauzu.  :Very Happy:  I naravno kinez dao neku sjenu, al vise im ne vjerujem. Imam ih jos par, ali ak ne bude bas izrazita linija uopce ne racunam da je to nekaj. Kad mi zakasni m kupiti cu neki normalan test i tocka. Vise kineze ne narucujem.

----------


## ljube555

> Mene noćas oprala mučnina. Jela sam bolonjez od subote za večeru, a možda je i...  onda danas ne izlazim iz frižidera, non stop nesto jedem. Kao da ce mi sutra, prekosutra doci menga, a ne za cc tjedan dana. Isla sam cak kupit onaj proteinsko puding od cokolade kolko mi se jelo nesto tako cokoladno i hladno ali su svi ducani imali pauzu.  I naravno kinez dao neku sjenu, al vise im ne vjerujem. Imam ih jos par, ali ak ne bude bas izrazita linija uopce ne racunam da je to nekaj. Kad mi zakasni m kupiti cu neki normalan test i tocka. Vise kineze ne narucujem.


Daj ubaci link sa slikom

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

https://ibb.co/XWhjFNp
https://ibb.co/pnmMb13

Bezveze, nist ne vjerujem.

----------


## Himalaya

Buncek,zvuči obećavajuće. Ja nažalost ne vidim sjenu tj. nešto kao se nazire, ali nisam sigurna. Držim palčeve!

----------


## mašnica

A tko zna...ponovi za dva dana

----------


## Garawa

Ja vidim sjenu..i vjerujem da je to, to.. ukoliko je u vremenskom okviru slikano.. ne vjerujem u sjene nakon više od 10 min.

----------


## Buncek

Nije. Slikano je negdje na pol sata. Zato i kazem... glupi kinezi i glupavo testiranje na 8 dpo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Garawa

Ako nije unutar tih 10 min.uzmi ga s rezervom..premda nekad na njima nema ništa kada prođe i više sati.

----------


## Garawa

Ja sam jučer bila kod ginekologa.. O bila iz lijevog jajnika.. endo.lijepo zadebljan..  pozitivna sam baš..
I evo prvi puta da ne letim s testovima..

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
06.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~  39.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 33.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~ 25.dc
Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~21.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

Buncek, napravi ti neki iz ljekarne test. Ovako samo nagađamo je li ispravan ili nije. 
Garawa, i imaš razloga biti pozitivna! To su super vijesti. Hoćeš li raditi test? 
Ljube, planiraš li ti test?

----------


## ljube555

> *Lista za*
> 06.05.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~  39.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
> BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 33.dc
> 
> ...


Jutro... neznam ni sama... ali mislim da cu napraviti 10.12.14DPO .. a ako i 12dan nece biti nista onda nema ni trudnoci... imam tri kineza... ali mi nisu bas od povjerenja

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Garawa super vijesti i sretno! Kupit cu u ljekarni neki za vikend. Sad imam jos dva kineza pa cu to sutra i prekosutra. Danas sam ujutro opet  :Smile:  nije bas prva jutarnja jer sam se ustala oko pola 5 na wc no onda sam trpila do 8:15. Navila sam sat da pogledam nakon 9 minuta i vidjelo se vec tada nesto. Bome ima i ruzicastu nijansu. Ako je to - to, nadam se da ce biti treca sreca i da ce ostati s nama. Pozitivna sam. 
Simptoma ima prilicno, ali mozda je od progesterona. Bila mi je i ovulacija jaka ovaj mjesec, bas me sve boljelo. Kad smo imali odnos tih dana i nije mi bilo gust kolko par dana prije.

----------


## Buncek

Himalaya zaboravila si se prebaciti u (Ne) cekalice s 26-im dc  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Evo Ljube i slike, al stavila sam samo kontrast jer se na njoj najbolje vidi da nesto ima. Cure pozelite mi srecu da je to to i da mi sin nece bit jedinac  :Smile: 
https://ibb.co/2hsKHSV

----------


## ljube555

> Evo Ljube i slike, al stavila sam samo kontrast jer se na njoj najbolje vidi da nesto ima. Cure pozelite mi srecu da je to to i da mi sin nece bit jedinac 
> https://ibb.co/2hsKHSV


Draga moja jako tamno... daj neku bolje liku napravi... molim te

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Evo Ljube i slike, al stavila sam samo kontrast jer se na njoj najbolje vidi da nesto ima. Cure pozelite mi srecu da je to to i da mi sin nece bit jedinac 
> https://ibb.co/2hsKHSV


I koji dan nakon O???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ma tek je vjerojatno 9 dpo. Bum sutra stavila ako bu se nesto vidjelo.

----------


## Himalaya

Hvala ti Buncek za prijavu nepravilnosti na listi. Zadnjih para dana ne znam gdje mi je mozak. Očito se i on distancirao 2 metra haha
Ovaj tvoj kinez je danas ipak malo pretaman. Veselim se onom sutrašnjem.

----------


## IvchyOs

> Ja sam jučer bila kod ginekologa.. O bila iz lijevog jajnika.. endo.lijepo zadebljan..  pozitivna sam baš..
> I evo prvi puta da ne letim s testovima..


Odlične vijesti! Sretno, držim fige  :grouphug:

----------


## IvchyOs

> Evo Ljube i slike, al stavila sam samo kontrast jer se na njoj najbolje vidi da nesto ima. Cure pozelite mi srecu da je to to i da mi sin nece bit jedinac 
> https://ibb.co/2hsKHSV


Sretnoooo!! Vidi se nešto!

----------


## mašnica

Kod mene 9dpo jutros pišnula znam rano je...bijelo kao snijeg...a M jos ni traga ni glasa...3.dan me glavobolja mozda jer sam izbacila kavu i umor. Jucer neki iscjedak bijeli gusti i danas malo...nemam pojma...čekanje...

Buncek izgleda čisto fajn! Sretnooo

----------


## Buncek

Hvala cure. Ma sumnjive su mi te trakice. Prosli ciklus su mi isto davale sjene par dana prije menge. Ili je bila biokemijska ili nesto s njima nije dobro.
Probala sam popiskit jednu odmah poslije menge i nije dala sjenu.
Ovo je slika za usporedbu od jucer i danas. 
https://ibb.co/rwk4zXV

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Hvala cure. Ma sumnjive su mi te trakice. Prosli ciklus su mi isto davale sjene par dana prije menge. Ili je bila biokemijska ili nesto s njima nije dobro.
> Probala sam popiskit jednu odmah poslije menge i nije dala sjenu.
> Ovo je slika za usporedbu od jucer i danas. 
> https://ibb.co/rwk4zXV


Buncek a da pustis dan dva jos da prođe? Ovo ti je stvarno prerano. Bar 10/11dpo?

----------


## Buncek

Pa sutra je vjerojatno 10 dpo (veca je vjerojatnost nego da je 9 dpo). Ne bih ja testirala da nemam jake probavne smetnje. Znaci zgaravica, plinovi, podrigivanje, mucnina vec 2-3 dana. To su i tako kinezi. Ove testove iz ljekarne necu prije subote, a tad bi vec trebalo biti 12 dpo. Htjela bih znati sto prije tako da znam da li da nastavim s jacim treninzima ili ne.

----------


## ljube555

> Pa sutra je vjerojatno 10 dpo (veca je vjerojatnost nego da je 9 dpo). Ne bih ja testirala da nemam jake probavne smetnje. Znaci zgaravica, plinovi, podrigivanje, mucnina vec 2-3 dana. To su i tako kinezi. Ove testove iz ljekarne necu prije subote, a tad bi vec trebalo biti 12 dpo. Htjela bih znati sto prije tako da znam da li da nastavim s jacim treninzima ili ne.


Ujutro bi trebalo viditi se bolje definitivno ako postoje trudnoca

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

> Hvala cure. Ma sumnjive su mi te trakice. Prosli ciklus su mi isto davale sjene par dana prije menge. Ili je bila biokemijska ili nesto s njima nije dobro.
> Probala sam popiskit jednu odmah poslije menge i nije dala sjenu.
> Ovo je slika za usporedbu od jucer i danas. 
> https://ibb.co/rwk4zXV


Meni samo malo boje fali na tome..
Držim fige da bude sutra sjena roza

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
07.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~  40.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~  22.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

Buncek, javi nam razvoj situacije  :Heart:

----------


## Buncek

Nista vrijedno spominjanja. Cini se da ipak nista od ovog ciklusa. Mozda slijedeci  :Smile:  
Ako ni sutra nece biti vidljivija crtica na kinezu, onda necu ni trositi ove iz ljekarne za vikend.

----------


## hula.hop

Buncek, meni se na slikama mobitela nije vidjela crtica do 12 dpo, uzivo slabo, ali da, a preko moba sipak. Sad bas gledam slike i konacno kuzim zasto mi je MM govorio da se tu nista ne vidi  :Smile:  Kad sam kasnije vadila betu, bila je bas visoka. Nemoj vaditi betu, to je prestresno. Mislim da te trening ne treba zabrinjavati, ako si u kondiciji. Sretno s plusicem i drzi se poslije plusica!  :Smile:  Sretno svim curama!  :Wink:

----------


## Buncek

Pa u dobroj sam kondiciji, tnx. Al me ipak strah jer sam 35+. Ma eto, ja tu malo ljepim kineze da ne bude dosadno na temi  :Wink:

----------


## Beti3

Svatko tko želi znati da li je ili nije trudnoća, treba biti svjestan da prije 10 dana nakon ovulacije baš i nema šanse da pokaže pozitivan rezultat. Samo u malom postotku će biti pozitivno. Svi drugi moraju čekati bar 12 ili 14 dana. Samo da utješim da ništa još nije gotovo.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo me da dam podrsku Buncek, i svima ostalima. 
Da nije bilo onih sjena laznih s kinezima, ja bi ti vec cestitala na ovu sjenu. 
Takoder, citala sam da kinezi nisu legitimni za pratiti napredak linije testne, jer navodno da nema svaki jednaku kolicinu reagensa. 
Trakice iz Mullera, ako imas koji blizu, i bar 10dpo. Drzim fige i vibram za plus ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Buncek

Hvala. Neka bude plus, al da ne zavrsi prije 40-tog tjedna.  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Buncek, imam 37. Trcala sam prije, tijekom i nakon postupaka i transfera. Sad vjezbam u 19. tt bez problema. Zdrava trudnoca nije prepreka vjezbanju. Nemoj se brinuti.
Sretno s trakicama!

----------


## mašnica

Kakvo je to spavanje? Garawa cekam sad i tebe izazivam te: https://ibb.co/HVkDm7s

----------


## Buncek

Bravo Mašnice, čestitam. E to je pravi plus  :Very Happy:

----------


## Buncek

Tnx Munkice na savjetu. Uvjeravam se da mogu vjezbat, al psiha neda. Em sam umorna, pa mi je zlo... i onda dodje menga i ja udri 5 put tjedno, a lutealnu fazu jedva 2-3 treninga tjedno. U prvoj trudnoci nisam imala takve kocnice, al nije bilo ni spontanih.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Masnica!!  :Heart: 
Pa cestitam, daj zeno napisi jos nesto hahaha!

----------


## mašnica

Osin sto sam ludila malo ovih dana? Prve simptome na koje sam posumnjala bilo je stalno kruljenje u jajnicima nije nista bolilo vec onako kao baloncici. Onda mi jeprijecpar dana bio iscjedak koji me jako iznenadio gusto i bijelo. Pa navacer zima jako pa neki cudan kasalj kad bih legla u krevet. U ustima cudan okus vec nekoliko dana i spava mi se vec u  21h inace i u 23 isla spavati. Muz jos ne zna opskrbila sam se testovima sutra ponavljam. Danas mi je tocno i okruglo 40dc i 10dpo. Na povratku s posla  danas muz i ja u autu i iznad nas proleti RODA...samo sam se slatko nasmijala....inace narucila sam se sutra kod ginekol.ali ne zbog T vec zbog duzeg ciklusa da vidimo sto se dogadja. Sutra cu otkazati i pomaknuti termin malo jer sumnjam da bi ista vidio.

----------


## Buncek

Masnice, meni je jedino malo prejaka ta crta za 10 dpo. Kad googlam 10 dpo bfp uglavnom bude jako blijeda ili jedva vidljiva linija. Cak i na frer-u koji je najosjetljiviji. Moguce ipak da ti je bila ranija ovulacija. Bas me zanima sto ce ti ginekolog reci, tj. za koji tjedan ce ti biti velicine plod. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

> Kakvo je to spavanje? Garawa cekam sad i tebe izazivam te: https://ibb.co/HVkDm7s


Ček, dan dva..bude i moja takva  :Love:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mašnica

Jucer mi je bila jako slabo vidljiva njezna na test iz mullera. Pratila sam peak i ulovila ga 29dc pa racunam O bila 30dc.test gravignost ultra je 10 osjetljivost i on pokazuje njeznu sjenu ali popodne. Ujutro cu ponoviti jer popodne imam termin kod ginica tak da ga mogu pomaknuti...

----------


## Himalaya

Ajme mašnice! Super! To se već zove lijepa crta. Javljaj nam sve!

----------


## IvchyOs

Mašnice čestitam!!!  :grouphug: 
Jao da se barem nastave plusići!
Sretno cure!

----------


## Riri92

Mašnice, čestitke i ovdje! Donijela roda sreću  :Heart:  

Buncek, držim fige! 
I svima ostalima, naravno.  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

Masnice cestitam!
Buncek, ja vidim nesto  :Smile:  pratim razvoj situacije.
Ja sam se sa liste maknula, danas mi je 11DC i skuzila sam krv. 
Bas me zanima sto ce mi maj donjeti.

----------


## hula.hop

Mašnice, cestitam!!  :Smile:  <3 

Buncek, javljaj novosti! Sve smo mi razlicite, nema tu previse pravila  :Smile:  p.s. ja sam prestala vjezbati s plusicem (isto strah od spontanog) i sad me ubijaju leda, a nemam di na trudnicke vjezbe, haha.. 

Sve cure na listi, brzo nam dosle na druge teme!  :Kiss:

----------


## Buncek

Imate pravo, sad sam jos malo pogledala i znaju cure stavljati i jace nijanse crta na 10 dpo. Frer sam spomenula jer je on 6,5 osjetljivosti. Masnice al pogrijesila il ne oko ovulacije, to je zaista lijep plus tako da to uopce nije vazno.  :Smile:  
Meni se cini da je danas jaca nijansa, al je jos uvijek to slabo. Necu stavljat sliku, sram me nakon ovog mega plusa od Masnice.

----------


## Garawa

Buncek samo ti nju stavi.
Ja se baš veselim svim ++++

----------


## mašnica

Danas mi je gravignost ultra osjetljivosti 10 bio njezan skroz...sjenica...necu se puno brinuti oko toga nema smisla sjene su na svakom  :Smile: 

Buncek stavi slikicu

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
08.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~  41.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
BornToRun ~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~~ 27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Garawa~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~  23.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc

Mašnice, stavila sam ti pored imena + jer je to zaista velika plusčina! Čestitam još jednom i molim te javljaj nam sve!
Buncek, pričekaj ti vikend i test iz ljekarne. Iako sve je ovo veoma obećavajuće.
Garawa, sad čekamo tebe. 
Kako je lijepo kad se jave cure koje su nekad bile na listi, a sad su na trudničkoj temi. Puse cure i hvala što nas i dalje pratite! :grouphug:

----------


## Buncek

Evo cure: https://ibb.co/nbkhf1P
Ja ga vidim i na slici, al ne znam - slabo je to za 11 dpo i osjetljivost 10. To sam uslikala odmah nakon 10 minuta, a sad kad gledam u test mi se cini da se i slabije vidi. To mi se nikad nije desilo, inace kako se osuši bude jace vidljivije.
Nemam pojma... to mi je bio zadnji kinez. Sad jos imam Pregny i Clearblue obicni.

----------


## Buncek

Eto, samo da vidite da nisam luda. XD al stvarno su mi se ti kineski testovi trudnoce zamjerili, lh trakice su pak predobre. Eto ovaj mjesec sam ih testirala i kod ginekologa, stvarno pokazuju tocno.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Eto, samo da vidite da nisam luda. XD al stvarno su mi se ti kineski testovi trudnoce zamjerili, lh trakice su pak predobre. Eto ovaj mjesec sam ih testirala i kod ginekologa, stvarno pokazuju tocno.


Buncek, koje si lh trakice koristila?

----------


## Buncek

One step roze. S tim da ove koje sam kupila jako sporo reagiraju. Zadnje koje sam kupila su puno brže reagirale.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Buncek, Clearblue obicni (onaj sto plus pokaze) mi bio poz na 11dpo. Iako sam cula da on zna biti lazno pozitivan ali nije mi bio jedini tako da. 

Masnice, meni je Gravignost (ali obican) najkasnije potamnio. Ovisi i kolko si pila i kad si piskila prije testa.

----------


## Buncek

Pukla sam i napravila oba testa s drugim jutarnjim urinom. Ovo su fotke nakon 5 minuta: https://ibb.co/S088GGv
https://ibb.co/jWBpf3h

----------


## Himalaya

Buncek, wow! Lijepo se vidi! Drago mi je zbog vas jako.

----------


## Buncek

Hvala  :Smile:  ovi glupi kinezi pokazuju jace sjene kad nisam nego kad jesam trudna. Ah, sad drz nedaj do prvog pregleda.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Wow  :Smile:  karantena urodila plodom. Krenuli plusevi  :Smile: 
Himalaya kad ces ti test radit?

----------


## Himalaya

Pikulice, neću ga raditi prije ponedjeljka. Bila sam na pregledu i ginekolog mi je rekao da mi je endometrij lijepo zadebljan (14mm). Na moje pitanje što to znači, odgovor je bio ili je rana trudnoća ili ćeš dobiti menstruaciju  :Laughing:  To mi nije nešto za što bih se mogla uloviti kao tračak nade. Ne osjećam ništa neobično, sve je kao i svaki ciklus prije nego što moram dobiti. Nisam optimistična, ali eto uvijek postoji jedna mala mrvica nade...Sutra bih trebala dobiti.

----------


## hula.hop

Buncek, to je to, cestitam! Drzi se, ja sam plakala od straha prvih 14 dana, poslije bude bolje, iako nisam ni sad skroz normalna  :Smile:  

Himalaya, tom plusicu bi se posebno veselila  :Kiss:

----------


## Himalaya

Hvala ti hula.hop  :Heart:  Još se nadam susretu s kolicama!

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Buncek, to je to, cestitam! Drzi se, ja sam plakala od straha prvih 14 dana, poslije bude bolje, iako nisam ni sad skroz normalna  
> 
> Himalaya, tom plusicu bi se posebno veselila


Joj hula.hop, i ja! Mislim da bi bila sretnija zbog Himalayinog plusa nego svog. 

Himalaya, ni ja necu prije ponedjeljka nista, svakako nista ne osjecam, apsolutno nista. Koji ces biti dpo u pon?

----------


## Riri92

Buncek pa to je to! Tako mi je drago! Čestitke  :Heart:  

Puno vas je u (ne)čekalicama, nadam se da će biti višestruko novo odbrojavanje!

----------


## Himalaya

Ma joj cure raznježile ste me  :grouphug: 
Pikulice, bit će 17dpo. Tebi? 
Riri, kako si? Kako je bebač? Jeste li se snašli?

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Buncek pa to je to! Tako mi je drago! Čestitke  
> 
> Puno vas je u (ne)čekalicama, nadam se da će biti višestruko novo odbrojavanje!


I ja se nadam, predugo “drzimo” ovo odbrojavanje bez plusa.
Himalaya, ja cu u pon biti 10/11dpo posto nisam sigurna u dan kad je bila O, gin je rekao 29. ili 30.4.

----------


## IvchyOs

Buncek čestitam!! Ajme pa gle ti te plusićeeeee!!  :grouphug:

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, kako si? Kako je bebač? Jeste li se snašli?


Dobro smo.  :Smile:  
Snalazimo se, u procesu smo još haha. Od ponedjeljka bebač postaje vježbač. Nađeno mu je krvarenje u mozgu, hvala Bogu 1. stupanj, nekomplicirano. Ali krećemo na vježbice za svaki slučaj.  :Smile:

----------


## pearl 22

Cure čestitam od srca! 
Buncek ma vidjela se ta crtica od početka (i meni su one step zelene  ovulacijske bile odlične , a na testu za trudnoću sam samo ja vidjela crticu, mada je i bazalna potvrdila da se ipak nešto događa)
Meni pišite 9dc, odtugovala sam i sada idemo dalje. 
Sretno  Himalaya,Pikulice,Garawa!!!!

----------


## Garawa

> Pukla sam i napravila oba testa s drugim jutarnjim urinom. Ovo su fotke nakon 5 minuta: https://ibb.co/S088GGv
> https://ibb.co/jWBpf3h


To je toooo!!!
Čestitam od srca!!

----------


## Buncek

Hvala vam cure svima! <3 <3 
Ipak ja se sjecam da sam tako i u sijecnju popiskila plus pa ćorak. Nema veze, samo pozitivno, ovaj put ce ostati s nama i biti mali braco/seka mom velikom sinu. Nada je do neba!  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

Ma ovo je pravi plus..to je se lijepo "uhvatilo" bit će sve dobro, samo pozitivno !

----------


## Calista

Buncek, vidim pravi pravcati +  :Smile:  Cestitam!

----------


## mašnica

Bravooo Buncek!!! Čestitam!!! Pa sve smo tu negdje! Jel cemo imati grupno rađanje hehe stizu nam zimske bebe u 1.mj ha?  :Smile:

----------


## IvchyOs

Zarazile ste me opet optimizmom (malo sam potonula ovaj puta), i evo kupila sam trakice pa ćemo sutra provjeriti kako stojimo s ovulacijom. 
Ja već imam zimsku bebu, mogla bi još jednu. 
Joj cure kako se veselim zbog vas, kakav je to feeling kad vidiš +  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Buncek cestitam i tebi!! 
Juuuj bas mi je drago curke! Eto imamo sad na ljeto babyboom, pa opet na zimu haha,  taman dok se mi "stare odbrojavalice" porodimo 

Zadnji put nas je isto bilo nekoliko u dva vala. Znaci cekamo sad drugi val  :Grin:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
09.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 42.dc +
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~28.dc +
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~~ 28.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~~  26.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~  24.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc

Buncek, stavila sam ti +. Očito je da je to jedan lijepi plus. Dalje ćemo samo vibrirati pozitivu! Bit će sve ok.
Riri, bit će i kod vas sve ok. Joj vi nikako na miru. Hvala što si se javila!
BornToRun je zamolila da je maknem s liste tako da nije više na listi. Sretno BornToRun!

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala vam cure svima! <3 <3 
> Ipak ja se sjecam da sam tako i u sijecnju popiskila plus pa ćorak. Nema veze, samo pozitivno, ovaj put ce ostati s nama i biti mali braco/seka mom velikom sinu. Nada je do neba!


Cestitam draga!!!!  


Koliko vi pokusavate??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Hvala Himalaya. Treba docekati prvi tjedan u lipnju.

Ljube, ne znam sto da ti kazem. Prvo nam se desila trudnoca neplanirano, nismo znali da imam tako kasno ovulacije. Pa je bio spontani, pa se nismo cuvali no nismo bas ni isli na bebu ali sam se ja nadala da ce se opet uhvatiti. Kako koji mjesec. I sad nakon drugog spontanog smo bas odlucili intenzivnije raditi na bebi i slušati gina pa se odmah uhvatilo. Ovo je treca trudnoca u godini i pol.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
10.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~  43.dc +
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~29.dc +
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~~ 29.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~~  27.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~  25.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~   1.dc

Sebi pišem 1.dc. Idemo dalje...

----------


## mašnica

Oh..žao mi je Himalaya!  :Sad: 
Cure glavu gore i dalje u nove pobjede!!

----------


## Buncek

I meni je zao Himalaya  :Sad:  cure nadam se vasim plusevima!

----------


## IvchyOs

Himalaya žao mi je  :grouphug: 
Meni trakice kažu da ništa još...

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
11.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 44.dc +
Buncek~~~~~~~~~  30.dc +
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~~30.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~  26.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~  2.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 11.05.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 44.dc +
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~  30.dc +
> Pikulica1985 ~~~~~~30.dc
> Garawa ~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
> ...


Himalaya, ti ces opet na inseminaciju ili ???? Sta ste odlucili???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Mašnice, imaš kakve simptome?
Meni je vec jako dugo taj gastritis po noci u grlu (valjda od 7 dpo). Po noci se probudim i pece me. Kad se ustanem malo bude bolje.
Koji ti je dpo? Meni je danas 14, razmisljam kupiti clearblue digital da vidim koliko ce mi tjedana pokazati.

----------


## Garawa

Kod mene testovi negativni..
Trbuh me boli kao da ću svaki tren dobiti..

----------


## mašnica

Meni kako koji dio dana...trbuscic je napuhnut malo brinem kako cu skrivati ipak je 4.ta trudnoca a ne racunam da sam bas 6,7 tjedana trudna. I meni je 14dpo...clearblue mislis da on tocno tjedne pokazuje? Nemoj me nagovarati  :Smile:  cicke me bole napete su, na dodir jos vise. Ne mogu lezati na trbuhu ne osjecam se onda dobro. Jedem puno vise i zedna sam stalno. Jucer u 15h bila jaàko umorna jos radim valjda cu izdrzati...u cetv.idem na 1.pregled. kad ces ti kod dr.? Utrogestane mi je dao u petak to sam odmah pocela.

----------


## Buncek

Ja sam mu se javila preko maila i rekao je da se narucim 3 tjedna od kasnjenja menge. Ja nemam nekih simptoma osim tog gastritisa i danas bi mi trebala doci menga pa cu napraviti digitalni test cisto da vidim sto pokazuje i da se utjesim. Pise ako je vece od 10 onda pokazuje 1-2 tjedna, ako je vece od 153 pokazuje 2-3, a 2753 pokazuje 3+.

----------


## JelenaR

Pozz curke.....masnice i buncek cestitam na plusicima..neka vam budu skolske....mene pisite 1.dc

----------


## Buncek

Hvala!  :Smile: 
Napravila sam digitalni. Jos uvijek je plus i pise 1-2 tjedna. Takodjer sam trazila kad je najbolje vaditi betu tj. kad bi ona mogla nesto znaciti. Nasla sam neko istrazivanje gdje su napisali da ako je beta na 16 dpo veca od 300 da je sansa da ce trudnoca biti ok 100% (naravno moguc je spontani, ali vrlo rijetko). Ako je od 200-300 onda je 96%. 100-199 je 73%, a 50-99 oko 25%.
Mislim da cu ici vaditi betu u srijedu na 16 dpo i u petak tako da vidim koliko je i da li se dupla da mi malo bude lakse.

----------


## mašnica

Ma ja necu betu samo se nerviram onda...cemu..kako bude bude. Ni u prvim trudnocama ju nisam vadila...mi se previse opterecujemo i nerviramo pa test pa lh pa tem., pa sluz jel cerviks gore i dolje i mislim da to nikako nije dobro...ja  cu laganini pa kako bude...u cetv.kod ginica nadam se iskreno da ce me i ostaviti doma

----------


## Buncek

To je tvoja stvar, ja ovaj put slutim da bi moglo biti dobro pa bih htjela potvrdu/utjehu.
 :Smile:  Raditi cu koliko mogu zbog korone. U prvoj trudnoci sam uzela samo tjedan dana bolovanja prije onih 45 dana prije termina. Imam zanimljiv posao i dobru plaću. Super je i sto mogu sad raditi od doma pa se manje stresiram oko guzva u prometu i ne gubim tih par sati na prijevoz. Samo da sve bude ok...

----------


## hula.hop

Himalaya, zao mi je.  :Sad:  Nemoj tonuti.

Buncek, meni je vadenje bete bilo uzasno stresno. Na dan izostale m sam isto isla raditi clearblue digitalni i bio mi je 1-2 tjedna, a kasnije u tom tjednu sam vadila betu i bila je za blizance visoka. I dalje sam strepila prvo tromjesecje, beta pokazuje da je sve ok dotad. Zadnji spontani sam imala u 10tt, beba je stala s razvojem u 9tt, s tim da su u pocetku bile dvije GV. Nazalost, nema tu garancije, pokusaj si sacuvati zivce. 
Radila sam i nifty plus i anomaly scan i sve je savrseno pa i dalje strepim. Spontani mi je "ostetio" psihu, ali se nadam da ce sve biti ok i da cu s drugom bebom biti smirenija, s manje strahova. Nismo svi isti, i ako si naumila vadit ces ju  :Smile:  ali ja sam rekla sebi nikad vise betu. 

Sretno vam cure, ajmo do novog odbrojavanja i neka bude najkrace ikad  :Kiss:

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
12.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 45.dc +
Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc +
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~  31.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~~29.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

ljube555~~~~~~~~  27.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~13.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~  2.dc

Ljube, u lipnju humana počinje s radom pa ću se dogovoriti s doktoricom, ali pretpostavljam da će biti inseminacija. 
Hula.hop, neću potonuti do kraja  :Smile:  Držim glavu iznad vode!

----------


## Buncek

Hula hop, kod mene suprotno. S prvim djetetom skroz opusteno, cak preopusteno i bilo je sve ok. S drugim djetetom borba... no srce zeli. Ja sam te spontane shvatila kao zivotno iskustvo i tragediju. Takav je cijeli život. Jos nas mnoge lijepe i ruzne stvari cekaju... nikad nije gotovo do samog kraja.

----------


## Buncek

Garawa, Jelena i Himalaya, sretno u narednim mjesecima! Nadam se vasem plusu! Pikulice, Ljube mozda jos ovaj mjesec? Pearl i Ivchy, sretno s pokrivanjem.

----------


## Garawa

Cure, ja sam dobila.. 
Molim te H.makni me s liste.. ja sam gotova s pokušavanjem.. 
Svima ostalima želim da brzo vide svoje plusiće 
Buncek i Mašnica.. od sveg srca želim vam urednu trudnoću.  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Navratiti ću tu i tamo da vas malo popratnim

----------


## IvchyOs

> Cure, ja sam dobila.. 
> Molim te H.makni me s liste.. ja sam gotova s pokušavanjem.. 
> Svima ostalima želim da brzo vide svoje plusiće 
> Buncek i Mašnica.. od sveg srca želim vam urednu trudnoću. 
> Navratiti ću tu i tamo da vas malo popratnim


Ajme žao mi je...i što si dobila i što ideš.. Bez obzira, nadam se da će ti se neplanirano uhvatiti. I ja sam potonula prošli put, isto sam razmišljala da pustim sve i gotovo.

----------


## Garawa

> Ajme žao mi je...i što si dobila i što ideš.. Bez obzira, nadam se da će ti se neplanirano uhvatiti. I ja sam potonula prošli put, isto sam razmišljala da pustim sve i gotovo.


Malo ću se maknuti od tih trakica, ganjanja O i opustiti se.. 
Pa onda opet ..

----------


## IvchyOs

> Malo ću se maknuti od tih trakica, ganjanja O i opustiti se.. 
> Pa onda opet ..


Ja vidim kako mi vrijeme izmiče. Godine su tu. A taj stres oko ovulacije, pokrivanja, čekanje, oprez... Ne znam nekad šta da mislim.

----------


## Garawa

> Ja vidim kako mi vrijeme izmiče. Godine su tu. A taj stres oko ovulacije, pokrivanja, čekanje, oprez... Ne znam nekad šta da mislim.


E upravo to..i mene vrijeme gazi ,da ne kažem drugačije.

----------


## Andydea123

Cure moje,Masnice i Buncek,cestitaaam vam od srca! Naaaapokon se pokazali plusevi nakon dugo vremena. Ljubi vas vasa bivsa listonosa! :Kiss:  :Love: 
Uhhh bas sam happy! :Very Happy:

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
13.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 46.dc +
Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc +
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~  32.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~14.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~  3.dc

Žao mi je Garawa. Mjesto na listi će te uvijek čekati. Javi nam se svakako!
Ivchy, svi imamo uspone i padove. To je normalno. Isto tako vjerujem da ćemo sve doći do svoga cilja. 
Kad Mašnica i Buncek otvore odbrojavanje ostat će nas samo 6 na listi  :Laughing:  Cure, nemojte me napustiti!  :grouphug:

----------


## Buncek

Ajme, nadam se da cu ovaj put docekati otvaranje odbrojavanja. Užasno me strah, sva treperim. Nocas nisam mogla spavati, bila sam uzasno gladna. Sad sam vadila betu i tsh pa cu mozda bolje znati na cemu sam.
Sjecam se sa sam se i ja ljetos maknula s liste na nekoliko mjeseci, malo sam se odmorila od svega. Bila sam vec luda, a sad sam opet.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mašnica

Buncek javi rezultate! Iste smo i koliko smo dpo razlike? 1 dan jel'da? Ja sam baš ok, čak i bolje spavam prestala se buditi noću, spavam kao beba hihi...sutra  pregled kad na to pomislim trnci me prolaze

----------


## Buncek

Mislim da smo isti dan po DPO. Meni je danas 16 dpo. Vidjet ćemo što će gin reći, tebi sutra a meni za 3 tjedna (ako ga uopće dočekam).

----------


## mašnica

Da da i ja 16. Meni je moj odmah dao utrogestan pa sam nekako smirenija...moramo misliti pozitivno. Meni se malo i trbuscic vidi moram siroko oblaciti ne znam kako cu izdrzati bar jos mj dana jos i ako ostanem doma...huh...

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav... test neg.cekamo M.... neznam sta da kazem vise.jednostavno nemam rijeci... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Žao mi je Ljube.
Meni je dosla beta 205, zadovoljna sam. Malo sam se sad smirila. Jos u petak vadim. Tsh je malo ispod 1 pa je i to ok za sad.

----------


## ljube555

> Žao mi je Ljube.
> Meni je dosla beta 205, zadovoljna sam. Malo sam se sad smirila. Jos u petak vadim. Tsh je malo ispod 1 pa je i to ok za sad.


Beta je odlicna

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
14.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 47.dc +
Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc +
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 33.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~  4.dc

----------


## Garawa

Buncek beta je baš dobra.. 
Čekam danas izvještaj od Mašnice s pregleda..

----------


## Buncek

Hvala curke. Nadam se dobrim vijestima i sutra. Sretno masnici na pregledu!  :Smile: 

Meni je trudnoca dodala jos jedan obrok oko 3 ujutro. Dok cijeli svijet spava, ja jedem.

----------


## mašnica

Buncek beta je super neka tako i ostane. Ja sam sva najezena i malo napeta...jajnik me isto štrecka to je valjda ok... malo mi osjecaji zbrkani jer trevat cu reci na poslu sutra...ma necu puno razmisljati kako bude bude. Hvala na podrsci!

----------


## mašnica

Samo da javim...jos se ne vidi nista konkretno..nesto gestacijski se vidi...rano je jos ocito. I mene cudilo da me tako rano narucio. Sutra moram betu izvaditi pa iduci tj opet uzv.

----------


## IvchyOs

Kod mene čini se ciklus bez ovulacije. Trakice bijele kao snijeg. A izgleda da je i neka blaga upala u tijeku. Baksuz, šta ćeš. 

Mašnice sretno, javi kakva je beta.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Buncek, super beta  :Smile: 
Mašnice, držim fige za betu.
Ja danas 1dc, dva dana sjene na 4 testa, danas  krenulo smeđarenje.

----------


## Buncek

Baš mi je žao pikulice što se nije primilo! Sretno idući mjesec i da nas je što više.

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
15.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 48.dc +
Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc +
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~  16.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~6.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~  2.dc

Ivchy, samo strpljivo. Mašnici je dobitan bio ciklus kad je ovulaciju ima 30dc. Samo ti nastavi s trakicama i lovi gospođicu ovulaciju. 
Pikulice,  :grouphug: 
Mašnice, javi nam obavezno betu. Dobar je znak da je ipak nešto vidio! 
Buncek, grlimo te!

----------


## mašnica

Beta 872 hjoooj meni

----------


## Buncek

Masnice, pa super beta! Cestitam!

----------


## Buncek

I meni je dosla beta 681!  :Smile:  Dobro se dupla.

----------


## mašnica

Bravoooo!!!! Idemo dalje. Mene je gin.narucio opet u pon.

----------


## IvchyOs

Odlična beta! 
Joooj kako je lijepo vidjeti ovaj plusić 2020. u potpisu  :Heart: 
Mašnice ti ćeš mi biti inspiracija kad se izbediram  :Love:

----------


## mašnica

Hvala ti draga....ja jos ni sama ne vjerujem..tako mi je cudno na glas reci: ovo mi je 4.ta trudnoca... Brojim s Buncek i poklopile smo se totalno.  Mislim i dalje na sve vas pogotovo na one s odbrojavanja u nekoliko godina unazad  ne ustrajte! Srce želi i uspjet ce!

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima... 

Pisite mi 2dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
16.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 49.dc +
Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~7.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 3.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~  2.dc

Žao mi je Ljube. 
Jako lijepo rečeno Mašnice! Hvala ti.

----------


## Buncek

Masnice, i meni je ovo 4. trudnoca. Jedino sto su bila 2 spontana na zalost. 
Cure, nema predaje. Ako meni i ova trudnoca ne zavrsi dobro, opet cemo probati. A ako bude ok, onda gace na klin.  :Wink: 
Samo da je zdravlja, ljubavi i sloge.

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 16.05.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> mašnica ~~~~~~~~ 49.dc +
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc +
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> ...


Sve pet... nisam tuzna... vec sam navikla na to pa nisam drugo ni ocekivala nego M... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

Ja čekam novo odbrojavanje pa sam nazad  :Cool:

----------


## IvchyOs

> Ja čekam novo odbrojavanje pa sam nazad


Woohoo  :Cool:  :grouphug:

----------


## Buncek

To se traži Garawa!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Ja čekam novo odbrojavanje pa sam nazad


Ha ha ha ha

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

> Ja čekam novo odbrojavanje pa sam nazad


 :grouphug:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
17.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~8.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 4.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Mašnica je zamolila da je maknem s liste. Veselimo se odbrojavanju! 
Tako je Garawa!

----------


## IvchyOs

Pišite mi 1. dc  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Idem sutra ginekologici ako me bude mogla primiti jer ovo nije normalno.

----------


## mašnica

Kak? 18dc!??!

----------


## IvchyOs

> Kak? 18dc!??!


Ja sam se onesvjestila danas kad je počelo. Nemam pojma šta se dešava. Još se ja čudim kako su trakice bijele kao snijeg. Dotuklo me.

----------


## Garawa

O svašta, svakako javi što se događa.. 
Baš jako ide?

----------


## IvchyOs

> O svašta, svakako javi što se događa.. 
> Baš jako ide?


Pa da, kao i inače kad imam. 
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
18.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~~9.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~  5.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~  4.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~  1.dc

Javi Ivchy!

----------


## Garawa

> Pa da, kao i inače kad imam.


Pitam jer meni u zadnje vrijeme oko O krene roza iscjedak..pa rekoh da nije i to kod tebe slučaj

----------


## IvchyOs

> Pitam jer meni u zadnje vrijeme oko O krene roza iscjedak..pa rekoh da nije i to kod tebe slučaj


Ma kakvi. Idem dr. Možda mi može nešto utješno reći. 
Ja si zabrijala da ulazim u menopauzu  :neznam:

----------


## Garawa

> Ma kakvi. Idem dr. Možda mi može nešto utješno reći. 
> Ja si zabrijala da ulazim u menopauzu


Ma kakva menopauza..šta ti je..  :Love:

----------


## Azoivi

Drage MPO cure treba mi mala pomoc, kako ste i kad pocele smanjivat utrogestan i estrifam? Dal je potrebno prije napraviti kontrolu ptogesterona?

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
19.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 10.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~  6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~  5.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~  2.dc

Ivchy, ima li novosti? 
Buncek i Mašnice, kad će novo odbrojavanje? 
Azoivi, ne znam hoće li ti na ovoj temi neka od cura koja je na listi znati odgovor na pitanje. Većinom nismo još koristile nikakve simulacije i podrške. Nadam se da će se javiti neka od cura koja škica temu, a zna odgovor na pitanje.

----------


## Buncek

Pozdrav cure. Imam prvi uzv 2.6. pa ako sve bude ok, možemo otvoriti novo odbrojavanje. Iako bi ja najradije čekala drugi pregled s 12-13 tjedana.  :Smile:  Ako na tom pregledu bude sve ok, onda cu se malo i opustiti.

----------


## IvchyOs

Ništa novo. Opet probojno krvarenje. Moram pričekati da prestane pa ću na neke pretrage. Vjerojatno će mi i tablete promjeniti. Ah...
Cure sve ste dobro?

----------


## mašnica

Slazem se s Buncek ja bih isto jos pricekala...ja odmaram uglavnom kroz dan i s djecom zadace, kuhanje...kako to vec ide...malo danas steze trbuh, pri duzem stajanju kicma pocne boliti...cicke bujaju ne smijem ih dirati...pekuuu

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
20.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Buncek, Mašnice, mi smo spremne kad i vi. Puse
Pearl, ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## pearl 22

Himalaya nema ništa posebno. Osim što eto ovaj mjesec  mjerim bazalnu (nakon 8 godina). Znači malo sam skrenula

----------


## pearl 22

Pobjegla mi poruka....
 Pokrili jesmo, nadamo se uvijek najboljem.
Ivchy žao mi je što ti se sve poremetilo. Bile smo isti dc. Mislila sam da ćemo nas dvije kao mašnica i buncek.

----------


## IvchyOs

> Pobjegla mi poruka....
>  Pokrili jesmo, nadamo se uvijek najboljem.
> Ivchy žao mi je što ti se sve poremetilo. Bile smo isti dc. Mislila sam da ćemo nas dvije kao mašnica i buncek.


Bilo bi super...dva trudnicka dueta  :Teletubbies:  :Love:

----------


## mašnica

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Saint:  :Saint:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
21.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 12.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
22.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc +

*Odbrojavalice*

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~  10.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~  9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~  8.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~  5.dc

Kako ste cure? Mi još nismo počeli s pokrivanjem, ali danas - sutra hoćemo.

----------


## Calista

Dakle, negdje 5DC sam pukla i makla se sa iste, danas sam 27DC ..



> Cure, maknite me sa popisa.
> 1) nemamo kad se posteno pokriti
> 2) strah nas je buducnosti (ekonomski gledano)
> 3) pas mi je otisao pa nisam raspolozena za nista
> 4) imamo online skolu i klinci mi bas nisu nesto bistri, pa zasto jos jednog lol


 :Teletubbies: 
https://ibb.co/6b8VMfh
https://ibb.co/gvz770Y

slike su koma i to je neki jeftini kinez tako da mislim da nisam
ali, sutra napravim sa nekim boljim pa cu znati

----------


## Himalaya

Početno
Lista za
23.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 14.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Calista, na oba se vidi lijepa crta!

----------


## mašnica

Jupiii vidi seee čekamo sad jutarnji još!!! Wohooo!!!

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Dakle, negdje 5DC sam pukla i makla se sa iste, danas sam 27DC ..
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/6b8VMfh
> https://ibb.co/gvz770Y
> 
> slike su koma i to je neki jeftini kinez tako da mislim da nisam
> ali, sutra napravim sa nekim boljim pa cu znati



Calista, ovo je baš lijepa crta, držim fige  :Smile: 

Nisam se par dana javljala, “odmarala” sam i od trakica i od svega.

5dc sam isla u St kod mpo doktorice na pregled gdje mi je utvrdila inverziju FSH i LH hormona, ogroman nedostatak vitamina D (moj je 38 a ref.vrij. 75-300, optimalan za trudnocu oko 200), i oslabljen AMH sto znaci smanjena plodnost. 
Dala mi da pijem inofolic, vit D, koenzim q10. 

Inace sam ovaj mj na klomifenu od 3.-7.dc, 5dc. na lijevom jajniku nije bilo vidljivo nista dok je jucer na folikulometriji nađen folikul od 17mm, malo mi je čudno da je toliko mogao narasti u 4dana. 
Ako ne uspije sa klomifenom preporuka RTG HSG. 
Mužev spermiogram uredan. Bar sad nešto više znamo.

----------


## Buncek

Bravo Calista! Čestitam! Da se nisi maknula sa liste mozda ne bi zatrudnila  :Wink: 
Pikulice, i tebi čestitam na pretragama. Otkrili su ti probleme i sad ces nesto poduzeti.

----------


## Garawa

> Dakle, negdje 5DC sam pukla i makla se sa iste, danas sam 27DC ..
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/6b8VMfh
> https://ibb.co/gvz770Y
> 
> slike su koma i to je neki jeftini kinez tako da mislim da nisam
> ali, sutra napravim sa nekim boljim pa cu znati


Ovo je baš lijepa crta.. 
Čekamo jutarnji za potvrdu

----------


## mašnica

*Calista* javi se

----------


## Calista

Hej, evo meni je sad jutro i plus se jako vidi. Gledam svoj “kotacic” i muz i ja smo se zaigrali 10dc (inace sam imala kasnu ovulaciju cca 15-18dc).Ovaj mj nisam ni skuzila ovulacijaku sluz, ali znam da sam 12dc pocela krvariti (trajalo je 2 dana).

----------


## Buncek

Stavi sliku! Čestitam!  :Smile:  Ovaj travanj i svibanj nam je baš bio plodan. Još traje tako da ima šanse za još koji plus.

----------


## Calista

evo pravi pravcati +
https://ibb.co/559nz8N

Samo neka je plusicha

----------


## mašnica

Jeeeej!!! Čestitam bravo!!! Još malo trudničke prašine curkama na listi :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Garawa

Čestitam!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## IvchyOs

Čestitam!!  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> evo pravi pravcati +
> https://ibb.co/559nz8N
> 
> Samo neka je plusicha


Cestitam draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
24.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 15.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

Čestitam Calista!
Pikulice, inverzija lh i fsh u korist lh? Meni je 2:1 omjer što ukazuje na PCOS. Ovaj tjedan ću nove hormone napraviti da vidimo je li se što promijenilo u godinu dana.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Lista za
> 24.05.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc +
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...


Da, Himalaya u korist LH. Inace treba FSH -LH biti u omjeru 2:1.

Odmah mi je dala inofolic jer je u njemu mionozitol koji ce to vratiti u normalu i koji poboljsava odnosno olaksava implantaciju. Trazi da ti izvade i Dvitamin. Ja imam ogroman manjak. Dalje je rekla na rendgenski HSG, da inseminacija i nista dalje nema nikakvog smisla bez te pretrage.

----------


## Riri92

Calista, čestitke!  :Kiss:

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
25.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~  26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 16.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~  13.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~  8.dc

Pikulice, meni su rekli da omjer mora biti 1:1. I ja pijem infolic i mislim da mi pomaže jer redovito imam M što prije nije bio slučaj.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> *Lista za*
> 25.05.2020.
> 
> *(Ne) čekalice*
> 
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc +
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~  26.dc
> 
> *Odbrojavalice*
> ...


Meni je mpo gin u Splitu rekla 2:1 u korist FSH. 
Jesi vadila AMH? Je li tebi 2:1 u korist FSH ili LH?

----------


## Himalaya

Da, u srijedu popodne ću po nalaze. Nisam stigla ovih dana...Meni je u korist Lh. FSH mi je 6, a Lh 11.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Da, u srijedu popodne ću po nalaze. Nisam stigla ovih dana...Meni je u korist Lh. FSH mi je 6, a Lh 11.


Meni FSH 5.9. LH 9.3. Po mpo doktorici omjer mora biti 2:1 u korist FSH sto znaci da LH moram spustit na 3.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
26.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~  27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 17.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 9.dc

Pikulice, kakav ti je amh? Ja sam ga ovaj ciklus prvi put vadila pa me baš zanima kakav će bit.

----------


## Buncek

Cure, čini se da opet ništa i da mi druga beba bas i nije sudjena. Danas sam pukla i otisla kod soc gina, vidi se samo gestacijska jos uvijek. Beta 20832  :Sad: 
Čak da mi je ovulacija bila 29.4. i da sam tek 5+6 valjda bi se vec trebala vidjeti bar zumancana. Nade su mi na nuli. Iduci tjedan idem kod privatnog gina pa cemo vidjeti definitivno. 
Inace sam pozitivna osoba i obecala sam si da me ovakav scenarij nece dotući, ali više nisam tako sigurna. Mozda je ovo kraj mojim snovima, bar u ovom podrucju života....  :Sad:

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Lista za
> 26.05.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc +
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~  27.dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> ...


AMH 7.26, iako imam 34, kaze smanjena plodnost ali da se i s tim Amh moze spontano zatrudniti.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Cure, čini se da opet ništa i da mi druga beba bas i nije sudjena. Danas sam pukla i otisla kod soc gina, vidi se samo gestacijska jos uvijek. Beta 20832 
> Čak da mi je ovulacija bila 29.4. i da sam tek 5+6 valjda bi se vec trebala vidjeti bar zumancana. Nade su mi na nuli. Iduci tjedan idem kod privatnog gina pa cemo vidjeti definitivno. 
> Inace sam pozitivna osoba i obecala sam si da me ovakav scenarij nece dotući, ali više nisam tako sigurna. Mozda je ovo kraj mojim snovima, bar u ovom podrucju života....


Buncek, bit ce sve ok, beta je dobra za 6. tjedan. Ref interval je od 1080-56500

----------


## mašnica

Drzim fige da sve bude ok iduci tj. :Heart:

----------


## Garawa

Buncek  :Heart:

----------


## IvchyOs

Ma sve će biti dobro Buncek  :grouphug:   :Heart:

----------


## Calista

Buncek ...saljem pozitivne misli

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
27.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~  28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 18.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 10.dc

Buncek, šaljem brdo pozitivnih misli! Vjerujem da će sve biti ok! Javi nam što kaže privatni ginekolog.

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
28.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~  28.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~  16.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 11.dc

Buncke, ima li novosti?
Pikulice, podignula sam nalaze hormona. Smanjila se malo inverzija LH i FSH i AMH je blago povišen (iznosi 9, a  7.7 je referentna vrijednost). Ne znam je li to za zabrinut se. Moj ginekolog nije previše obraćao pažnju na to već jer rekao da je to zbog PCOS.

----------


## Buncek

Neka nikakvih novosti. Idem u utorak kod privatnog ginekologa, ali sam se pomirila s tim da ni ovaj puta nece biti nista od bebice. Googlala sam po netu da je bilo jos slucajeva kad se na oko 20000 betahcg nije nista vidjelo osim GV pa je na kraju ipak bilo sve ok, ali ne vjerujem da je to kod mene slučaj. Mozda odem jos jednom vaditi betu da vidim da li pada.

----------


## ljube555

> Neka nikakvih novosti. Idem u utorak kod privatnog ginekologa, ali sam se pomirila s tim da ni ovaj puta nece biti nista od bebice. Googlala sam po netu da je bilo jos slucajeva kad se na oko 20000 betahcg nije nista vidjelo osim GV pa je na kraju ipak bilo sve ok, ali ne vjerujem da je to kod mene slučaj. Mozda odem jos jednom vaditi betu da vidim da li pada.


Draga izvadi betu jos danas

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Ma necu, nema svrhe jer beta zna jos neko vrijeme rasti u slučaju blighted ovuma. Onda cu se samo bezveze ponadati.

----------


## Buncek

Cure, bila sam u utorak skroz down i isplakala se, ali ipak me ovo nije dotuklo. Full mi se i puno posla nakupilo zbog sveg ovog stresa i stan mi je u neredu, ne mogu cijeli život zaustaviti zbog ove situacije. Isplanirali smo i super obiteljski vikend, jedva cekam.. Mislim da nema smisla previše liti suze i gubiti dane oko ovoga... I sama sam bila svjesna da je moguce da ni ovaj put nece uspjeti. Ovu stvar zaista ne mogu kontrolirati i nisam kriva za to. Ako cu morati na kiretažu valjda ce sve proci ok. Javim se ako bude novosti!

----------


## IvchyOs

> Cure, bila sam u utorak skroz down i isplakala se, ali ipak me ovo nije dotuklo. Full mi se i puno posla nakupilo zbog sveg ovog stresa i stan mi je u neredu, ne mogu cijeli život zaustaviti zbog ove situacije. Isplanirali smo i super obiteljski vikend, jedva cekam.. Mislim da nema smisla previše liti suze i gubiti dane oko ovoga... I sama sam bila svjesna da je moguce da ni ovaj put nece uspjeti. Ovu stvar zaista ne mogu kontrolirati i nisam kriva za to. Ako cu morati na kiretažu valjda ce sve proci ok. Javim se ako bude novosti!


Držim fige da sve ipak bude u redu  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

Buncek sve znaš :grouphug:

----------


## Calista

Meni nestali svi simptomi osim sto nema M. 
Narucit cu se kod dr uskoro.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Buncek, drzim fige da je ipak bilo rano i da te na sljedecem pregledu docekaju najljepse vijesti!

Calista, cestitam na pluseku!! Za simptome ne brini, ja ih skoro cijelu trudnocu nemam.

----------


## Calista

Pocela sam lagano krvariti. Porazna je statistika za nas malo starije - po nekim izvorima cak 35% trudnoca zavrsi ranim spontanim. 
Stavila sam ulozak i cekam razvoj situacije.

----------


## mašnica

Ajoj draga drz se....jel ides kod dokt.?

----------


## ljube555

> Pocela sam lagano krvariti. Porazna je statistika za nas malo starije - po nekim izvorima cak 35% trudnoca zavrsi ranim spontanim. 
> Stavila sam ulozak i cekam razvoj situacije.


Na hitnu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
29.05.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~  29.dc

*Odbrojavalice*

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 20.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~  17.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 12.dc

Calista,jesi se javila doktoru?

----------


## ljube555

Calista javi se!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

Krvarenje prestalo. Nisam se jos javila dr (niti nemam svog ginekologa).  Dobila sam par preporuka pa cu danas zvati cim zavrsi skola. Bojim se jedino izvanmaternicne, ali mislim bi imala bolove.

----------


## JelenaR

> Krvarenje prestalo. Nisam se jos javila dr (niti nemam svog ginekologa).  Dobila sam par preporuka pa cu danas zvati cim zavrsi skola. Bojim se jedino izvanmaternicne, ali mislim bi imala bolove.


Draga nadam se da si dobro....mislim da nije vanmatericna,meni.kad je bila vm imala sam tako jake bolove jedan.dan da misam mogla sat vremena ustat sa poda u dnu stomaka skroz na desnoj strani,....tako da sumnjam da je vm....samo odmaraj.i cuvaj se bit ce to sve ok...

----------


## mašnica

Calista prestrasila si me bas...i meni danas opet sukrvica ali sve je ok. Cuvaj se nemoj dizati tesko miruj...uh ja sam panicarka vec bih bila kod dr.ili otisla na hitnu.

Javljam da nama kuca srčeko :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> Krvarenje prestalo. Nisam se jos javila dr (niti nemam svog ginekologa).  Dobila sam par preporuka pa cu danas zvati cim zavrsi skola. Bojim se jedino izvanmaternicne, ali mislim bi imala bolove.


Ja nisam imala bolovi dok bila vanmatericna 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IvchyOs

> Calista prestrasila si me bas...i meni danas opet sukrvica ali sve je ok. Cuvaj se nemoj dizati tesko miruj...uh ja sam panicarka vec bih bila kod dr.ili otisla na hitnu.
> 
> Javljam da nama kuca srčeko


Prekrasne vijesti!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Calista

masnica  :Smile:  Cestitam! 

Ja sam narucena tek 15.6. ...kazu da nema panike i da ce se tada vidjet tocno kako stvari stoje.

Hvala vam cure  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

Samo javljam da se krvarenje pojacalo i imam lagane grceve. Mislim da je to bila biokemijska trudnoca. U pon opet zovem dr-a da cujem sto i kako dalje. Necu ici sad preko vikenda nigdje osim ako mi ne postane lose. 
Oratim vas i dalje <3

----------


## ljube555

> Samo javljam da se krvarenje pojacalo i imam lagane grceve. Mislim da je to bila biokemijska trudnoca. U pon opet zovem dr-a da cujem sto i kako dalje. Necu ici sad preko vikenda nigdje osim ako mi ne postane lose. 
> Oratim vas i dalje <3


Ajme draga... nadamo se da ce stati... mozda u pitanju hematom... drzi se...uz tebe smo...ne bi bas rekla da je to biokem.bila uz tako lijepi plusic na testu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Samo javljam da se krvarenje pojacalo i imam lagane grceve. Mislim da je to bila biokemijska trudnoca. U pon opet zovem dr-a da cujem sto i kako dalje. Necu ici sad preko vikenda nigdje osim ako mi ne postane lose. 
> Oratim vas i dalje <3


Bas krv ili smedarenje???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

A zasto ne odes na hitnu? Ne kuzim...

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
30.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~  30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 21.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 13.dc

Calista, ti si u Americi? Mislim da bi trebala bez obzira na sve ići doktoru.
Mašnice, ajme srčeko! Baš lijepo! 
Pearl, ima li novosti kod tebe?

----------


## pearl 22

Mašnice  bravo za srčeko, sretno dalje!
Calista i Buncek nadam se da će sve biti ok i da  ćete i vi vidjeti brzo vaša mala srčeka. 

Kod mene ništa ni ovaj mjesec. Odtugovala sam svoje i sada idemo dalje. 
Himalaya piši 4.dc.

----------


## Calista

Da, ja sam u USA. Posto je trudnoca jucer bila samo 4+6 racunam kao biokemijska i ne zelim raditi frku i paniku. Krvarila sam u prvoj trudnoci, ali ne toliko (odbila hormone-duphastin i nisam nikad isla na hitnu -bila u HR). Kao sto sam rekla u pon cu nazvati kliniku pa cu vidjeti sto i kako dalje.

----------


## ljube555

> Da, ja sam u USA. Posto je trudnoca jucer bila samo 4+6 racunam kao biokemijska i ne zelim raditi frku i paniku. Krvarila sam u prvoj trudnoci, ali ne toliko (odbila hormone-duphastin i nisam nikad isla na hitnu -bila u HR). Kao sto sam rekla u pon cu nazvati kliniku pa cu vidjeti sto i kako dalje.


Kakvo je sada stanje???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ljube555, sve je kao da imam normalnu M. Nikakvi posebni bolovi niti nista neobicno.

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555, sve je kao da imam normalnu M. Nikakvi posebni bolovi niti nista neobicno.


Test nisi probala jos jednom napraviti i u toku krvarenja???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Pozdrav cure. Čestitam mašnice na srčeku! I ja bih sve dala da ipak u utorak  bude dobro. Malo sam pogledala sliku ultrazvuka koju mi je ginekolog dao i čini mi se da na njoj vidim žumančanu i mali plod. Taj moj ginekolog je pred penzijom, a ima novi ultrazvuk i jos mu nesto pusta vodu!?!? Sve je bilo mokro oko stola pa mi je rekao da ne skidam tenisice i da pazim kako hodam. Žurilo mu se i na puš pauzu. I cudno mi je izmjerio gestacijsku. Onako je malo ovalna i on je izmjerio samo najmanji promjer. Pomirila sam se da cu vjerojatno opet izgubiti trudnoću, ali eto ako se slučajno ginekolog malo zeznuo, biti će mi drago.

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
31.05.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 50.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 22.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~  19.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

Buncek,ja ti od srca želim da ova trudnoća bude uspješna.
Pearl, žao mi je.

----------


## Buncek

Hvala Himalaya i ostalima na pozitivnim željama. Calista, pročitala sam sto ti se desilo i žao mi je. Tako je meni bilo proslu trudnoću, samo sam počela krvariti i sve je samo otislo. Puno manje stresno nego missed. 
Meni je najcudnije sto su mi se negdje od prosle nedjelje smanjili simptomi. Zacudila sam se sto mi je beta preko 20000, stvarno sam mislila da je definitivno kraj. U prvoj neuspjesnoj trudnoci mi je na 67. dan beta bila na nesto preko 30000, a sad 20000 na 47. dan. Kad gledam duplanje od onog kad sam vadila na 14-16 dpo i 16-18 dpo je skroz ok. Uzela sam u obzir da je moguce da je ovulacija bila najkasnije 29.4. Nema sanse da je bila kasnije od toga jer onda bih onaj dosta vidljiv plus na clearblue bio na 8 dpo?!?!? Ne moguce. U svakom slucaju nadam se da cu u utorak sve znati. Nadam se da ovo ne zvuci jako bezdusno, ali cak se i pomalo veselim sto cu moci nastaviti trenirati i vec planiram na koju cu dijetu. Smiruje me kad razmisljam o pozitivnim stranama cijele te tragedije. Skemba mi je kao u prvoj trudnoci 4. mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
01.06.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 51.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 23.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~  20.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Možda će to sve na kraju ispasti ok. Razumno si analizirala cijelu situaciju.

----------


## Garawa

Himalaya, kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## Himalaya

Ovulacija je bila dosta kasno - 20.dc  :Smile:  Sad slijede oni dani čekanja...Garawa, kako si ti?

----------


## Garawa

A čekam.. da vidim na čemu sam..

----------


## Calista

Nisam radila dodatne testove. U cetvrtak sam narucena na kontrolu kod dr.

----------


## Calista

Buncek, imas krasnu betu. Saljem pozitivne vibre  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Lista za
02.06.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 52.dc +

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 24.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~  21.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

Cure,sretno danas na pregledima i javite nam što kažu doktori!

----------


## Buncek

Hej cure, ipak je za sad sve ok. Ne mogu sebi doći. Čuje se srčeko i plod je za 7+0 (na slici), a on je napisao 7+1 u nalazu.

----------


## mašnica

Jeeeeeeeej baš sam sretna zbog tebe :Heart: 
Sad se prebaciš na druge teme hihi, a mi se pratimo 7+1  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

Eto skoro u dan. Mislim da je moje ipak 7+0 jer pise EDD 19.1.2021  :Smile:  
A sad 5 tjedana strepnje, ali ipak mi je malo lakse. Dosta se snižava vjerojatnost spontanog pobačaja nakon što se cuje srčeko u 7-8 tjednu.

----------


## JelenaR

Jutro curke...ima li mozda danas testica???himalaya,malo si pobrkala cikluse al nema veze....meni je danas 23dc.....kako ste mi danas??

----------


## Himalaya

Jelena sutra pišem 24. Sorry!
Buncek, ajme kako lijepa vijest  :Heart:  Baš, baš super! Cure javite kad otvarate odbrojavanje i ako je neka cura voljna preuzeti listu, slobodno neka se javi.

----------


## mašnica

> Eto skoro u dan. Mislim da je moje ipak 7+0 jer pise EDD 19.1.2021  
> A sad 5 tjedana strepnje, ali ipak mi je malo lakse. Dosta se snižava vjerojatnost spontanog pobačaja nakon što se cuje srčeko u 7-8 tjednu.


Da, to mi rekla dr.u Ginekosu isto. Meni dodatnu utjehu i mir daje utrogestan. Uz sve ove komplikacije koje sam imala nekako je konacno se sve smirilo.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Calista, zao mi je sto je tako proslo...  :grouphug:  

Buncek, ajme divota!! 
Ja sam cula srceko sa 7+0, i evo nas 34+6  :Heart:  zelim od srca isti scenarij! 

Cure sretno i samo hrabro!

----------


## ljube555

> Calista, zao mi je sto je tako proslo...  
> 
> Buncek, ajme divota!! 
> Ja sam cula srceko sa 7+0, i evo nas 34+6 [emoji813] zelim od srca isti scenarij! 
> 
> Cure sretno i samo hrabro!


Ajme... vec toliko... 
Vi cete svi roditi a mi jos necemo do trudnoci doci

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

*Lista za*
03.06.2020.

*(Ne) čekalice*

Buncek~~~~~~~~~ 53.dc +  :Heart: 

*Odbrojavalice*

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 25.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~  24.dc
Pikulica1985 ~~~~~ 21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~20.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~17.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

----------


## Pikulica1985

Buncek bas mi je drago  :Smile: 
Ja sam na duphastonu od dana nakon O pa cemo vidit sto ce biti. Na zadnjoj folikulometriji sam imala 2 vodeca folikula od 24 i 20mm i endometrij 10, ali svejedno se ne nadam nicemu. Tu i tamo me probode jajnik i to je to. 
Danas sam 6dpo.

Mašnice i Buncek kada otvarate novo odbrojavanje?

----------


## Buncek

Što se mene tiče, možemo otvoriti. Može se još svašta desiti, ali treba biti pozitivan.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Ajme... vec toliko... 
> Vi cete svi roditi a mi jos necemo do trudnoci doci
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja zaista nemam nikakve lose namjere kad se javim ovdje, dodem jer me zanima kako napredujete i kako ste. Javim se da dam podrsku. Jasno mi je da nekad mozda nekome nije bas do toga da cita kako je neka cura koja je prije bila na odbrojavanju vec skoro rodila, dok netko drugi jos ceka plus. Ali i ja sam mnoge i otpratila, i docekala i porode i rodendane. Doduse ne zelim nikome biti uzrok negativnih emocija pa mozda bolje da se drzim trudnickih tema.

Ali zaista od srca svima zelim srecu, i da ugledate svoje plusice. Drzite se zenske hrabre!   :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Jagodice itekako si dobro došla na temi! Javljaj se češće  :Heart:  Ja se uvijek sjetim tebe kako vam je uspjelo nakon nekoliko godina pokušavanja i bila si na listi kad sam ja došla prije 15 mjeseci ili tako nešto.

----------


## Buncek

Jagodice, meni se cini da nije Ljube s tim komentarom mislila nista negativno..  vise u stilu: "sta je vec toliko vremena proslo". Lijepo je sto nisi zaboravila ovu temu!

----------


## ljube555

> Jagodice, meni se cini da nije Ljube s tim komentarom mislila nista negativno..  vise u stilu: "sta je vec toliko vremena proslo". Lijepo je sto nisi zaboravila ovu temu!


Upravo tako... nisam mislila nista negativno... nego koliko vec ustvari vremena proslo puno dok vidim vas cure koji ste samo sto ne rodili... da ste skoro vec prikraju ... sorry ako si krivo shvatila[emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Curke, dogovorila sam se s mašnicom pa smo otvorile novo odbrojavanje.  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

:grouphug:  :Heart:

----------

